# Claire Queenie - Forming a Bikini Body



## Queenie

I thought I'd make a short and sweet journal for my first ever prep.

I'm planning to enter the bikini category at TFE and I'm currently 10.5 weeks out.

I have a Rule Maker (Coach) - @ah24 who has done some very clever stuff with me so far!

And a Rule Enforcer (Boyfriend) - @Bad Alan - Who oversees every meal, cardio and weights session!

I have my bikini on order (first fitting 12th March), posing sessions booked with Sadie Gibbs over two weekends in March (really need help with this especially!), hair and make up being taken care of by friends... so literally all I have to do, is do as I'm told 

Current split is:

Mon - (AM) Steady state cardio and (PM) Lower Power

Tues - Steady state cardio and Upper Power

Weds - HIIT

Thurs - Steady state cardio and Lower Hypertrophy

Fri - Steady state cardio and Back & Abs Hypertrophy

Sat - Steady state cardio and Shoulders & Triceps Hypertrophy

Sun - HIIT

So you can see where I have come from...

2012:



Comparison: January 2013 to February 2014 (my latest pic from about a fortnight ago)



Scared and excited!

Thanks guys and girls! x


----------



## Bad Alan

First?!

Most recent pic from last week is;










Doing awesome, killing sessions and perfect on diet xx


----------



## Ben_Dover

IN ! :thumb:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

WOW - BETTER ABS THAN ME

well done and keep up the good work

eric

:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

4th in boom!! Some serious progress darling, well done


----------



## wibble

excellent idea, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> 4th in boom!! Some serious progress darling, well done


I'll get her in leggings for you next week Phil


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I'll get her in leggings for you next week Phil


As if. I'm wearing MY baggy red adidas originals trackies


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> As if. I'm wearing MY baggy red adidas originals trackies


I like how you think you have a choice  they'll be going missing lol x


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I'll get her in leggings for you next week Phil


Big fan of leggings......this is much appreciated 



Bad Alan said:


> I like how you think you have a choice  they'll be going missing lol x


I like how you're keeping your woman mate, tell her whats happening.....don't ask :beer:


----------



## Madoxx

In!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I'll get her in leggings for you next week Phil


I'm coming. And wearing my little pink boxers and nothing over the top  .

Good luck with this, thought you had journal for the prep already?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm coming. And wearing my little pink boxers and nothing over the top  .
> 
> Good luck with this, thought you had journal for the prep already?


I do have my general journal but thought it would be nice to refer to for a dedicated prep one. The other one is locked for time being.

Those pink hot pants??


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I do have my general journal but thought it would be nice to refer to for a dedicated prep one. The other one is locked for time being.
> 
> Those pink hot pants??


Ah ok sorry I thought the last journal was comp specific. Cool will watch this one then 

No just normal boxers though very tight lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok sorry I thought the last journal was comp specific. Cool will watch this one then
> 
> No just normal boxers though very tight lol.


No that one had been running for over a year lol.

How are u feeling anyway? Any better?


----------



## liam0810

Massive changes and good luck r kid. You're in good hands with William!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Massive changes and good luck r kid. You're in good hands with William!


Thanks Liam!

Oh and... I know


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> No that one had been running for over a year lol.
> 
> How are u feeling anyway? Any better?


Oh lol.

Yeah physically I'm feeling ok now, mentally not because how much I've shrunk but I'm well up for piling it back on now and getting my head in the game. Back to work properly on Tuesday


----------



## ah24

In


----------



## TELBOR

In!

Please post the whey and jelly recipe :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> Please post the whey and jelly recipe :lol:


This one??

Pour 285ml boiling water into a jug.

Mix in pack of sugar free jelly.

Make up 285ml cold water plus a scoop of protein powder (or 2-3 depending on macros) - shake a lot!

Put jelly mixture into a tub and carefully pour in the protein shake (ensuring no bubbles)

Put in fridge to set!

I used strawberry jelly and choc coconut whey....


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> In


Good job u are!! Lol


----------



## johnnya

Good luck missus...in


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> This one??
> 
> Pour 285ml boiling water into a jug.
> 
> Mix in pack of sugar free jelly.
> 
> Make up 285ml cold water plus a scoop of protein powder (or 2-3 depending on macros) - shake a lot!
> 
> Put jelly mixture into a tub and carefully pour in the protein shake (ensuring no bubbles)
> 
> Put in fridge to set!
> 
> I used strawberry jelly and choc coconut whey....


I'll give it a whirl!! :beer:


----------



## Queenie

Currently making (attempting) peanut butter brownies for Will to try...  @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Currently making (attempting) peanut butter brownies for Will to try...  @R0BLET


Damn you!

I've just got in, chicken and rice cooking away..... Can't find my jelly 

Pics when done please


----------



## constantbulk

good luck on your journey, !!


----------



## 25434

always wishing you well missis....x


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders and triceps.

Seated lateral raises.

7.5kg dbs, 10kg, 10kg

Scott presses (10kg dbs x 3) superset with rear delt flyes.

Behind the neck press (20kg)

Close grip barbell presses (27.5kg, 25kg, 25kg)

Tricep pushdowns.

Was meant to be due a refeed day either tomorrow or Saturday BUT... weigh in and measurements today went really well so we've decided to keep the same macros/plan going for another week...

Unsure if we are gonna do another weigh in over the weekend but if we do, I'll add some pics


----------



## Queenie

Omg CARBS!!!!

Turkish delight flavoured porridge


----------



## johnnya

RXQueenie said:


> Omg CARBS!!!!
> 
> Turkish delight flavoured porridge
> 
> View attachment 146307


Will have try that mine was butterscotch flavour but I'm cycling 42 mile this afternoon so should be back in deficit by dinner time get in!!!!!!!!


----------



## MunchieBites

hey Queenie popping in for side boobing action xxx


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> Will have try that mine was butterscotch flavour but I'm cycling 42 mile this afternoon so should be back in deficit by dinner time get in!!!!!!!!


Ahhh... I have butterscotch protein mousse  That's the way to go! lol.



MunchieBites said:


> hey Queenie popping in for side boobing action xxx


Yay! Munchie  I was casually sitting down (eating, obviously) in one of Will's oversized vests last week and he got a few sneaky side boob shots on his phone  Plenty of that to go around!! How are u doing? How's married life? x


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhh... I have butterscotch protein mousse  That's the way to go! lol.
> 
> Yay! Munchie  I was casually sitting down (eating, obviously) in one of Will's oversized vests last week and he got a few sneaky side boob shots on his phone  Plenty of that to go around!! How are u doing? How's married life? x


Where's the pics then ffs?


----------



## MunchieBites

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhh... I have butterscotch protein mousse  That's the way to go! lol.
> 
> Yay! Munchie  I was casually sitting down (eating, obviously) in one of Will's oversized vests last week and he got a few sneaky side boob shots on his phone  Plenty of that to go around!! How are u doing? How's married life? x


yes!! love to the side boob!

I'm great hun thanks married live is cool and chilled- starting back at gym Monday so pretty stoked.

also turksih delight flavoured porridge???? lady you need sorting out thats just grim.

big love to you and your man xx


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Where's the pics then ffs?


Too much nipple in them to share, I think!



MunchieBites said:


> yes!! love to the side boob!
> 
> I'm great hun thanks married live is cool and chilled- starting back at gym Monday so pretty stoked.
> 
> also turksih delight flavoured porridge???? lady you need sorting out thats just grim.
> 
> big love to you and your man xx


Oh that's great! I'm v pleased to hear ALL of that. What's your plan for the gym??

Believe me, any kind of sweetness I can have, I am LOVING right now. I'm finding prep hard and it's having a variety of flavours (even ones you would call grim) that keep me focusing on sticking to it. But, tbh, I like turkish delight anyway.... although coated in chocolate, not oats  x


----------



## MunchieBites

RXQueenie said:


> Too much nipple in them to share, I think!
> 
> Oh that's great! I'm v pleased to hear ALL of that. What's your plan for the gym??
> 
> Believe me, any kind of sweetness I can have, I am LOVING right now. I'm finding prep hard and it's having a variety of flavours (even ones you would call grim) that keep me focusing on sticking to it. But, tbh, I like turkish delight anyway.... although coated in chocolate, not oats  x


hairy muff 

just to go and get back some shapy to myself- no massive goals at the moment other than to rock mybikini for the hen dos and honey moon this year 

(and to perve on men) Mostly that


----------



## Queenie

MunchieBites said:


> hairy muff
> 
> just to go and get back some shapy to myself- no massive goals at the moment other than to rock mybikini for the hen dos and honey moon this year
> 
> (and to perve on men) Mostly that


Still a goal! And I've no doubt you'll look awesome in that bikini. Sounds like a busy year! x


----------



## comfla

Elllllooooo


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Single leg press (60kg, 65kg, 60kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.

Single leg hip thrusts superset with swiss ball hamstring curls.

Tri set:

1 1/4 squats (27.5kg)

Weighted walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats

Felt like a tough session today. I think I've strained the inside of my leg from single leg presses so no pbs this week but still pleased with those weights. Having a sit down now with my feet up waiting for @Bad Alan to cook my dinner


----------



## ah24

Hey Claire,,

If you felt a tweak on inside of thigh, see how it feels tomorrow and send me a text. If it's all OK = no changes. If it's playing up we'll look at adjusting cardio.

It's probably a knee tracking issue (knee's probably fallen in)... I'd do some work for glute med. (key in knee stability).

Do you have dropbox? I've written a pretty big glute article with pics etc. Can email but might take a while - if you have dropbox I can send through there. (Happy to email if it's the only option).

There's a couple exercises I've put in the article that would help prevent this happening again


----------



## Queenie

@ah24 - I did wonder if it was an alignment issue of some sort. I noticed I couldnt go as deep as I'd have liked to after it started to hurt but thought I'd persevere to get through them.

I don't have dropbox I'm afraid. Really interested to read the article though! Can u email it over and I'll text u in the morning to let u know how it feels? Thank u


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you like India Claire?

Just got sat down that's all for one. Know you LOVE food porn when dieting...... Lol.


----------



## G-man99

Awesome progress, looking like the finished article nearly.

Best of luck


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you like India Claire?
> 
> Just got sat down that's all for one. Know you LOVE food porn when dieting...... Lol.


I do.

And now I hate u 

Mmm prawn rogan josh....



G-man99 said:


> Awesome progress, looking like the finished article nearly.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks that's really kind!! U can see where I hold my bloody fat... hips, bum, triceps! They WILL come in though


----------



## Skye666

Hey queenie great transformation pics girl...lots of hard work.well done!!! ..wishing u the very best with this :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> Hey queenie great transformation pics girl...lots of hard work.well done!!! ..wishing u the very best with this :thumb:


Thanks Skye


----------



## Suprakill4

You hungry? I'm not. Really full!!! Forgot to take pic of the mixed kebab and onion bhajis starter.



















Washed down with a pint. Lovely


----------



## Queenie

@Suprakill4... I guess u need to eat it as u lost weight due to your illness!!

Looks nice... only 10 weeks until I can have some  it'll fly by I'm sure....


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> @Suprakill4... I guess u need to eat it as u lost weight due to your illness!!
> 
> Looks nice... only 10 weeks until I can have some  it'll fly by I'm sure....


Haha that was my exact reasoning for having a rare blowout lol. I forgot how I shouldn't drink I felt fcuked after 1 pint so had to stop lol. Jims wedding night do will be messy lol.

Yeah course it will!!!! And think how fcuking awesome ya gonna look. Well worth it.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha that was my exact reasoning for having a rare blowout lol. I forgot how I shouldn't drink I felt fcuked after 1 pint so had to stop lol. Jims wedding night do will be messy lol.
> 
> Yeah course it will!!!! And think how fcuking awesome ya gonna look. Well worth it.


When's the wedding? I would say build up your alcohol tolerance but drunk kieran is probably funny 

"I faaackin loooove youuuuu" etc.

Too southern? Is your accent like Will's?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> When's the wedding? I would say build up your alcohol tolerance but drunk kieran is probably funny
> 
> "I faaackin loooove youuuuu" etc.
> 
> Too southern? Is your accent like Will's?


I am a much more likeable person drunk and I talk to anyone and kissed two old woman when went out New Years with Jim. Lol.

I'm Yorkshire ya nutter lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I am a much more likeable person drunk and I talk to anyone and kissed two old woman when went out New Years with Jim. Lol.
> 
> I'm Yorkshire ya nutter lol.


Smooth moves!! Lol.

So is the same as Will's then. If u go to bodypower and we see u, I may laugh at it. Be warned


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Smooth moves!! Lol.
> 
> So is the same as Will's then. If u go to bodypower and we see u, I may laugh at it. Be warned


I'm not common though. Not that Yorkshire really. I've loved in Germany, and about 9 different places in uk so not a strong Yorkshire accent. Be great to meet up.


----------



## vetran

respect.wish you well on your goals


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not common though. Not that Yorkshire really. I've loved in Germany, and about 9 different places in uk so not a strong Yorkshire accent. Be great to meet up.


Wicked. We'll sort it 



vetran said:


> respect.wish you well on your goals


Cheers Vetran!


----------



## fitrut

nice one Queenie :thumb: good luck! shrinking nicely

I bet you excited


----------



## Queenie

fitrut said:


> nice one Queenie :thumb: good luck! shrinking nicely
> 
> I bet you excited


That's certainly the plan  I'm a mixture of nervous and excited lol.

Thanks Ruta!


----------



## Queenie

For time being, HIIT is being dropped due to my bad leg. All steady state cardio from now on!


----------



## Queenie

After a lovely weekend in Yorkshire with @Bad Alan :wub: ... It was time to train back the minute I got home last night!!

Inverted rows.

Single arm barbell rows.

22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg.

Close grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

And my fav... 

Snatch grip deads.

3 sets @ 70kg.

So frustrated with my leg. Was fine the whole way through workout, as soon as I pulled my first dead, it started to twinge. Gutted as I felt I could have gone heavier/got a PB on those. There was no way the weight was going down... so decided best course of action would be to stick at 70kg.

Single arm BB rows felt great. Had a play with stance, back position, arm position and elbow height. Have found a groove with them now 

Had a weigh in this morning, I got a fist bump from Will so am assuming I/we did well  I say 'we' as he cooked ALL my meals and handed them to me over this whole weekend away. Couldn't have done that without him (and stuck to diet) as I am totally not that organised!!

Unsure if there will be any changes this week. Will update later if there are


----------



## Madoxx

Have you looked into Kt tape Claire? Awesome stuff

It is groin?


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Have you looked into Kt tape Claire? Awesome stuff
> 
> It is groin?


It's right near the adductors/gracilis.

Yup, know all about kinesiology taping. I went on the RockTape course last year


----------



## Queenie

Upper power (meant to be lower but giving the leg one more day's rest)

V bar pulldowns (pin 10, 11 - PB!, 11, 10)

Push presses.

35kg

45kg - PB 

40kg

40kg

Dead stop db rows.

4 sets @ 25kg dbs.

Ab work.

Well pleased with push presses. @Bad Alan was spotting me but didn't have to touch the bar whatsoever! Proud moment for sure.


----------



## Queenie

More steady state cardio added this week. Split AM/PM (not post workout).

New leg workout to try out tonight, to replace lower power, this will aid recovery/strengthening.

The clam exercise (side lying hip abductors) look interesting...

Weigh in back to it's normal day this week (Saturday)


----------



## Queenie

Ok so adapted leg workout...

Clam exercises (lying side hip extensions).

Hip thrusts.

Weighted hip thrusts off a bench.

Leg press.

80kg

100kg

120kg

140kg

Hamstring curls.

Leg press was slow and controlled even though not that heavy. Frustrating but needs to be done!


----------



## kitinboots

What intensity steady state are you doing? Just heard quite a lot of mention recently of keeping it LOW as opposed to MODERATE, although I've been instructed to go moderate.


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> What intensity steady state are you doing? Just heard quite a lot of mention recently of keeping it LOW as opposed to MODERATE, although I've been instructed to go moderate.


I've not been given clear direction on this, although I have been pushing intensity up weekly. I go by that age old rule of 'a bit out of breath but able to hold a conversation' - Heart rate between 117-130.


----------



## kitinboots

RXQueenie said:


> I've not been given clear direction on this, although I have been pushing intensity up weekly. I go by that age old rule of 'a bit out of breath but able to hold a conversation' - Heart rate between 117-130.


Interesting. I've kept my heart rate up around 160-170, but since I've been using it as an opportunity to explore my neighbourhood I tend to have to slow or pause from time to time when I get lost.


----------



## kitinboots

Did you see the link Tom put up on looking at it as 'muscle preserving/sparing' cardio?


----------



## Queenie

kitinboots said:


> Interesting. I've kept my heart rate up around 160-170, but since I've been using it as an opportunity to explore my neighbourhood I tend to have to slow or pause from time to time when I get lost.





kitinboots said:


> Did you see the link Tom put up on looking at it as 'muscle preserving/sparing' cardio?


Oh really? That sounds mega high to me!

What does Tom say about it? I've not seen any of his links.


----------



## Chelsea

kitinboots said:


> Did you see the link Tom put up on looking at it as 'muscle preserving/sparing' cardio?


I missed this, if you have the link that would be good 

Q - only 3 days to our meet up/photo shoot of me and Will doing guns :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> I missed this, if you have the link that would be good
> 
> Q - only 3 days to our meet up/photo shoot of me and Will doing guns :thumb:


I know!! Not long now  I chickened out of training legs, so I'm doing back. You guys are welcome to your gun day lol :2guns:


----------



## Bad Alan

kitinboots said:


> Interesting. I've kept my heart rate up around 160-170, but since I've been using it as an opportunity to explore my neighbourhood I tend to have to slow or pause from time to time when I get lost.


Claire's is targeted at roughly 70% of max HR. Have you tested your max HR? keeping your heart beating at the level you do would be 85-90% at an educated guess.

Meaning either your incredibly fit if doing for sustained periods of time or using short bursts of sprint activity? How long are the cardio sessions and how do you perform them? Walking sscv?


----------



## kitinboots

Bad Alan said:


> Claire's is targeted at roughly 70% of max HR. Have you tested your max HR? keeping your heart beating at the level you do would be 85-90% at an educated guess.
> 
> Meaning either your incredibly fit if doing for sustained periods of time or using short bursts of sprint activity? How long are the cardio sessions and how do you perform them? Walking sscv?


Yes, around 85%, but this is running outside, with occasional pauses to cross roads/get my bearings. If I'm on a treadmill I keep running non stop though. Do you think I should be taking it easier? I hate the thought of not working hard enough so I tend to push myself.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I know!! Not long now  I chickened out of training legs, so I'm doing back. You guys are welcome to your gun day lol :2guns:


We've got some awesome back stuff so you will be happy with that decision 

Sun's out guns out Will


----------



## kitinboots

I'm looking for the link now...


----------



## kitinboots

RXQueenie said:


> Oh really? That sounds mega high to me!
> 
> What does Tom say about it? I've not seen any of his links.


Found it. It was a T-Nation article, http://www.t-nation.com/training/regular-cardio-will-make-you-fat


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> I've not been given clear direction on this, although I have been pushing intensity up weekly. I go by that age old rule of 'a bit out of breath but able to hold a conversation' - Heart rate between 117-130.


This is spot on..

There's theories that MISS (Moderate Intensity Steady State) cardio causes 'interference' and may be counter productive if you're wanting to hypertrophy fast twitch fibres (as we do).

LISS doesn't seem to have this effect, as you can tell when you look back and see that 1000's of BBers over the years have been doing it and still come in huge & ripped.

Then of course you have HIIT, which.. When you think about it - is v similar to weight training.

Do an all out 8RM with a 2010 tempo and the set will last approx. 24secs, then you'll typically take 60-75secs and repeat, right?

Not v different to a set of sprint intervals!

Where I'm going with this is, it would appear (I rarely speak in absolutes) that for physique athletes not wanting to interfere with muscle growth, either LISS or HIIT would probably be the best route forwards..


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> We've got some awesome back stuff so you will be happy with that decision
> 
> Sun's out guns out Will


Claire only uses bb or DBS mate! You won't get her on a hammer strength machine  oh I have done once actually thinking about it!

I'm bringing my little supersoaker 2000's, will be fun!


----------



## kitinboots

ah24 said:


> This is spot on..
> 
> There's theories that MISS (Moderate Intensity Steady State) cardio causes 'interference' and may be counter productive if you're wanting to hypertrophy fast twitch fibres (as we do).
> 
> LISS doesn't seem to have this effect, as you can tell when you look back and see that 1000's of BBers over the years have been doing it and still come in huge & ripped.
> 
> Then of course you have HIIT, which.. When you think about it - is v similar to weight training.
> 
> Do an all out 8RM with a 2010 tempo and the set will last approx. 24secs, then you'll typically take 60-75secs and repeat, right?
> 
> Not v different to a set of sprint intervals!
> 
> Where I'm going with this is, it would appear (I rarely speak in absolutes) that for physique athletes not wanting to interfere with muscle growth, either LISS or HIIT would probably be the best route forwards..


I heard that, but I've been prescribed MISS 3x/week...


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Claire only uses bb or DBS mate! You won't get her on a hammer strength machine  oh I have done once actually thinking about it!
> 
> I'm bringing my little supersoaker 2000's, will be fun!


That one at Altered Image?


----------



## ah24

kitinboots said:


> I heard that, but I've been prescribed MISS 3x/week...


Stick with whatever your coach/trainer has recommended you - though always feel free to question why.

I'm not saying it's wrong to do MISS btw - I just personally wouldn't recommend it for a physique athlete as it kinda goes against what we're trying to achieve IMO.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> That one at Altered Image?


Yep! Underhand mid back rows


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Claire only uses bb or DBS mate! You won't get her on a hammer strength machine  oh I have done once actually thinking about it!
> 
> I'm bringing my *little supersoaker 2000's*, will be fun!


Is that codename for your pee pee


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Stick with whatever your coach/trainer has recommended you - though always feel free to question why.
> 
> I'm not saying it's wrong to do MISS btw - I just personally wouldn't recommend it for a physique athlete as it kinda goes against what we're trying to achieve IMO.


Good points! Definately stick to the plan set. However I always think hiring someone is about educating yourself and learning about your body, it's a great opportunity to learn.


----------



## BestBefore1989

better in late than never.

Good luck with this Hun :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Stick with whatever your coach/trainer has recommended you - though always feel free to question why.
> 
> I'm not saying it's wrong to do MISS btw - I just personally wouldn't recommend it for a physique athlete as it kinda goes against what we're trying to achieve IMO.


Oh on a separate note, I received the glute article last night. Gonna give it a read over whilst at work today. Thank u for that


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> better in late than never.
> 
> Good luck with this Hun :thumb:


Yay! Welcome in  And ta!


----------



## kitinboots

ah24 said:


> Stick with whatever your coach/trainer has recommended you - though always feel free to question why.
> 
> I'm not saying it's wrong to do MISS btw - I just personally wouldn't recommend it for a physique athlete as it kinda goes against what we're trying to achieve IMO.





Bad Alan said:


> Good points! Definately stick to the plan set. However I always think hiring someone is about educating yourself and learning about your body, it's a great opportunity to learn.[/quote
> 
> You're right, I'm learning an awful lot through this process, but I also tend to save my questions until I have a few of them and a good opportunity to discuss things. Everything seems to be working so far


----------



## Queenie

Just about to destroy this.... lovingly made by @Bad Alan. Loving mixing protein sources right now!! It's like a surprise lunch every day


----------



## Madoxx

RXQueenie said:


> Just about to destroy this.... lovingly made by @Bad Alan. Loving mixing protein sources right now!! It's like a surprise lunch every day
> 
> View attachment 146605


What is it ? Doesnt look much! wouldnt touch the sides lol


----------



## Queenie

@Madoxx - did u expect to see big meals in a girl's prep journal lol? My protein is probably about a third less than yours. 30g pro, 15g fat plus veg


----------



## biglbs

Subbed now i found it!

Best of luck my friend xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Subbed now i found it!
> 
> Best of luck my friend xx


thanks tom. much appreciated and glad to have u here as always  x


----------



## J4MES

I'm in  looks like your going to kill it!!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & triceps!

Seated lateral raises.

3 sets @ 10kg DBs.

Scott presses (10kg DBs, 12kg - PB!!, 12kg) superset with rear delt raises.

Behind the neck press @ 20kg

Close grip barbell presses.

27.5kg - PB!!

27.5kg

25kg

Tricep pushdowns.

More PBs to tick off! Considering I was knackered yesterday, energy seems back up to normal today. Just waiting for @Bad Alan to cook me a steak and then got a little cardio to do.... then time to relax!


----------



## Dan94

Nice job on the CGBP!

Following.


----------



## biglbs

Nice PB cannot rep you,gotta spread the looove..


----------



## Queenie

Dan94 said:


> Nice job on the CGBP!
> 
> Following.


Cheers Dan and welcome!



biglbs said:


> Nice PB cannot rep you,gotta spread the looove..


Haha I feel like one of your favs  x


----------



## Madoxx

RXQueenie said:


> @Madoxx - did u expect to see big meals in a girl's prep journal lol? My protein is probably about a third less than yours. 30g pro, 15g fat plus veg


What is the meal....... I can see chicken and green stuff, whats the red stuff?


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> What is the meal....... I can see chicken and green stuff, whats the red stuff?


that's roasted veg - peppers, onion and tomato... salmon there too


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Cheers Dan and welcome!
> 
> Haha I feel like one of your favs  x


You are special


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> You are special


Speciel needs........... lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Speciel needs........... lol.


I only let u get away with that stuff because of your legs. just so u know!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I only let u get away with that stuff because of your legs. just so u know!!


Hahaha. You LOVE em!!!


----------



## Queenie

legs! adapted hypertrophy day.

Standard leg press

100kg

160kg

170kg

superset with prone hamstring curls.

hip thrusts off a bench superset with lying hamstring curls.

tri set:

1 1/4 squats (3 sets @ 30kg)

walking lunges

dumbbell squats

no real pain. uncomfortable but not unbearable.... on the mend!!  pleased with the leg press and 1 1/4 squat weight.

now baking for @Bad Alan! guesses as to what this will hopefully be...?


----------



## johnnya

Bannana flavour protein cake :bounce:

good stuff on the leg pressing. ? Must be on the mend :rockon:


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> Bannana flavour protein cake :bounce:
> 
> good stuff on the leg pressing. ? Must be on the mend :rockon:


dammit!! protein banana bread lol.

Thank u. things are definitely getting better. looking forward to a rest day tomorrow though!


----------



## Queenie

End result! Smells gorgeous


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> End result! Smells gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 146672


I can see mr tickles forearms



That's bread looks good!! :beer:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> I can see mr tickles forearms
> 
> View attachment 146673
> 
> 
> That's bread looks good!! :beer:


he was waiting to tuck in and I was just taking pics lol


----------



## Dan94

That bread looks so good! :thumbup1:

Nice job on the leg press btw, impressive


----------



## Suprakill4

Ahhhhhh man that looks good. Your both very very lucky to have each other.


----------



## 1010AD

@RXQueenie that bread looks well nice, care to share the recipe and BTW I think you'll do great at your first comp and whether you place or not you will learn loads. Well done on your prep progress looking good


----------



## Madoxx

whats macros on the bread? much carbs?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Ahhhhhh man that looks good. Your both very very lucky to have each other.


Aw.... thanks kieran. i won't tell anyone you're such a softie underneath that grumpy exterior 



1010AD said:


> @RXQueenie that bread looks well nice, care to share the recipe and BTW I think you'll do great at your first comp and whether you place or not you will learn loads. Well done on your prep progress looking good


Will post below... I urge u to try it!! And thank u so much! plenty more changes to come yet though 



Madoxx said:


> whats macros on the bread? much carbs?


Yes! But from flour and bananas 

macros for 1 serving =

cals - 260

pro - 20g

carbs - 27g

fat - 8g


----------



## Queenie

Recipe for Protein Banana Bread.

170g wholemeal flour

2 tsp baking powder

1 tsp cinnamon

2 scoops whey protein (I used banana flavour, but u could try vanilla/choc etc)

pinch of salt

2 bananas

2 egg whites

150ml water

50g walnuts

1. Sieve and mix together dry ingredients (wholemeal flour, whey protein, baking powder, salt, cinnamon)

2. Get a separate bowl and mash up the bananas, add the water and egg whites to this bowl and mix.

3. Add the banana bowl to the dry mixture bowl and stir....

4. Add the walnuts to the mixture.

5. Grease a loaf tin (large), add mixture, and put in a preheated oven @ 170 for 35-40 mins ish.... (you can cook at a lower heat and cover it with foil if u think it is burning at the top)

That will make 4 servings (or one if you are called William).

1 serving =

cals - 260

pro - 20g

carbs - 27g

fat - 8g

Enjoy! x


----------



## Queenie

just back from physique warehouse gym training with @Bad Alan and @Chelsea!

back day for me.

inverted rows.

db rows.

15kg dbs

20kg

25kg

narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns

snatch grip deads.

70kg

80kg - pb!!

80kg

very pleased with deads at high reps. leg felt fine too which is excellent!

had to endure post training meal with philip ordering a peanut butter milkshake at gbk... payback will be sweet!! was lovely to train in a different gym, certainly breaks up prep a little for me!

much needed refeed day tomorrow which I am SO excited about! will be sitting down with Will tonight figuring out what to have.... ooooh decisions


----------



## Queenie

refeed is AWESOME so far  granola... mmm... chilli wraps... mmm. definitely starting next week on a great note


----------



## johnnya

RXQueenie said:


> just back from physique warehouse gym training with @Bad Alan and @Chelsea!
> 
> back day for me.
> 
> inverted rows.
> 
> db rows.
> 
> 15kg dbs
> 
> 20kg
> 
> 25kg
> 
> narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns
> 
> snatch grip deads.
> 
> 70kg
> 
> 80kg - pb!!
> 
> 80kg
> 
> very pleased with deads at high reps. leg felt fine too which is excellent!
> 
> had to endure post training meal with philip ordering a peanut butter milkshake at gbk... payback will be sweet!! was lovely to train in a different gym, certainly breaks up prep a little for me!
> 
> much needed refeed day tomorrow which I am SO excited about! will be sitting down with Will tonight figuring out what to have.... ooooh decisions


well done on pb :beer:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I only let u get away with that stuff because of your legs. just so u know!!


Talk like that surely endangers the use of them:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Hope your enjoying refeed, like a mini xmas day during prep, lol. 

Things seem to be going really well, how you finding it? And did you get sorted with posing?


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Hope your enjoying refeed, like a mini xmas day during prep, lol.
> 
> Things seem to be going really well, how you finding it? And did you get sorted with posing?


omg it really is like that! just sitting down now before pm cardio session feeling nicely full and content  awesome.

I'm starting posing with sadie gibbs next weekend. booked two sessions with her to start and see how I get on. once I have more of an idea of what I'm doing, I'll include posing practice after sessions. all v exciting!


----------



## Queenie

comparisons from 11 weeks out (blue top) and 9 weeks out (red top).





Oh and the booty is coming along fine too...


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> omg it really is like that! just sitting down now before pm cardio session feeling nicely full and content  awesome.
> 
> I'm starting posing with sadie gibbs next weekend. booked two sessions with her to start and see how I get on. once I have more of an idea of what I'm doing, I'll include posing practice after sessions. all v exciting!


Exactly, you look foward to it so much and enjoy every last minute of it. 

Ace, always seems more real when you start adding in the posing practice, and I always find it gets even more exciting then. Hope the sessions are good and enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> just back from physique warehouse gym training with @Bad Alan and @Chelsea!
> 
> back day for me.
> 
> inverted rows.
> 
> db rows.
> 
> 15kg dbs
> 
> 20kg
> 
> 25kg
> 
> narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns
> 
> snatch grip deads.
> 
> 70kg
> 
> 80kg - pb!!
> 
> 80kg
> 
> very pleased with deads at high reps. leg felt fine too which is excellent!
> 
> had to endure post training meal with philip ordering a peanut butter milkshake at gbk... payback will be sweet!! was lovely to train in a different gym, certainly breaks up prep a little for me!
> 
> much needed refeed day tomorrow which I am SO excited about! will be sitting down with Will tonight figuring out what to have.... ooooh decisions


That peanut butter shake was amazing, as were the protein peanut butter cups you got me


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> That peanut butter shake was amazing, as were the protein peanut butter cups you got me


Ahhh... I'm glad you enjoyed both the shake and the PB cups. I actually considered getting a choc milkshake yesterday on refeed day...  but it meant foregoing something else I wanted so didn't bother.

You have broken Will btw. He is walking like an old man!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhh... I'm glad you enjoyed both the shake and the PB cups. I actually considered getting a choc milkshake yesterday on refeed day...  but it meant foregoing something else I wanted so didn't bother.
> 
> *You have broken Will btw. He is walking like an old man*!!


 @Keeks you see that if I can break Will imagine what I will do to you :lol:

I would just like to confirm to everyone that I broke Will in the gym not in any sexual manner.......no matter how much he asked :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks you see that if I can break Will imagine what I will do to you :lol:
> 
> I would just like to confirm to everyone that I broke Will in the gym not in any sexual manner.......no matter how much he asked :lol:


It's true my calves are bastardised, I still can't get my foot flat to the floor lol. I've been walking on tip toes!


----------



## Queenie

Changes this week:

Cardio is UP. Sessions still split between AM/PM. I try to get the majority done in the AM though.

All meals will be pro/fat (carbs taken from leg days) and refeed will be in 7-14 days depending on how things go.

Quite excited to see what's gonna happen over the next few weeks. We have a few things we want to try/do, and obviously more cardio to play with so I am confident that I'll get to where I want to be. I think I've turned a corner with my attitude. I was kind of dreading changes before as thought I had done something wrong, but it's not that at all, it's just to keep the losses consistent as body adapts so quickly. I've fully accepted that, you know, I may HAVE to be doing 1.5 hours cardio a day etc, that's just how it is.

Only thing that's up in the air is the federation I'm competing with as Mr Maker and Mr Enforcer think I should do the UKBFF London & South East show in Hayes (same date as TFE).....


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks you see that if I can break Will imagine what I will do to you :lol:
> 
> I would just like to confirm to everyone that I broke Will in the gym not in any sexual manner.......no matter how much he asked :lol:


  Ha ha, I have no doubt you would break me&#8230;..in the gym of course.


----------



## Queenie

lower power day!

box jumps.

squats.

45kg

65kg

70kg

65kg

65kg

leg press.

140kg

160kg

180kg - pb 

160kg

SLDL.

65kg

85kg

85kg

beautiful session. sooooo pleased  leg holding out fine so gonna push through this week as normal I think!


----------



## Queenie

Turned into a clumsy b!tch lately.

last week I dropped a 20 plate on my foot. Had to sit down on the floor in the gym with eyes watering (not crying)... then carry on with rest of workout obviously 

yesterday I caught my finger between two plates....


----------



## stephy

I dropped a 20 on my big toe and it took bloody ages for the brusing to grow out lol people saw me drop it aswell so I had to just scream into myself and act like it didn't hurt

good going with changes btw, been following silently


----------



## Missing

YOWZA!

Looking seriously great Miss. Great progress between 9 and 11 weeks too! Keep at it!


----------



## Queenie

stephy said:


> I dropped a 20 on my big toe and it took bloody ages for the brusing to grow out lol people saw me drop it aswell so I had to just scream into myself and act like it didn't hurt
> 
> good going with changes btw, been following silently


Thanks so much for following. Always appreciate the support!

That is exactly what I did  "Hmm.... No pain here, look away, look away now" lol

YOU are looking immense btw, lady. Incredible progress. You must be so pleased?! Stopped me in my tracks yesterday seeing JP post your pics 



Missing said:


> YOWZA!
> 
> Looking seriously great Miss. Great progress between 9 and 11 weeks too! Keep at it!


Thanking you! Glad u can see changes. As always I am hoping the smaller changes will lead to big ones in less than 9 weeks time lol


----------



## Missing

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks so much for following. Always appreciate the support!
> 
> That is exactly what I did  "Hmm.... No pain here, look away, look away now" lol
> 
> YOU are looking immense btw, lady. Incredible progress. You must be so pleased?! Stopped me in my tracks yesterday seeing JP post your pics
> 
> Thanking you! Glad u can see changes. As always I am hoping the smaller changes will lead to big ones in less than 9 weeks time lol


defintely big change in tummy between the two!

Will be following if you dont mind?


----------



## stephy

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks so much for following. Always appreciate the support!
> 
> That is exactly what I did  "Hmm.... No pain here, look away, look away now" lol
> 
> YOU are looking immense btw, lady. Incredible progress. You must be so pleased?! Stopped me in my tracks yesterday seeing JP post your pics
> 
> Thanking you! Glad u can see changes. As always I am hoping the smaller changes will lead to big ones in less than 9 weeks time lol


Thank you, yeah I am pleased, def heading in right direction anyway and enjoying every bit of it so that's always a bonus!!

maybe one dy il grow balls n get on stage too lol

u revealed colour of suit u went for?


----------



## Queenie

Missing said:


> defintely big change in tummy between the two!
> 
> Will be following if you dont mind?


More than welcome! As above I appreciate any support. I'm nervous as hell!



stephy said:


> Thank you, yeah I am pleased, def heading in right direction anyway and enjoying every bit of it so that's always a bonus!!
> 
> maybe one dy il grow balls n get on stage too lol
> 
> u revealed colour of suit u went for?


You so totally should. Very competitive physique... even JP said that didn't he? I really don't think u have anything to lose by getting up there, it's only going to be a positive experience and one u only have to do once (if it's really that bad... )

I haven't put pics up of the bikini or anything. First proper fitting tomorrow funnily enough. It's a shade of green, I absolutely adore it. Completely bespoke design and I cannot wait to wear it!


----------



## stephy

RXQueenie said:


> More than welcome! As above I appreciate any support. I'm nervous as hell!
> 
> You so totally should. Very competitive physique... even JP said that didn't he? I really don't think u have anything to lose by getting up there, it's only going to be a positive experience and one u only have to do once (if it's really that bad... )
> 
> I haven't put pics up of the bikini or anything. First proper fitting tomorrow funnily enough. It's a shade of green, I absolutely adore it. Completely bespoke design and I cannot wait to wear it!


its just confidence, ive a lot of damage to left quad from a car accident so itd be really putting myself out there if I got up there...but I think il build upto it one day

I see its TFE was it not Miami pro u decided on first? or is it the same thing? so many feds I get confused. have u went with selina?


----------



## Queenie

stephy said:


> its just confidence, ive a lot of damage to left quad from a car accident so itd be really putting myself out there if I got up there...but I think il build upto it one day
> 
> I see its TFE was it not Miami pro u decided on first? or is it the same thing? so many feds I get confused. have u went with selina?


Ah I see. That's understandable, but if it's something u want to do then just get up there for the experience 

It's actually possibly not even TFE anymore. I've no idea which fed to do. There are 3 on the same date: TFE, UKBFF and NABBA. The only reason I wanted to do TFE was because it's a smaller federation and I'm shy lol.

I didn't go with Selina, I was recommended a local seamstress who is just fantastic. So she is doing it for me, she has done bikinis for some of the other girls at my gym too so she's well used to it and she will literally do whatever u want her to. Guaranteed no one will have my bikini on... and I LOVE that.


----------



## Queenie

upper power day 

V bar pulldowns (pin 11 x 4)

push presses.

40kg

45kg

45kg

45kg

Dead stop DB rows.

25kg dbs

27.5kg - PB 

27.5kg

25kg

Racking up more PBs  very pleased! rest day tomorrow.... and bikini fitting day wooo! so excited!


----------



## 25434

Congrats on the PB....all hotting up in Queenie camp...very exciting...


----------



## MunchieBites

Queenie as ever. Stunning xx well done chica x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Congrats on the PB....all hotting up in Queenie camp...very exciting...


eeek it really is! must catch up soon! x



MunchieBites said:


> Queenie as ever. Stunning xx well done chica x


miss u munchie  thanks so much for stopping in. hope life is treating u well x


----------



## MunchieBites

RXQueenie said:


> eeek it really is! must catch up soon! x
> 
> miss u munchie  thanks so much for stopping in. hope life is treating u well x


Miss you more! Still here don't worry. Life is awesome as always and full of boobs xx


----------



## RACK

IN............ finally


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> IN............ finally


Yay! Hope you're good John


----------



## RACK

I'm good thanks C, managing to keep out of trouble.......... for now


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> I'm good thanks C, managing to keep out of trouble.......... for now


That's very unlike u!!  

How's training? What are your current goals? Plans to get on stage anytime soon?


----------



## RACK

Had a bit of a hectic time since xmas and for once training wasn't a priority. Back on it now though and enjoying it.

Plan is just to get in shape for ibiza in a few months and then ruin it in a week lol

Defo won't be getting on stage again, been there, done that, got the "thanks for coming" medal haha


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Had a bit of a hectic time since xmas and for once training wasn't a priority. Back on it now though and enjoying it.
> 
> Plan is just to get in shape for ibiza in a few months and then ruin it in a week lol
> 
> Defo won't be getting on stage again, been there, done that, got the "thanks for coming" medal haha


Perfectly normal for life to take over sometimes! I bet you're feeling better for being back on it properly now though 

Ibiza will be awesome, I'm sure!

See I wonder if I will be like that. I only ever said I wanted to experience doing a show once... so we'll see


----------



## jadeehart

RXQueenie said:


> comparisons from 11 weeks out (blue top) and 9 weeks out (red top).
> 
> View attachment 146867
> 
> 
> View attachment 146866
> 
> 
> Oh and the booty is coming along fine too...
> 
> View attachment 146869


Amazing! You are absolutely killing it :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

jadeehart said:


> Amazing! You are absolutely killing it :thumb:


Hey Jade, thanks for stopping in and for the kind words! Much appreciated


----------



## Dan94

Looking good!


----------



## Queenie

Dan94 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Dan! How are you getting on??


----------



## Dan94

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Dan! How are you getting on??


You're welcome. 

Pretty good thanks, just hit a new 1 rep max in deadlifts a few days ago, finally broke the 100KG mark  I have a journal if you wanna follow along :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

Dan94 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Pretty good thanks, just hit a new 1 rep max in deadlifts a few days ago, finally broke the 100KG mark  I have a journal if you wanna follow along :tongue:


Ahhhh you'll be catching up with me soon  Great to reach those milestones!

Will go have a nosey at your journal.


----------



## Dan94

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhhh you'll be catching up with me soon  Great to reach those milestones!
> 
> Will go have a nosey at your journal.


If thats a challenge, then I accept :tongue: Sure is!


----------



## PaulB

Hi Queenie, looking awesome in your pics. You'll smash this prep easy...


----------



## Queenie

PaulB said:


> Hi Queenie, looking awesome in your pics. You'll smash this prep easy...


Thanks so much. I'm just doing my best (or doing as I'm told  )... lol


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks so much. I'm just doing my best (or doing as I'm told  )... lol


I know you take this sh1t serious and you'll give it your all. :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx

What comp you entering? and wherE?


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> What comp you entering? and wherE?


It'll be in London, either TFE or ukbff. Same date.


----------



## biglbs

Pb's abound,thats my girl,killing it as usual!


----------



## Queenie

shoulders and triceps.

seated lateral raises.

3 sets @ 10kg dbs

scott presses (12.5kg dbs, 15kg - pb  , 12.5kg) superset with lateral raises.

behind the neck presses... I went all beast mode with my biscuit plates... 22.5kg.

close grip barbell presses.

30kg - another pb!!

27.5kg

27.5kg

tricep pushdowns.

had a bit of a down day today. not only hungry but having to deal with outside influences having a bearing on my life. prep is not easy and its made harder by people making me doubt who I am.

tomorrow is a new day though and I'm lucky to be surrounded by a certain few people that support and care for me.

but it is leg day tomorrow too... *gulp*


----------



## wibble

Like the pbs but not the feeling down bit. Being hungry doesn't help either. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Keeks

Exactly, tomorrow is a new day, and you've got that crucial support, push aside everyone else and keep beasting it! 

The mental part of prep can be worse than the physical part. You can power through the training a bit like auto-pilot mode but just focus on the next day and focus on that end goal. You're doing fab! :thumb:

And enjoy legs, if thats possible!!


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> Like the pbs but not the feeling down bit. Being hungry doesn't help either. Onwards and upwards





Keeks said:


> Exactly, tomorrow is a new day, and you've got that crucial support, push aside everyone else and keep beasting it!
> 
> The mental part of prep can be worse than the physical part. You can power through the training a bit like auto-pilot mode but just focus on the next day and focus on that end goal. You're doing fab! :thumb:
> 
> And enjoy legs, if thats possible!!


thanks ladies. I think im particularly sensitive emotionally so finding that hard to deal with. training and diet is consistent but thoughts and feelings are a fricking roller coaster!


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> thanks ladies. I think im particularly sensitive emotionally so finding that hard to deal with. training and diet is consistent but thoughts and feelings are a fricking roller coaster!


Defo a roller coaster, but worth the amazing high at the end.

I'm the same and things got to me so much more than they should, but you will get through it and think when you know what you've been through to get there, it makes it even more of a personal achievment. You know where I am if you need a chat anyway.


----------



## Queenie

Leeeegggssss!

Single leg press (3 x 40kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.

Single leg hip thrusts superset with swiss ball GHRs.

Tri set:

1 1/4 squats (20kg)

Walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats.

All weights down by 30% as instructed by coach BUT I got through a single leg session without aggravating my adductors... yay!!

Weigh in, pics and a back session tomorrow.... then off to London on Sunday with @Bad Alan to attend a posing class. Lots to be getting on with to distract from hunger


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you guys doing all these things together,real nice,top folks IMO


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you guys doing all these things together,real nice,top folks IMO


It's getting warmer, Tom. Must be time to meet up again soon! x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> It's getting warmer, Tom. Must be time to meet up again soon! x


Damn right me dear,very soon imox


----------



## Queenie

back day today.

inverted rows.

Single arm barbell rows.

25kg

27.5kg

30kg - PB

narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

snatch grip deadlifts.

75kg x 15

85kg x 14 - PB

80kg x 13

ab work

felt really tired whilst deadlifting and my bloody grip kept going.

scale weight and measurements down from last week I believe! posing practice cancelled for tomorrow but rescheduled for Thursday I think.

busy week!


----------



## 25434

Hey....you know who you are......and don't allow those who don't to make you join in their opinion........here is a quote that I really like and I think of it often when I'm busy thinking how crap I must be.......

"It's not who is going to help me, it's who is going to STOP me"

No one should stop you being what you want to be Claire.....in your mind....if you think you can do it, then you can........and if you don't? Then the next time will be all the sweeter......x


----------



## Dan94

Nice job on the Single arm barbell rows pb


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey....you know who you are......and don't allow those who don't to make you join in their opinion........here is a quote that I really like and I think of it often when I'm busy thinking how crap I must be.......
> 
> "It's not who is going to help me, it's who is going to STOP me"
> 
> No one should stop you being what you want to be Claire.....in your mind....if you think you can do it, then you can........and if you don't? Then the next time will be all the sweeter......x


You always manage to pull relevant quotes out of the bag!! Thanks so much as always for your supportive words. I've had a much better few days, ready to start this week on a positive note x



Dan94 said:


> Nice job on the Single arm barbell rows pb


Cheers Dan. I'm aiming for that to creep up a little more yet


----------



## Queenie

Noooo changes from the boss this week. Diet, training, cardio all EXACTLY the same and I've been given the heads up of another refeed day on Sunday - This makes me smile as I really enjoyed my last one!!

I have the option of doing barbell complexes rather than HIIT cardio.... Tried those yesterday - Loved them (obviously) - So will be doing those as and when I can! 

I was meant to have a posing session on Saturday, which I booked a month or so ago, the coach cancelled it and rearranged for Sunday, and then cancelled that one too. Also rearranged our second session which she brought forward a week. I'm a little peeved as we had to arrange travel/childcare etc for those days in advance, then change them. I'm nervous and worried as it is and now I've kinda lost faith in her, so I'm on the hunt for another coach/workshop to attend, but in the mean time I'm going to try and learn what I can from home (if anyone has any material for me to read/watch, I'm all ears!) and from Will, who's being such an awesome boyfriend right now searching the web for posing help (Thank you :wub: ) - I just need to be proactive with this for my own peace of mind I think.


----------



## RACK

Gemma went to see Helen at Panthers and then worked well with Michelle Brannan (although she might get you to push your ass out too much which can be frowned on) Not sure how far either are away from you though


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Gemma went to see Helen at Panthers and then worked well with Michelle Brannan (although she might get you to push your ass out too much which can be frowned on) Not sure how far either are away from you though


Helen was actually next on my list. She's North London so not far at all  Good shout, thank you. And yes, no one likes a gusset out on stage - All about the glutes imo!


----------



## RACK

One thing to note.......... Helen is BRUTAL with how honest she is, what she says can cut a bit deep and may seem petty but brush it off as she does get you posing great

She gave gemma some harsh and in my eyes petty comments but as said, just brush them off. Take the posing guide from her and practice it like mad, only listen to Adam on progress and how you're lookin


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> One thing to note.......... Helen is BRUTAL with how honest she is, what she says can cut a bit deep and may seem petty but brush it off as she does get you posing great
> 
> She gave gemma some harsh and in my eyes petty comments but as said, just brush them off. Take the posing guide from her and practice it like mad, only listen to Adam on progress and how you're lookin


Oh gosh... thanks for warning me. I'd have literally been devastated - Not that I can't take criticism, I'm fine with that, I just take it to heart and tend to over analyse things. If she gets me to pose well, that's all I'm there for. I can cry into Will's shoulder afterwards lol.

Did Gemma do 1-2-1 with Helen or go to a Panthers workshop (I saw earlier they do these once a month)?


----------



## RACK

She did both, the workshop and then had a 1-2-1.

Example, she told gemma not to smile as her front tooth crossed over a little....... the dentist never mentioned it and she's never needed a brace but hey lol

KNowing Will he'll say the same to you as I said to gemma. Just use the posing practice. If she still dose it the same then you're in a big room on your own with stage lighting and you'll feel at ease as you'll be in there with just will and helen so you'll be fine


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> She did both, the workshop and then had a 1-2-1.
> 
> Example, she told gemma not to smile as her front tooth crossed over a little....... the dentist never mentioned it and she's never needed a brace but hey lol
> 
> KNowing Will he'll say the same to you as I said to gemma. Just use the posing practice. If she still dose it the same then you're in a big room on your own with stage lighting and you'll feel at ease as you'll be in there with just will and helen so you'll be fine


Perfect... well, I'm still gonna try and get a session with her, I'll just have to have my strong head on that day


----------



## RowRow

Hopefully not too late for this!

I'm sure will is a firm task master.

Best of luck


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> Hopefully not too late for this!
> 
> I'm sure will is a firm task master.
> 
> Best of luck


Ah welcome in!! Never too late! Still lots to come 

You just concentrate on sorting that frickin' hole in your leg out please!! lol


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

RXQueenie said:


> ...Scared and excited!


Good work queenie, keep it up


----------



## Queenie

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Good work queenie, keep it up


Long time no see! Thanks, Ms  How are things with u??


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

RXQueenie said:


> Long time no see! Thanks, Ms  How are things with u??


I was in hiding for a while, I managed to neglect the forum...I am OK hun. Still lifting, bigger than last year now and I started cutting at the beginning of the month and I really want to get ripped this summer. I still havent seen my abs, need to change that.

Have a wee fitness modelling job lined up soon for a personal trainers website, so that has been reassuring. Existential crisis and all that, I am not really sure why I suffer from high and low in confidence and motivation, considering how far I have come. Will do progress pics this evening.

You sound like you are doing really well hun! xxx


----------



## Queenie

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I was in hiding for a while, I managed to neglect the forum...I am OK hun. Still lifting, bigger than last year now and I started cutting at the beginning of the month and I really want to get ripped this summer. I still havent seen my abs, need to change that.
> 
> Have a wee fitness modelling job lined up soon for a personal trainers website, so that has been reassuring. Existential crisis and all that, I am not really sure why I suffer from high and low in confidence and motivation, considering how far I have come. Will do progress pics this evening.
> 
> You sound like you are doing really well hun! xxx


You had a pretty awesome physique last I saw so I'd be really interested to see your progress now! Will u be starting a journal on here?

We all suffer from highs/lows (I know I certainly do) - Just have to try and focus on the high days and dismiss the low ones.

That's fab about fitness modelling. How did u land that? Hopefully the first job of many  x


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

RXQueenie said:


> You had a pretty awesome physique last I saw so I'd be really interested to see your progress now! Will u be starting a journal on here?
> 
> We all suffer from highs/lows (I know I certainly do) - Just have to try and focus on the high days and dismiss the low ones.
> 
> That's fab about fitness modelling. How did u land that? Hopefully the first job of many  x


I did a practice shoot with a photographer and used that as a showcase on my FB page. Then an acquaintance who is a personal trainer (former Boxer) took and interest and asked me to model for his promotional material. I insisted that I become more cut beforehand but he wants to do it now, so fair enough eh?

Yeah thats my goal, do a bit of fitness modelling on the side. xxx


----------



## Queenie

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I did a practice shoot with a photographer and used that as a showcase on my FB page. Then an acquaintance who is a personal trainer (former Boxer) took and interest and asked me to model for his promotional material. I insisted that I become more cut beforehand but he wants to do it now, so fair enough eh?
> 
> Yeah thats my goal, do a bit of fitness modelling on the side. xxx


Ah that's great! Well done u  Not a bad thing to focus on at all! Are u planning on competing this year? x


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

RXQueenie said:


> Ah that's great! Well done u  Not a bad thing to focus on at all! Are u planning on competing this year? x


I am thinking about it yes... Figure Level but its been hard so far. I thought give myself till Summer and see how I get on


----------



## Queenie

Upper power day.

V bar pulldowns.

pin 11

12 - PB

11

11

Push presses.

45kg

47.5kg - PB

42.5kg

40kg

Dead stop dumbbell rows.

27.5kg DBs

30kg - PB

27.5kg

27.5kg

Tough session. Felt v tired! On bike now doing PM cardio... Roll on tomorrow lol.


----------



## Queenie

Lower Power Day.

Box Jumps.

Squats.

5 sets @ 50kg

Leg press.

4 sets @ 120kg

SLDL.

60kg

80kg

80kg

Again - Lower body reduced weight amounts by 30%. I'm in no pain, and going to (hopefully) be able to put these weights back up soon... whether the load increases by certain % each week I am unsure of yet... Will await further instruction from Adam 

Shoulders & triceps hypertrophy day today, followed by a trip to the cinema with @Bad Alan x


----------



## Madoxx

Any snacks for cinema?


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Any snacks for cinema?


Snacks aren't included on my diet sheet, just meals. I could take one to the cinema if I needed to but it's well placed between meal times so alllllll good


----------



## Madoxx

What ya going to see?

Has Will talked you into the new 300? or have you picked something girly for you both


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> What ya going to see?
> 
> Has Will talked you into the new 300? or have you picked something girly for you both


I'm more into action/thrillers than any of that romantic sh!t.

Not sure I'm in the mood for 300 though.

We'll have to discuss it later. I'm just excited at the prospect of going out


----------



## Suprakill4

Need for speeds really good.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Need for speeds really good.


Yeah quite a few people have said that actually!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah quite a few people have said that actually!


Me and missus both really enjoyed it. A lot of action in it.


----------



## RACK

Non-Stop is decent too


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Non-Stop is decent too


Ah I want to see that! Dammit.


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders and triceps!

Seated lateral raises.

3 x 15 @ 10kg DBs

Scott presses (15kg DBs, 15kg, 10kg) superset with rear delt flyes.

Behind the neck press.

22.5kg x 21

Close grip barbell presses.

3 x 10 @ 30kg

Tricep pushdowns.

Pleased with progression  Finding it hard to go heavier on those laterals though!


----------



## 25434

Madoxx said:


> Any snacks for cinema?


ooooooooh! you teaser...lol.....cruel..just cruel...

however......Queenie....any snacks?

runs...................................................................................................................... :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> ooooooooh! you teaser...lol.....cruel..just cruel...
> 
> however......Queenie....any snacks?
> 
> runs...................................................................................................................... :tongue:


Hmm... I watched Will eat an 800 cal dessert... and didn't touch it so no snacks for me


----------



## Queenie

Leeeggssss!!

Single leg press (50kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.

Single leg hip thrusts superset with swiss ball GHR.

Tri set:

1 1/4 squats (25kg)

Weighted walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats

Done! Weigh in tomorrow and only one more session until refeed day woo!!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm... I watched Will eat an 800 cal dessert... and didn't touch it so no snacks for me


Queenie gooooooooooooooooooooooood

Will baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad! 

and runs again................................hahahahaha...


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Leeeggssss!!
> 
> Single leg press (50kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.
> 
> Single leg hip thrusts superset with swiss ball GHR.
> 
> Tri set:
> 
> 1 1/4 squats (25kg)
> 
> Weighted walking lunges
> 
> Bulgarian split squats
> 
> Done! Weigh in tomorrow and only one more session until refeed day woo!!


Let me know next time,i will sneak in stealth like and snitch it away,i need it more than he does:whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Weigh in and measurements today.

Both Adam and Will have said huge 'good work' so I'm guessing we did well 

Comparison pics from 2 weeks ago (Red top) to today (blue top) - Lower back is the most noticeable to me (after Will pointing it out  )

Lost a total of 6.5inches from hips and bum now.... Very, VERY pleased with that


----------



## TELBOR

Very noticeable, great work :beer:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Very noticeable, great work :beer:


Thanks Rob! It's been a tough old week tbh. How are u getting on?


----------



## Queenie

Breakfast today.... Salmon, eggs and peppers


----------



## johnnya

We'll done missus, and see your fingers are getting stickier the posing training is becoming automatic ... :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover

How far out now Q, can't be bothered scrolling back on my phone sorry


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Rob! It's been a tough old week tbh. How are u getting on?


Refeed tomorrow?

I'm good, just about to send Jim some money so I'm getting my shít together lol


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> We'll done missus, and see your fingers are getting stickier the posing training is becoming automatic ... :thumb:


Thanks Johnny. They're just standard comparisons, they don't resemble stage poses for my class but I think it's good to 'hold' the body in any pose tbh. practice, practice, practice 



R0BLET said:


> Refeed tomorrow?
> 
> I'm good, just about to send Jim some money so I'm getting my shít together lol


Yesssss refeed!! Just awaiting macros but it'll probably be the same as last time  Wooo it's great having a coach. Can't wait to see your results with him.



Ben_Dover said:


> How far out now Q, can't be bothered scrolling back on my phone sorry


A while yet


----------



## Queenie

Back day!!

Inverted rows.

DB rows.

25kg DBs

30kg - pb

25kg

Narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

Snatch grip deads.

3 x 15 @ 80kg

ab work.

Glad to get through that session! Now just some cardio to do and then it's refeed excitement time lol.


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh in and measurements today.
> 
> Both Adam and Will have said huge 'good work' so I'm guessing we did well
> 
> Comparison pics from 2 weeks ago (Red top) to today (blue top) - Lower back is the most noticeable to me (after Will pointing it out  )
> 
> Lost a total of 6.5inches from hips and bum now.... Very, VERY pleased with that
> 
> View attachment 147588
> 
> 
> View attachment 147589


awesome, well done! x


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Breakfast today.... Salmon, eggs and peppers
> 
> View attachment 147591


that looks tasty and like a good combination, Ill steal this idea from you


----------



## Queenie

fitrut said:


> that looks tasty and like a good combination, Ill steal this idea from you


Haha! Do it! I loved it. Felt like a treat!


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Haha! Do it! I loved it. Felt like a treat!


exactly, low carbs high proteins, all that needed


----------



## biglbs

fitrut said:


> awesome, well done! x


Claire you are doing yourself proud ,well done,that is awsome:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Claire you are doing yourself proud ,well done,that is awsome:thumb:


Thanks Tom! Getting there


----------



## Queenie

Upper Power!

V bar pulldowns.

pin 11

12

12

11

Push presses.

42.5kg

47.5kg

47.5kg

42.5kg

Dead stop rows.

25kg DBs

30kg

30kg

25kg

Progress on everything - Happy with that. Managed to [email protected] myself in the nose during last set of push presses. Finished the set and my eyes were watering loads! Now got a red nose and getting loads of sympathy from @Bad Alan... fingers crossed it doesn't flipping bruise!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Upper Power!
> 
> V bar pulldowns.
> 
> pin 11
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 11
> 
> Push presses.
> 
> 42.5kg
> 
> 47.5kg
> 
> 47.5kg
> 
> 42.5kg
> 
> Dead stop rows.
> 
> 25kg DBs
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 25kg
> 
> Progress on everything - Happy with that. Managed to [email protected] myself in the nose during last set of push presses. Finished the set and my eyes were watering loads! Now got a red nose and getting loads of sympathy from @Bad Alan... fingers crossed it doesn't flipping bruise!!


Very clumsy, put on a good brave face  strong session still!


----------



## Madoxx

awesome to progress on everything when on such low cals


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> awesome to progress on everything when on such low cals


Thanks Madoxx!

I don't think they're that low  I've certainly been on lower in the past! Not had anything taken away for 3 weeks now because my body is behaving so well!


----------



## Queenie

Lower power 

Box jumps.

Squats.

5 sets @ 55kg

Leg press.

4 sets @ 130kg

SLDL.

65kg

85kg

85kg

Just PM cardio left to do!


----------



## Bad Alan

Deadlift pics;



















Onto that 100kg for reps soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Upper Power!
> 
> V bar pulldowns.
> 
> pin 11
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> 11
> 
> Push presses.
> 
> 42.5kg
> 
> 47.5kg
> 
> 47.5kg
> 
> 42.5kg
> 
> Dead stop rows.
> 
> 25kg DBs
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 25kg
> 
> Progress on everything - Happy with that. Managed to [email protected] myself in the nose during last set of push presses. Finished the set and my eyes were watering loads! Now got a red nose and getting loads of sympathy from @Bad Alan... fingers crossed it doesn't flipping bruise!!


LOL

X Kiss for your sore nose, at last you didn't hit your chin and smash your own fillings out like I did last year.


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL
> 
> X Kiss for your sore nose, at last you didn't hit your chin and smash your own fillings out like I did last year.


Hahaha omg well the potential is there for me to do that so let's not speak too soon  Must have been fun explaining that to the dentist!!!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & triceps hypertrophy day 

Seated lateral raises.

12.5kg DBs x 4 - finished set on 10kg DBs

10kg

10kg

Scott presses (15kg DBs, 12.5kg, 12.5kg) superset with rear delt raises (7.5kg DBs)

Behind the neck press.

22.5kg

Close grip barbell presses.

32.5kg

30kg

30kg

Tricep pushdowns to finish.

I like noticing little improvements each week... today @Bad Alan noticed 'fibres' in my traps! Very pleased


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Single leg press (60kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.

Single leg hip thrusts superset with GHR.

tri set:

1 1/4 squats (30kg)

weighted walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats

Really suffering today with tiredness. Absolutely wiped out! Weigh in/measurements/pics tomorrow


----------



## Queenie

back day today.

inverted rows.

single arm barbell rows.

30kg

30kg

31.25kg - pb

narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

snatch grip deadlifts.

3 sets @ 82.5kg

great workout and a great day overall. coach @ah24 and Will are very pleased with progress this week 

comparisons from last week (blue top) to today (black top)





Now have an Olympic barbell at home for barbell complexes - saves time and travel to gym so I'm really pleased about that... just needs a good clean up and restore


----------



## Sharpy76

Moving along nicely in here!!

Keep it up the good work:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Core is noticeably changing weekly, good work Q :beer:


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Moving along nicely in here!!
> 
> Keep it up the good work:thumb:


Thanks Sharpy! Had a really good week this week so I'm literally over the moon and looking forward to seeing changes weekly 

Great that @Bad Alan is helping u out with diet now btw. He's a clever so and so! When we arranging Crayford for then??


----------



## cplmadison

wit woo


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Core is noticeably changing weekly, good work Q :beer:


Thank you! Team effort  You looking forward to having a coach to answer to??


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Sharpy! Had a really good week this week so I'm literally over the moon and looking forward to seeing changes weekly
> 
> Great that @Bad Alan is helping u out with diet now btw. He's a clever so and so! When we arranging Crayford for then??


Whenever you both can get down?!

Let me know and I'll make sure I can get down there

But yeah, well pleased to have Will helping me, given me even more motivation to reach my goals!


----------



## RowRow

Cracking difference in just one week.

I also officially have hammie envy


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Thank you! Team effort  You looking forward to having a coach to answer to??


Haha, he's on his honeymoon from today so no questions


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> Cracking difference in just one week.
> 
> I also officially have hammie envy


Thanks Luke! Hammies are my fav part to train funnily enough


----------



## Queenie

Changes are in!

Not a lot to report though 

Diet - Exactly the same.

Training - Exactly the same.

Cardio... We're adding a few more barbell complexes in on leg days (so 2 extra per week on top of the ones I do on rest days)

And...

Rather than a refeed... we're gonna give a 'free meal' a go possibly one night next week... ie. I'm going to smash pizza and ice cream and NOT count cals/macros. I'm really looking forward to this! Should get rid of those pesky cravings. Will be interesting to see how my body deals with that one too.

Exxxciiiitiiinggg!


----------



## Queenie

Awesome upper body session today.

v bar pulldowns

pin 11

13 x 4 - PB

12

12

Push presses.

40kg

50kg x 3 - PB!!

45kg

45kg

Dead stop DB rows.

4 sets with 30kg DBs

All improved! Very pleased


----------



## Sambuca

Ohhh coming on great Claire!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Gotta say I'm well impressed with those hammies of yours! :rockon:

Really nice to read such a positive journal and congrats on those push presses! You be stronger than I lady.

Random question, I remember you selling off your posing shoes because they were, in fact, skyscrapers. Have you managed to find a good replacement yet? And, sort of related, how tall are you?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome upper body session today.
> 
> v bar pulldowns
> 
> pin 11
> 
> 13 x 4 - PB
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> Push presses.
> 
> 40kg
> 
> 50kg x 3 - PB!!
> 
> 45kg
> 
> 45kg
> 
> Dead stop DB rows.
> 
> 4 sets with 30kg DBs
> 
> All improved! Very pleased


Very good comments in the gym tonight too from two competitive bb'ers


----------



## jamiew691

@RXQueenie what happened to your tattoo on your right arm when you had the black top on?


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> Ohhh coming on great Claire!!!


Thanks Sam  Good to see u in here.



Gym Bunny said:


> Gotta say I'm well impressed with those hammies of yours! :rockon:
> 
> Really nice to read such a positive journal and congrats on those push presses! You be stronger than I lady.
> 
> Random question, I remember you selling off your posing shoes because they were, in fact, skyscrapers. Have you managed to find a good replacement yet? And, sort of related, how tall are you?


Haha I sold them and did find a replacement! They are by Fabulicious:



4inch heel. no platform = happy queenie!

im 5ft 4. Thanks so much for kind comments and picking up on the hammies lol.



Bad Alan said:


> Very good comments in the gym tonight too from two competitive bb'ers


Yes will take them as constructively as possible  xx



jamiew691 said:


> @RXQueenie what happened to your tattoo on your right arm when you had the black top on?


No idea? What do u mean?


----------



## Gym Bunny

You have pretty fantastic hammies, I am filled with envy! (That's a compliment!) 

You're in pretty good proportion for 5"4, honestly I'd have expected a shorter torso, but the X shape you have is brilliant! The lats are coming on extremely well.

I reckon you'll hit the big 100 soon, and keep using those straps, because I will bet you one shiny pound that your hands are limiting your lift as you don't have man hands and can't get your fingers all the way round the bar. In fact, given your push press numbers I'm damn sure about that.


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> You have pretty fantastic hammies, I am filled with envy! (That's a compliment!)
> 
> You're in pretty good proportion for 5"4, honestly I'd have expected a shorter torso, but the X shape you have is brilliant! The lats are coming on extremely well.
> 
> *I reckon you'll hit the big 100 soon*, and keep using those straps, because I will bet you one shiny pound that your hands are limiting your lift as you don't have man hands and can't get your fingers all the way round the bar. In fact, given your push press numbers I'm damn sure about that.


Thanks GB - That's a goal I definitely have in mind! I have actually been struggling with grip just lately, thought I was just being a wuss, it's good that I can blame my girl-hands now


----------



## Bulk1

Keep it going.. looking good Q. Stay injury free with those bigger lifts and ur onto a winner.


----------



## Queenie

Bulk1 said:


> Keep it going.. looking good Q. Stay injury free with those bigger lifts and ur onto a winner.


Thank you  I'm really trying! lol


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders and triceps.

seated lateral raises

3 sets @ 10kg DBs

scott presses (12kg DBs, 12, 10) superset with rear delt raises (7.5kg)

shoulder presses.

tricep pushdowns.

flipping hard session but pushed through it. @Bad Alan said intensity was good so taking that on board!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders and triceps.
> 
> seated lateral raises
> 
> 3 sets @ 10kg DBs
> 
> scott presses (12kg DBs, 12, 10) superset with rear delt raises (7.5kg)
> 
> shoulder presses.
> 
> tricep pushdowns.
> 
> flipping hard session but pushed through it. @Bad Alan said intensity was good so taking that on board!


What are the Scott presses? Are they the top of the head presses?


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> What are the Scott presses? Are they the top of the head presses?


Hey Phil.

They're like this:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Hey Phil.
> 
> They're like this:


Looks odd but im assuming it works well.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Looks odd but im assuming it works well.


I see them like Arnold presses and I used to like those tbf. You should try them


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I see them like Arnold presses and I used to like those tbf. You should try them


I may give them a go even though I feel like i'd be cheating on Arnie


----------



## Queenie

legs!

Single leg press (55kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.

single leg hip thrusts superset with laying hamstring curls.

tri set:

1 1/4 squats

walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats

4 x barbell complexes to finish.

.... and it literally has finished me!!


----------



## ah24

Good work!


----------



## Queenie

Tonight I made Quest bar cookies for @Bad Alan 



Cookie dough flavour but u can literally use any that u like!

Cut into pieces (depending on how big u want them) - I went for four bits per bar.



Roll into balls and place on baking tray with greaseproof paper.



Place in oven on 150 for 7 minutes...

and these beauties appear!! (Will was taking them as I was trying to picture them  )



Mmm... warm cookie dough...


----------



## Queenie

Back day...

Inverted rows.

Single arm barbell rows @ 31.25kg

Narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

snatch grip deads 

now en route to Yorkshire to see the in-laws... weigh in and measurements as Normal tomorrow. Exciting


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Back day...
> 
> Inverted rows.
> 
> Single arm barbell rows @ 31.25kg
> 
> Narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.
> 
> snatch grip deads
> 
> now en route to Yorkshire to see the in-laws... weigh in and measurements as Normal tomorrow. Exciting


Thought I could smell something southern heading north.... :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Thought I could smell something southern heading north.... :lol:


I shall give u a royal wave ont'way past


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I shall give u a royal wave ont'way past


2 fingers?

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

Weigh in = Good.

Measurements = Down.

No 'comparison' pics this week as we are away but took some different ones for the journal


----------



## Queenie

Lower power.

Box jumps.

Squats.

50kg

55kg

60kg

60kg

55kg

Leg press.

120kg

140kg

140kg

SLDL

3 sets @ 60kg

barbell complexes to finish 

Trained at Leodis in Leeds with the gorgeous @Bad Alan! Great gym! And we both picked up some new mas body development gear too


----------



## TELBOR

Great work Q! Looking well.

Seen any Yorkshire puddings walking around? Anyone call you love? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Great work Q! Looking well.
> 
> Seen any Yorkshire puddings walking around? Anyone call you love? :lol:


Omg someone just said 'Arr kid' and now I'm really confused!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Omg someone just said 'Arr kid' and now I'm really confused!!


Sounds more like a Lancashire man..... :lol: Bet @liam0810 says that


----------



## Suprakill4

Fukinell! Come in loads now on mid section. Awesome.


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Lower power.
> 
> Box jumps.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 50kg
> 
> 55kg
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 55kg
> 
> Leg press.
> 
> 120kg
> 
> 140kg
> 
> 140kg
> 
> SLDL
> 
> 3 sets @ 60kg
> 
> barbell complexes to finish
> 
> Trained at Leodis in Leeds with the gorgeous @Bad Alan! Great gym! And we both picked up some new mas body development gear too


God Dam it !

I did legs today and there was only about 10kg difference between your squats and leg press and mine

:crying:

Keep up the good work Hun. X


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh in = Good.
> 
> Measurements = Down.
> 
> J
> 
> No 'comparison' pics this week as we are away but took some different ones for the journal
> 
> View attachment 148395
> 
> 
> Looking amazing queenie thats some change girl!!! Fabulous your stomach is amazin!
> 
> View attachment 148396
> 
> 
> View attachment 148397
> 
> 
> View attachment 148398


----------



## 25434

Claire...you look freakin' fantastic. I knew you could get here.......and a massive big up to will too. Can't wait to see you on stage Claire...if u do one near enough for me to get to..lol......


----------



## Queenie

@Loveleelady Proof that there's hope after having children lol. Thanks for kind comments 

@Flubs Always supporting me!! Thank u  Long way to go yet but seeing pics like that helps me to see that changes are indeed happening  x


----------



## comfla

Your back looks awesome!


----------



## wibble

What amazing results and all in a journal for you to look back on


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> God Dam it !
> 
> I did legs today and there was only about 10kg difference between your squats and leg press and mine
> 
> :crying:
> 
> Keep up the good work Hun. X


Just seen this! Building confidence with squats now. It's bloody hard going! Hope you're well.



comfla said:


> Your back looks awesome!


Thanks comfla! I'm surprised by it myself lol



wibble said:


> What amazing results and all in a journal for you to look back on


Yeah this is why journals are important tools. Can see where u came from and decide where you're going


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Fukinell! Come in loads now on mid section. Awesome.


Will says there's more to come!!


----------



## vetran

i call in now and then just to see lol, lookin good RX Queenie :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Another week of no changes. This is fantastic news for me as not losing out on any food 

In fact, this is the week of my 'free meal' so there will be MORE food! Unsure whether it will be Thursday night or Saturday - Just going to see how I feel through the week.

@Bad Alan - Get ready to feed me ice cream!  :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Another week of no changes. This is fantastic news for me as not losing out on any food
> 
> In fact, this is the week of my 'free meal' so there will be MORE food! Unsure whether it will be Thursday night or Saturday - Just going to see how I feel through the week.
> 
> @Bad Alan - Get ready to feed me ice cream!  :wub:


Everything is looking great in here and midsection is massively improved, seriously well done :thumb:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Just popped in for a quick look 

Abs and obliques are looking spot on, nice work and great to see your efforts paying off.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh in = Good.
> 
> Measurements = Down.
> 
> No 'comparison' pics this week as we are away but took some different ones for the journal
> 
> View attachment 148395
> 
> 
> View attachment 148396
> 
> 
> View attachment 148397
> 
> 
> View attachment 148398


I quoted this to make sure the pics are fresh in your journo.....

I will not say i am surprised by how well you have done as you always were gonna do amazing things,but i will say ,,,,WOW GIRL!....You look awsome,who would believe you had carried in that tummy a???x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Everything is looking great in here and midsection is massively improved, seriously well done :thumb:


Thanks Phil... I'm still jealous of your food though 



Mighty Sparrow said:


> Just popped in for a quick look
> 
> Abs and obliques are looking spot on, nice work and great to see your efforts paying off.


Thank you  Really do put in 100%... trust me on that lol.



biglbs said:


> I quoted this to make sure the pics are fresh in your journo.....
> 
> I will not say i am surprised by how well you have done as you always were gonna do amazing things,but i will say ,,,,WOW GIRL!....You look awsome,who would believe you had carried in that tummy a???x


Thanks Tom  I've always believed my tummy would improve. It will always have it's flaws (don't we all??  ) but it'll only get better over time I think. There's hope for other mums out there yet  !! x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Phil... I'm still jealous of your food though


Haha, i'll be sure to post some of the food pics in here then :devil2:


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> @Loveleelady Proof that there's hope after having children lol. Thanks for kind comments
> 
> @Flubs Always supporting me!! Thank u  Long way to go yet but seeing pics like that helps me to see that changes are indeed happening  x


well to be honest from those pictures you wouldn't know you had kids!

good going


----------



## Queenie

Upper power 

V bar pulldowns.

pin 12

13

13

12

Seated barbell shoulder presses.

25kg

30kg

30kg

30kg

Dead stop dumbbell rows.

30kg DBs

32.5kg - PB!

30kg

30kg

Nice little pb there and improvements on pulldowns - Happy with that!

Now to watch Generation Iron with my man


----------



## 25434

Noice PB Claire......noice, noice...and ullo to will....


----------



## Madoxx

Loving ya lats


----------



## Rykard

great taper


----------



## Queenie

legs day 

Single leg press (50kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.

single leg hip thrusts superset with swiss ball GHRs.

Tri set:

1 1/4 squats - 30kg

weighted walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats

barbell complexes....

done!!!!

Felt much stronger today than a few weeks previous. looking forward to rest day tomorrow though


----------



## Growing Lad

Just browsed through this but gta chime in, clearly put some hard graft in there! Keep it up. We'll done!


----------



## Queenie

Growing Lad said:


> Just browsed through this but gta chime in, clearly put some hard graft in there! Keep it up. We'll done!


Ta for popping in  And for the nice comments


----------



## Bad Alan

32kg db rows PB from the other day!










Man weights!


----------



## Skye666

Hi queenie...ur Looking amazing girl huge improvement on last pics...should be very proud of self it's damn hard work :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Thanks @Skye666 - it really is tough going... and only bound to get more tough lol. character building I say


----------



## Queenie

shoulders and triceps today.

Seated lateral raises @ 10kg DBs

Scott presses (15kg DBs, 12.5, 12.5) superset with rear delt raises @7.5kg DBs

behind the neck press @ 20kg

close grip barbell presses

tricep pushdowns

Starting to notice energy leaving me early on in the sessions now... digging deep!


----------



## 25434

You can do this Claire. When u feel like stopping and your eyelids are dragging on the floor...stop, breathe, and just do one more....then one more, until it's done. Get angry, remember the naysayers, gather your bit of strength and do it. You can. You have a goal. Keep it in your mind. X


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> You can do this Claire. When u feel like stopping and your eyelids are dragging on the floor...stop, breathe, and just do one more....then one more, until it's done. Get angry, remember the naysayers, gather your bit of strength and do it. You can. You have a goal. Keep it in your mind. X


thanks as always flubs xxx


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Box jumps.

Squats.

50kg

60kg

60kg

60kg

50kg

Leg press.

150kg

170kg

170kg

170kg

RDL

65kg

80kg

80kg

barbell complexes.

Time to COLLAPSE... (and do it all again tomorrow!) plus weigh in and pics ooh


----------



## Queenie

Comparison pics from 2 weeks ago (black top) to today (red top)


----------



## Queenie

Back day 

Inverted rows.

Single arm barbell rows

3 sets @ 32.5kg

Narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

high rep snatch grip deads.

60kg

65kg

70kg

and then this... with @Bad Alan... 



I majorly got carb sweats


----------



## Gary29

Cutting up nicely, very well done!


----------



## johnnya

^^this ^^


----------



## andyhuggins

As above


----------



## Bad Alan

It maybe dark and after a free meal BUT it's still time for last cardio stint


----------



## 25434

Lol Will...you badass....hahaha...poor Claire...I bet she was actually glad to walk that food down, her poor stomach!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Sounds more like a Lancashire man..... :lol: Bet @liam0810 says that


haha "R kis" is a manc saying. Like if you have a brother or sister they are "r kid" or its a term of endearment for a mate like "Alright r kid"


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> haha "R kis" is a manc saying. Like if you have a brother or sister they are "r kid" or its a term of endearment for a mate like "Alright r kid"


That's just confused me more as it was some old dude saying it to Will. But they didn't know each other, so not a mate or anything!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> That's just confused me more as it was some old dude saying it to Will. But they didn't know each other, so not a mate or anything!


haha its a bit like people calling you "duck" in Stoke or when you just call someone mate when they really aren't


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> haha its a bit like people calling you "duck" in Stoke or when you just call someone mate when they really aren't


Duck??? Where is Stoke?

I think we should change the subject lol 

All excited for BodyPower? Are u bringing the mrs?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Duck??? Where is Stoke?
> 
> I think we should change the subject lol
> 
> All excited for BodyPower? Are u bringing the mrs?


Or being called "love" in gods country


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Or being called "love" in gods country


Pipe down, you!! x

:wub:

I thought that was not nice? Like when Yummy spoke down to me...


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Pipe down, you!! x
> 
> :wub:
> 
> I thought that was not nice? Like when Yummy spoke down to me...


Depends on context used and how you say it. Usually a term of endearment. Kind of like calling someone mate can sound condescending if you want it to.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Duck??? Where is Stoke?
> 
> I think we should change the subject lol
> 
> All excited for BodyPower? Are u bringing the mrs?


Stoke is about 40 mins from manchester down the M6 towards Birmingham!

She's not coming as she would be bored sh1tless instead i think my other bird @marknorthumbria might be coming!

I think i might be doing a few hours on the saturday and the sunday for a bespoke tailoring company at BP which should be good, so anyone who like me can't get a suit to fit right, come and see me. Also please come and see me anyway as i'll be lonely!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Stoke is about 40 mins from manchester down the M6 towards Birmingham!
> 
> She's not coming as she would be bored sh1tless instead i think my other bird @marknorthumbria might be coming!
> 
> I think i might be doing a few hours on the saturday and the sunday for a bespoke tailoring company at BP which should be good, so anyone who like me can't get a suit to fit right, come and see me. Also please come and see me anyway as i'll be lonely!


Liam apparently you're very pretty and I just got compared to Quasimodo.

W

T

F


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Liam apparently you're very pretty and I just got compared to Quasimodo.
> 
> W
> 
> T
> 
> F


Who by? Tell them i love them for me Quasi x


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Who by? Tell them i love them for me Quasi x


Me!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Me!


haha i love you xxxxx


----------



## Queenie

upper power...

V bar pulldowns

4 sets @ pin 12

seated dumbbell presses (power racks in use  )

15kg DBs

20kg DBs

20kg DBs

15kg DBs

Dead stop dumbbell rows.

32.5kg DBs

32.5kg

32.5kg

30kg

And now to bake some very naughty treats for @Bad Alan


----------



## Bad Alan

Db deadstop rows again  shoulders def improving!


----------



## Queenie

Creme Egg and Daim Bar tray bakes OoooOOhhh


----------



## G-man99

Bad Alan said:


> It maybe dark and after a free meal BUT it's still time for last cardio stint


Doing really well.

Got the same hoody as well ha ha


----------



## Queenie

G-man99 said:


> Doing really well.
> 
> Got the same hoody as well ha ha


Bloody good hoodies they are too! 

Thank u


----------



## PHMG

Bad Alan said:


> Db deadstop rows again  shoulders def improving!


Shoulders???

...all im seeing is CLEAVAGE!!!


----------



## Queenie

PHMG said:


> Shoulders???
> 
> ...all im seeing is CLEAVAGE!!!


We (or I) hadn't even spotted that  Good eye!! lol


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Single leg press (60kg, 65kg, 65kg, 65kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.

Single leg hip thrusts superset with GHRs.

tri set:

1 1/4 squats (32.5kg)

walking lunges

Bulgarian split squats.

barbell complexes to finish.

And then baking time... today was choc-orange protein bakes.



Not naughty like the tray bakes yesterday


----------



## Queenie

After the pizza and ice cream fest on Saturday, we weighed in on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, just to see how my body delt with it. The *0.9kg* :lol: I'd put on overnight had completely gone by Tuesday's weigh in 

So changes this week are:

Fats being removed from meal 2....

That's it! Training/cardio staying the same


----------



## K-Rod

Bad Alan said:


> Db deadstop rows again  shoulders def improving!


What's the reason/benefit of doing DB rows to a dead stop? Is it to keep your back flat or something?


----------



## ah24

K-Rod said:


> What's the reason/benefit of doing DB rows to a dead stop? Is it to keep your back flat or something?


Takes the stretch reflex out of it..


----------



## Queenie

K-Rod said:


> What's the reason/benefit of doing DB rows to a dead stop? Is it to keep your back flat or something?


This is a power day for me. Removing the stretch reflex (as Adam said) turns it into a pure 'muscle vs load' movement.


----------



## 25434

Hey Claire..looking fab....  I'm temping right now and I met someone today who knows you? EEEEEEEEK! surname of rushton or rushman? she thinks you look fab too and I agree.....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey Claire..looking fab....  I'm temping right now and I met someone today who knows you? EEEEEEEEK! surname of rushton or rushman? she thinks you look fab too and I agree.....


That's my friend, lesley  She's super awesome. How long are u there for? x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> That's my friend, lesley  She's super awesome. How long are u there for? x


I'm back there tomorrow for 1 day doing reception work. She did seem like a very nice lady and seemed surprised when I said I knew you, lol...her face was a picture....


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & Triceps yesterday.

Seated lateral raises @ 7.5kg DBs (slightly different form this week with completely straight arms and turning elbows up)

Scott presses (12.5kg Dbs, 12.5kg, 10kg) superset with rear delt flyes.

Behind the neck press.

Close grip barbell presses @ 30kg

Tricep pushdowns - Rope ext.

Nice session (if there is such a thing)  Off to Birmingham later today to surprise my best friend as she's feeling very down at the moment! I'm so excited... and it's a (much needed) rest day woo.


----------



## Was_Eric

Bad Alan said:


> Db deadstop rows again  shoulders def improving!


wow

theres something special about women putting the work in in the gym


----------



## johnnya

Your shoulders are looking great missus, I'm doing dead stops aswell I'm strectchy as fook though and do them from floor for extra length in rep don't really know if it benefits me but feels good...suppose that's the main thing


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> Your shoulders are looking great missus, I'm doing dead stops aswell I'm strectchy as fook though and do them from floor for extra length in rep don't really know if it benefits me but feels good...suppose that's the main thing


It's flexibility dependant I think, so you'll still be getting full benefit doing it from the floor as apposed to a block. I'm short with shorts arms and not v flexible lol.


----------



## Queenie

Back from Birmingham to a lower power session!

Wasn't expecting much.

And then this happened....

Box jumps.

Squats.

50kg

60kg

70kg

72.5kg - PB

60kg

Horizontal leg press.

60kg

80kg

80kg

Romanian Deads.

65kg

90kg

95kg - PB!!

barbell complexes.

Absolutely amaaaazing session! Will said depth was fine on squats and the RDLs felt great!  Super pleased 

All ready for weigh in/pics/measurements tomorrow!


----------



## johnnya

The two of you went hard at it today well done on pb btw


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> The two of you went hard at it today well done on pb btw


No idea where the focus or energy came from either lol. How's your training going?


----------



## johnnya

Just treading water at the minute, but theres talk of us getting a natty comp in belfast next year, its been twenty years since I done a cycle so I think I qualify, but that would give me a direction to take my training, diet is good but will by dropping my weekly cheat in a couple of weeks to help tighten up a bit and if I have more than 6mths to clear before comp ill chuck in a bit of eca to speed things along ( maybe)


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> Just treading water at the minute, but theres talk of us getting a natty comp in belfast next year, its been twenty years since I done a cycle so I think I qualify, but that would give me a direction to take my training, diet is good but will by dropping my weekly cheat in a couple of weeks to help tighten up a bit and if I have more than 6mths to clear before comp ill chuck in a bit of eca to speed things along ( maybe)


I think having a free meal every week would hinder my progress. Mine are currently every 2-3 weeks and that alone gives me something to work for so a good decision on your part I think. Be nice to have that focus so I hope they do Bring one to Belfast.


----------



## Bad Alan

Good comments in the gym again  abs popping through more now too and getting new veinsssss haha x


----------



## Queenie

Baaaack day 

Inverted rows.

Single arm barbell rows.

37.5kg - PB

35kg

35kg

Narrow grip pulldowns superset with straight arm pulldowns.

high rep snatch grip deads.

70kg

75kg

70kg

Aaaand my gorgeous boyfriend bought me my first ever pair of Nikes today! Black snakeskin! I flipping love them x


----------



## 25434

Happy Easter Claire.....enjoy the weekend, and the nikes....x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Happy Easter Claire.....enjoy the weekend, and the nikes....x


Thanks Flubs! Will u be treating yourself to an easter egg? x


----------



## Queenie

Coach has prescribed a deload week this week!

All HIIT dropped and 2 upper, 2 lower days to do so one extra rest day


----------



## Queenie

Upper -

Incline barbell press

4 sets @ 30kg

Standing prone dumbbell rows.

12.5kg DBs

15kg

17.5kg

17.5kg

Flat dumbbell presses (12.5kg DBs) superset with lat pulldowns (pin 7)

tri set:

Seated DB presses (12.5kg DBs)

ez bar curls (bar)

close grip dumbbell presses (10kg DBs)

Went great for a first session I thought. I hadn't done a few of those exercises for quite a while but just jumped in. Very pleased!


----------



## Queenie

Incline presses pic 



Will was doing a great job of spotting!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks [Redacted]! Will u be treating yourself to an easter egg? x


No egg for me, but I did eat half a tub of frozen yoghurt.....I'm trying to de flub....it's going...errrmmm.....slow shall we say....ha...love that new pic...


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> No egg for me, but I did eat half a tub of frozen yoghurt.....I'm trying to de flub....it's going...errrmmm.....slow shall we say....ha...love that new pic...


I love it too!

you know it's all about balance and a little frozen yoghurt won't do any harm x


----------



## Uriel

wow...................all change in a queenie journal.

Looking Mint Claire - good luck with the bikini stuff................PLing is for heffers anyway


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> wow...................all change in a queenie journal.
> 
> Looking Mint Claire - good luck with the bikini stuff................PLing is for heffers anyway


Thanks Uriel! It's hard graft this dieting lark but I really am working hard to change my 'look'  How are things with u?


----------



## RowRow

RXQueenie said:


> Legs!
> 
> Single leg press (60kg, 65kg, 65kg, 65kg) superset with prone hamstring curls.
> 
> Single leg hip thrusts superset with GHRs.
> 
> tri set:
> 
> 1 1/4 squats (32.5kg)
> 
> walking lunges
> 
> Bulgarian split squats.
> 
> barbell complexes to finish.
> 
> And then baking time... today was choc-orange protein bakes.
> 
> View attachment 149031
> 
> 
> Not naughty like the tray bakes yesterday


I wish I could bake  they look amazing!


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> I wish I could bake  they look amazing!


Omg... u don't even wanna know what I baked tonight....

(white choc and butterscotch GIANT cookie  )


----------



## George-Bean

I want some of those!


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> I want some of those!


Some? It's 30cm in diameter lol


----------



## Queenie

Lower 

Hamstring curls.

pin 5, 6, 6

High rep squats.

20kg

30kg

40kg

50kg

High rep leg press.

4 sets @ 60kg

Walking lunges.

planks superset with cable crunches.

My front delts and chest are hurting from yesterday so the stretch to hold the bar for squats was tough lol. Good session though. Always enjoy finding where I'm at and giving myself something to improve on next session


----------



## RowRow

RXQueenie said:


> Omg... u don't even wanna know what I baked tonight....
> 
> (white choc and butterscotch GIANT cookie  )


No frigging fair!

Think you should make "Queenie's bodybuilding bakes" and sell them on Uk-m......


----------



## Sambuca

Queeeeenie doing gooood I want some queenie baked goods :x


----------



## Suprakill4

Everything coming along really well in here well done!!!


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> No frigging fair!
> 
> Think you should make "Queenie's bodybuilding bakes" and sell them on Uk-m......


But then there would be less for Will.... and I couldn't possibly leave my man hungry 

Good idea though... Hmm.



Sambuca said:


> Queeeeenie doing gooood I want some queenie baked goods :x


Second customer!!  Thanks Sam.



Suprakill4 said:


> Everything coming along really well in here well done!!!


Thanks Kieran. Was wondering how u are. You're like that annoying niggle in my side, but when it's not there, it doesn't feel right and something is missing, you know?


----------



## Queenie

So today is rest day. Literally done nothing. Feels most bizarre!

oh except i did try my hand at some very naughty scones!


----------



## stoatman

Protein scones ?!


----------



## Queenie

MissMartinez said:


> Why do you tempt yourself !!!


My son loves them and I wouldn't like to deprive anyone just because I choose to diet... oh and the smells keep the cravings at bay! 



stoatman said:


> Protein scones ?!


Definitely not lol. Full fat, full carb (very low in refined sugar though) and probably 0 protein


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> So today is rest day. Literally done nothing. Feels most bizarre!
> 
> oh except i did try my hand at some very naughty scones!
> 
> View attachment 149508


Did a 5 year old bake these....


----------



## Queenie

PHMG said:


> Did a 5 year old bake these....


Pmsl. Its the taste that counts right??


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> But then there would be less for Will.... and I couldn't possibly leave my man hungry
> 
> Good idea though... Hmm.
> 
> Second customer!!  Thanks Sam.
> 
> Thanks Kieran. Was wondering how u are. You're like that annoying niggle in my side, but when it's not there, it doesn't feel right and something is missing, you know?


Wow. That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me Claire. Thanks  . I'm keeping a low profile due to issues at work hence my journal being deleted again


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow. That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me Claire. Thanks  . I'm keeping a low profile due to issues at work hence my journal being deleted again


I was having a kind moment 

Same issues as before?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I was having a kind moment
> 
> Same issues as before?


Yep. Same old same old lol n


----------



## DiggyV

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep. Same old same old lol n


Gits mate. Is it the same people stirring it up again?


----------



## Queenie

Upper.

Incline presses.

4 sets @ 32.5kg

Prone DB rows.

15kg DBs

17.5kg

20kg

20kg

Upright rows superset with lat pulldowns (pin 8, 7, 7, 7)

tri set:

DB presses (12.5kg DBs)

Ez bar curls

Skull crushers

Good session  Genuinely enjoy this change in training style. Lots of 'are u competing?' comments which is a lovely confidence booster.

Really looking forward to the south coast show on Sunday with @Bad Alan. Love supporting the guys/girls at forest


----------



## Queenie

Lower.

Hamstring curls.

Pin 5, 6, 6

High rep squats

40kg

50kg

50kg

40kg

Leg press.

4 sets @ 70kg

Walking lunges.

Planks superset with cable crunches.

Just cardio to do tonight then all done for the weekend. Coach told me yesterday that I'll be continuing with deload for one more week


----------



## simonthepieman

Hi Claire, i'm back from bandcamp, any nudes in here or is it just boring workouts?


----------



## Queenie

simonthepieman said:


> Hi Claire, i'm back from bandcamp, any nudes in here or is it just boring workouts?


Ah welcome back  How are u?? All training in here! lol.


----------



## Queenie

Comparisons from last week (black top) to today (red top)



















Quite pleased with these, especially around hips/legs area.

And yes @Bad Alan and I have started on the sunbeds 

Coach is increasing cals at some point next week I believe. Will post more on that when I know.

But for now... its off to Leeds for Will's brother's birthday!


----------



## johnnya

RXQueenie said:


> Comparisons from last week (black top) to today (red top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite pleased with these, especially around hips/legs area.
> 
> And yes @Bad Alan and I have started on the sunbeds
> 
> Coach is increasing cals at some point next week I believe. Will post more on that when I know.
> 
> But for now... its off to Leeds for Will's brother's birthday!


Great to see the progress missus esp when youre getting photos on weekly ...goodluck


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> Ah welcome back  How are u?? All training in here! lol.


All right. Had a load of injury issues post cycle and i let myself slack off too much. But 3 weeks until my wedding so just trying to lose a little fat for the honeymoon


----------



## wibble

Looking good well done on the progress.


----------



## Queenie

johnnya said:


> Great to see the progress missus esp when youre getting photos on weekly ...goodluck


Thanks Johnny! It def keeps me motivated 



simonthepieman said:


> All right. Had a load of injury issues post cycle and i let myself slack off too much. But 3 weeks until my wedding so just trying to lose a little fat for the honeymoon


Omg how exciting! Where u going for it?



wibble said:


> Looking good well done on the progress.


Thanks Karen. Have u started with Adam yet?


----------



## Queenie

So after a MANIC weekend travelling all corners of the country with @Bad Alan... was back to it today for an upper session.

Incline bench.

4 sets @ 32.5kg

Prone DB rows.

4 sets @ 20kg DBs

Upright rows (20kg) superset with wide grip pulldowns (pin 8, 8, 7, 7)

tri set:

DB presses (12.5kg DBs)

Ez bar curls

Skull crushers.

Great session, felt v strong even on less sleep over the last few days! But... also felt v sick 

Just tomorrow to get through and then some lovely macros in store


----------



## Madoxx

Belly getting tighter each week!


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Johnny! It def keeps me motivated
> 
> Omg how exciting! Where u going for it?
> 
> Thanks Karen. Have u started with Adam yet?


Vietnam and Singapore. Noodles here I come


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Belly getting tighter each week!


Hey  Thanks for noticing. How's things with u at the moment?



simonthepieman said:


> Vietnam and Singapore. Noodles here I come


Oh beautiful. I've never been but no doubt it'll be amazing!


----------



## Madoxx

RXQueenie said:


> Hey  Thanks for noticing. How's things with u at the moment?


Poor, but lets not focus on me  How long you got till comp ?


----------



## wibble

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Johnny! It def keeps me motivated
> 
> Omg how exciting! Where u going for it?
> 
> Thanks Karen. Have u started with Adam yet?


Started on Sunday, just done first workout. Very excited about having a diet plan and new exercises. Thanks for asking


----------



## stephy

still following, just silently  x


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> Gits mate. Is it the same people stirring it up again?


They need a visit,from some pipe hittin' nigres with a pair of pliers and a blow torch imhoThey can then get evil on their a55es.


----------



## biglbs

Hi my darling,hope you are well xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi my darling,hope you are well xx


Hey how was your little holiday? Back to the van this bank hol?? x


----------



## Queenie

Lower today!

Hamstring curls.

pin 6, 7, 7

High rep squats.

50kg

60kg

60kg

50kg

Leg press

4 sets @ 70kg

Walking lunges

Planks superset with cable crunches.

Done!! Now 5 glorious days of carbs to look forward to.... Bring me the oats and rice 

Also @Bad Alan has arranged a little trip for us to Crayford Weights and Fitness to see @Sharpy76 this weekend. Should be great fun as never been there before and looks to be a great gym.


----------



## Kristina

Amazing progress so far, good going chick!


----------



## Queenie

kristina said:


> Amazing progress so far, good going chick!


Thanks Kristina. Good to have u in here. Lots of work to do but I'm really enjoying the challenge tbh


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Also @Bad Alan has arranged a little trip for us to Crayford Weights and Fitness to see @Sharpy76 this weekend. Should be great fun as never been there before and looks to be a great gym.


Looking forward to meeting you both!!!


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Done!! Now 5 glorious days of carbs to look forward to.... Bring me the oats and rice
> 
> Also @Bad Alan has arranged a little trip for us to Crayford Weights and Fitness to see @Sharpy76 this weekend. Should be great fun as never been there before and looks to be a great gym.


As said earlier.. Enjoy - you've earned them!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey how was your little holiday? Back to the van this bank hol?? x


Yes,if you guys wanna pop up ,you are welcome my friend


----------



## Queenie

Yesterday was...

carbs (strawberry and white choc whey & oats)...



carbs (tuna and wholemeal pasta)...



carbs (Roast dinner with actual potatoes)...



and more carbs  (protein dessert and granola with zero syrup)



And 4 more days of this to go  Cannot wait to get in the gym later!


----------



## wibble

looks very tasty (especially the roast!)


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Yes,if you guys wanna pop up ,you are welcome my friend


Ah we probably would have but we have already arranged to get our bums to Crayford! Sorry Tom. Next time x


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> looks very tasty (especially the roast!)


There's some turkey under there somewhere lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ah we probably would have but we have already arranged to get our bums to Crayford! Sorry Tom. Next time x


No worries we are there every bank holl and most weekends!


----------



## Queenie

Upper.

Incline presses.

30kg

35kg

35kg

35kg

Prone DB rows.

22.5kg DBs

22.5kg

22.5kg

20kg

Upright rows (20kg) superset with wide grip pulldowns (pin 8, 8, 8, 7)

tri set:

DB presses (12.5kg DBs)

Ez bar curls (bar + 5kg)

skull crushers (bar + 5kg)

Strong session  Pleased with weights moved. Cardio done for the day too so just chilling out to do now


----------



## TELBOR

Got a semi with those carbs :lol:

Great work Q :beer:

Killing it!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Got a semi with those carbs :lol:
> 
> Great work Q :beer:
> 
> Killing it!!


Thanks Rob. One more day of those carbs left and then it's all change oooh!


----------



## Queenie

Lower 

Hamstring curls.

pin 6 x 3

High rep squats.

50kg

62.5kg

60kg

60kg

Leg press.

80kg

80kg

70kg

70kg

Walking lunges.

planks superset with cable crunches.

Aaaabsolutely fvcked now... not slept right for a few days and work etc has been busy! Glad to get through it 

Crayford tomorrow with Will! Super excited about that.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> not slept right for a few days


Stop waking me up at 2am 

Ok don't I take that back 

Great workout hitting PBS on everything and squatting was worked hard again!


----------



## Queenie

Today @Bad Alan and i visited Crayford Weights & Fitness to see @Sharpy76.... and we brought @Chelsea along as a little surprise lol 

I had a play around session as it was added onto my week.

Deadlifts.

60kg

80kg

100kg

120kg - Ugly but an all time PB!

Upright rows superset with wide grip pulldowns.

Tri set:

DB presses (15kg DBs)

Ez bar curls (5kg per side)

Skull crushers (same as above)

Then took pics of the boys!















Aaaand then we went to Nandos


----------



## 25434

Congrats and very well done on the PB Claire.


----------



## RowRow

Well done on the PB that pic is like the big buggers three musketeers! Haha


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Congrats and very well done on the PB Claire.


Thanks flubs. Won't be working on deads for a while but I do miss them so grabbed the chance today lol x



RowRow said:


> Well done on the PB that pic is like the big buggers three musketeers! Haha


Thank u  Was a fun day. They are all pretty huge lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Congrats on the PB @RXQueenie, not gonna lie, I slightly sh1t myself when you did that. I thought W T F have I let myself in for when Claire is deading 120kg! From then on, I knew it was gonna be a long day lol!

Seriously impressive, put me to shame:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Just popping into say thanks for my choc treat (still can't remember what's it's called, old age that is lol), was absolutely gorgeous!

Tbh, I enjoyed it more than the Ben and Jerrys peanut butter cup which is saying something!

As a result, you're welcome to my gym anytime you want........

providing you come bearing sweet gifts


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Just popping into say thanks for my choc treat (still can't remember what's it's called, old age that is lol), was absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Tbh, I enjoyed it more than the Ben and Jerrys peanut butter cup which is saying something!
> 
> As a result, you're welcome to my gym anytime you want........
> 
> providing you come bearing sweet gifts


Haha! You're on! Id be very happy to do that  So glad u enjoyed it. It's one of my favourite things apart from cheesecake 

Any doms today??


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Haha! You're on! Id be very happy to do that  So glad u enjoyed it. It's one of my favourite things apart from cheesecake
> 
> Any doms today??


Mmmm cheesecake, do you make those too lol?!

And YES!!! Good job it was legs, gym was absolutely jam packed too, hate bank holiday training.

Had to improvise with a couple of exercises but I got it done and struggled to walk back up to the changing rooms!

Now I'm chilling on the sofa watching Despicable Me 2 with my 5yo


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats on the PB @RXQueenie, not gonna lie, I slightly sh1t myself when you did that. I thought W T F have I let myself in for when Claire is deading 120kg! From then on, I knew it was gonna be a long day lol!
> 
> Seriously impressive, put me to shame:thumb:


x2 on the pb queenie was fcking good effort, not even seen a chick do that in the gym so that goes to show how good that it!!

Pretty sure Sharpy told me he couldn't deadlift it so that's another win :lol:


----------



## biglbs

More Pb's haha superb!c


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Mmmm cheesecake, do you make those too lol?!
> 
> And YES!!! Good job it was legs, gym was absolutely jam packed too, hate bank holiday training.
> 
> Had to improvise with a couple of exercises but I got it done and struggled to walk back up to the changing rooms!
> 
> Now I'm chilling on the sofa watching Despicable Me 2 with my 5yo


I make a mean lime cheesecake with a ginger base... but Will is the one to make cheesecake.... He makes an oreo one!! 



Chelsea said:


> x2 on the pb queenie was fcking good effort, not even seen a chick do that in the gym so that goes to show how good that it!!
> 
> Pretty sure Sharpy told me he couldn't deadlift it so that's another win :lol:


Thanks Phil. Pretty nervous pulling that in front of u guys lol. Glad I gave it a go rather than pussying out though 



biglbs said:


> More Pb's haha superb!c


Thanks as always Tom! More today too


----------



## Queenie

Lower power session today.

Yesterday was back to low carbs so I feel I'm still adjusting to (and missing) them!

Leg extensions to warm up the old knees.

Squats.

40kg

60kg

80kg

90kg x 1 - All time PB!

Romanian Deadlifts.

60kg

80kg

100kg x 6 - Another all time PB!!

weighted reverse lunges (20kg)

Huge session hitting those PBs! Can't believe it myself and was mortified that Wills camera phone gave up and therefore couldn't film/get pics of them. Stupid phone!

Absolutely wiped out after cardio and cannot move. Sofa time whilst Will serves me cups of tea and food now


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Lower power session today.
> 
> Yesterday was back to low carbs so I feel I'm still adjusting to (and missing) them!
> 
> Leg extensions to warm up the old knees.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 40kg
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 90kg x 1 - All time PB!
> 
> Romanian Deadlifts.
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 100kg x 6 - Another all time PB!!
> 
> weighted reverse lunges (20kg)
> 
> Huge session hitting those PBs! Can't believe it myself and was mortified that Wills camera phone gave up and therefore couldn't film/get pics of them. Stupid phone!
> 
> Absolutely wiped out after cardio and cannot move. Sofa time whilst Will serves me cups of tea and food now


120kg deads, 90kg squats AND Oreo cheesecakes.......

I'm so done.

:lol:

Seriously though, smashing PB's on the regular. Great work again Claire!

Do us a favour, have a little word in Wills ear about that Oreo cheesecake for our next meet, cheers


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> 120kg deads, 90kg squats AND Oreo cheesecakes.......
> 
> I'm so done.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, smashing PB's on the regular. Great work again Claire!
> 
> Do us a favour, have a little word in Wills ear about that Oreo cheesecake for our next meet, cheers


He'd have no issue making it... but I reckon I'd have to use my most persuasive powers to get him to allow it into your diet though lol.

Thanks for the support and kind words. Means a lot on days like this when I feel like I'm dying!


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> He'd have no issue making it... but I reckon I'd have to use my most persuasive powers to get him to allow it into your diet though lol.
> 
> Thanks for the support and kind words. Means a lot on days like this when I feel like I'm dying!


My cut will be done by the next meet i reckon soooooo....

Over to you:lol:

We all have them days I'm afraid, just have to grind through, rest up and tomorrows another day, you'll be fine


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> My cut will be done by the next meet i reckon soooooo....
> 
> Over to you:lol:
> 
> We all have them days I'm afraid, just have to grind through, rest up and tomorrows another day, you'll be fine


Ah yes. Will did say we'd try and arrange a meet to coincide with your cut finishing, for pic opportunities!


----------



## Bad Alan

Romanian deadlifts 100kg x 7 and the 80kg squats were x 5 reps 

Two great PBS when dieting.....

CRASH TIME!


----------



## Vickky

RXQueenie said:


> Lower power session today.
> 
> Yesterday was back to low carbs so I feel I'm still adjusting to (and missing) them!
> 
> Leg extensions to warm up the old knees.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 40kg
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 90kg x 1 - All time PB!
> 
> Romanian Deadlifts.
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 100kg x 6 - Another all time PB!!
> 
> weighted reverse lunges (20kg)
> 
> Huge session hitting those PBs! Can't believe it myself and was mortified that Wills camera phone gave up and therefore couldn't film/get pics of them. Stupid phone!
> 
> Absolutely wiped out after cardio and cannot move. Sofa time whilst Will serves me cups of tea and food now


Hey didn't know this thread existed ! I'm following now ! Progress looks great gal ! Well done on the PBS !

I did German volume training in my leg workout today and haven't moved from DVD sofa since I got home !!!


----------



## Queenie

Vickky said:


> Hey didn't know this thread existed ! I'm following now ! Progress looks great gal ! Well done on the PBS !
> 
> I did German volume training in my leg workout today and haven't moved from DVD sofa since I got home !!!


Thanks Vicky  GVT is disgustingly good lol.


----------



## Vickky

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Vicky  GVT is disgustingly good lol.


I know I'm pretty crippled !!!


----------



## 25434

'Nother well done on the PBS Claire....whoop......you've worked hard enough to get there.......


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Phil. Pretty nervous pulling that in front of u guys lol. Glad I gave it a go rather than pussying out though


What on earth are you nervous for? I was seriously impressed, in fact both me and Sharpy were....more so for him because I think that's his 1 rep max on bench


----------



## wibble

well done on all these PB's, you are smashing it.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> 'Nother well done on the PBS Claire....whoop......you've worked hard enough to get there.......


Thanks flubs! when u getting a journal back up? I wanna see how u are doing? x



Chelsea said:


> What on earth are you nervous for? I was seriously impressed, in fact both me and Sharpy were....more so for him because I think that's his 1 rep max on bench


Just nervous in general I guess. I'm used to training with Will but not with an audience lol. I'll get over it 



wibble said:


> well done on all these PB's, you are smashing it.


Thanks Karen! How u getting on with new program?


----------



## Queenie

Upper power.

Supinated grip pulldowns.

pin 8, 9, 10

DB presses.

15kg DBs

17.5kg DBs

20kg DBs

15kg DBs

Bent over barbell rows.

50kg

60kg

60kg

60kg

Another lay down after cardio!

Don't

want

to

move!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

So pleased with how hard you've trained after a really tough couple of days on diet. Know you really didn't feel like training today and you didn't just train but shifted new weights too.

Bb rows;


----------



## wibble

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Karen! How u getting on with new program?[/quote
> 
> Thanks for asking, I won't clog up your journal but its going well so far, still early days week 2 so I am sure at some point its going to get tougher.


----------



## Queenie

wibble said:


> Thanks for asking, I won't clog up your journal but its going well so far, still early days week 2 so I am sure at some point its going to get tougher.


Haha!! Damn right it will. Although every session should be tough... So make sure you're pushing yourself PAST your limits in every set.


----------



## 25434

That is a really great avi Claire. You two are great together if you don't mind me saying.

But......but......all this laying down after cardio? Herrrrumph......:laugh: x


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> That is a really great avi Claire. You two are great together if you don't mind me saying.
> 
> But......but......all this laying down after cardio? Herrrrumph......:laugh: x


Thank u  It's my fav pic of us and couldn't imagine being without him now.

*cue soppy sick in mouth* !!

And energy levels are super low at the moment  I really can't do much else apart from lay down.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u  It's my fav pic of us and couldn't imagine being without him now.
> 
> *cue soppy sick in mouth* !!
> 
> And energy levels are super low at the moment  I really can't do much else apart from lay down.


are you taking any stims at moment just to help you through the day with energy? i was reading my old journal yesterday and started bringing back how tired i was all the time, but i can guarantee you this, that when you step on stage and have everyone cheering for you, you'll realise it was all worth it.

Its a shame your show is so far away or else i'd of been there. I'll get Will to face time me when he's there!

Keep plugging away which i know you will and you i know Will won't let you rest on your laurels. Just remember when he's nagging you to do stuff he's doing it for him so no biting his head off haha!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> are you taking any stims at moment just to help you through the day with energy? i was reading my old journal yesterday and started bringing back how tired i was all the time, but i can guarantee you this, that when you step on stage and have everyone cheering for you, you'll realise it was all worth it.
> 
> Its a shame your show is so far away or else i'd of been there. I'll get Will to face time me when he's there!
> 
> Keep plugging away which i know you will and you i know Will won't let you rest on your laurels. Just remember when he's nagging you to do stuff he's doing it for him so no biting his head off haha!


We've just started talking about stims. Possibly looking at T5's or something. I know it sounds odd but I don't think I can justify the tiredness! I'm not super lean and suffering in that way like u guys do. I'm 'just' tired. It's hard to explain.

I always think I'm being really moody to Will but he says I'm not. He understands completely anyway as u know.... and obviously it's prep time for him soon too so we'll see how that goes lol.


----------



## 25434

Claire...which comp are you doing? Is it poss for u to let me know? If finances are ok, I'll be coming to support you.


----------



## johnnya

RXQueenie said:


> We've just started talking about stims. Possibly looking at T5's or something. I know it sounds odd but I don't think I can justify the tiredness! I'm not super lean and suffering in that way like u guys do. I'm 'just' tired. It's hard to explain.
> 
> I always think I'm being really moody to Will but he says I'm not. He understands completely anyway as u know.... and obviously it's prep time for him soon too so we'll see how that goes lol.


Fook its gonna be fun in your house soon  two bbs living together prepping

yous should start a vlog it would be better than eastenders...lol


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Claire...which comp are you doing? Is it poss for u to let me know? If finances are ok, I'll be coming to support you.


It's a bit of a covert operation at the moment. If I get to see u in person beforehand I'll give u all the details x



johnnya said:


> Fook its gonna be fun in your house soon  two bbs living together prepping
> 
> yous should start a vlog it would be better than eastenders...lol


It's gonna be great fun lol. Wills really laid back... its me that'll be the problem  Vlogs idea noted though!


----------



## George-Bean

Its looking excellent in here! Good pics.


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> Its looking excellent in here! Good pics.


Thanks George! I've been a bit slack with pics this week but I think I'm on track  How are u?


----------



## Queenie

Legs yesterday.

Leg press.

Lunges.

Hammy curls.

Bulgarian split squats superset with 1 1/4 squats.

Upper today!

Lateral raise triple drop set.

Incline presses

30kg

35kg

35kg

Dumbbell rows

25kg DBs

30kg

30kg

Tri set:

DB presses (17.5kg DBs, 17.5kg, 15kg)

Ez bar curls (bar + 5kg)

Skull crushers (bar + 5kg)


----------



## Vickky

RXQueenie said:


> Legs yesterday.
> 
> Leg press.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> Hammy curls.
> 
> Bulgarian split squats superset with 1 1/4 squats.
> 
> Upper today!
> 
> Lateral raise triple drop set.
> 
> Incline presses
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 35kg
> 
> 35kg
> 
> Dumbbell rows
> 
> 25kg DBs
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 30kg
> 
> Tri set:
> 
> DB presses (17.5kg DBs, 17.5kg, 15kg)
> 
> Ez bar curls (bar + 5kg)
> 
> Skull crushers (bar + 5kg)


I've never done a upper and lower split ! Is there a reason you do it this way or just preference ?


----------



## George-Bean

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks George! I've been a bit slack with pics this week but I think I'm on track  How are u?


I'm really good thanks, everythings going good, main thing is I am happy


----------



## Queenie

Vickky said:


> I've never done a upper and lower split ! Is there a reason you do it this way or just preference ?


I've just started upper/lower since the start of this year and I actually love it now. Everything gets hit twice a week and u get to keep strength focus in there too.


----------



## Queenie

Ooooooh.

New plans just in from the coach!

Will post more details tomorrow but I am loving the look of it... Hamstring/glute emphasis on leg days now  Yes!!!!! Just tweaks to diet to come...


----------



## Queenie

New Legs routine... Hamstring & glute focus!

Front squats (20kg, 40kg, 45kg, 45kg) superset with nordic curls.

Hamstring curls (pin 6) superset with DB RDLs (17.5kg DBs, 20kg, 20kg)

Weighted glute bridges (15kg)

Single leg shoulder hip extensions.

Walking lunges.

First session so finding weights hence the big jump on front squats. All felt v good


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & arms.

Barbell push press

4 sets @ 30kg

DB presses (12.5kg DBs, 15kg, 12.5kg) superset with lateral raises (7.5kg)

high rep rear delt swings

2 sets @ 7.5kg DBs

DB tricep extension

3 sets @ 7.5kg DBs

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

loved every bit of that session. DB tricep extensions felt great (first time I've done them!). thank u @ah24


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders & arms.
> 
> Barbell push press
> 
> 4 sets @ 30kg
> 
> DB presses (12.5kg DBs, 15kg, 12.5kg) superset with lateral raises (7.5kg)
> 
> high rep rear delt swings
> 
> 2 sets @ 7.5kg DBs
> 
> DB tricep extension
> 
> 3 sets @ 7.5kg DBs
> 
> tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.
> 
> loved every bit of that session. DB tricep extensions felt great (first time I've done them!). thank u @ah24


You get a pretty intense stretch in the triceps with those, right?!

If you feel any stress around elbows toward lock-out, put the bench on a slight decline.. Doing this seems to put more emphasis on tri's and less on joints


----------



## Queenie

Back & abs!

Single arm barbell rows.

30kg

35kg

35kg

Cable rows (with the long handle -just outside of shoulder width)

pin 2, 3, 3

Dead stop barbell rows.

40kg

50kg

50kg

underhand grip pulldowns

pin 7, 8, 8

Inverted rows (elevated feet)

back hyperextensions

ab work

Rest day tomorrow and really looking forward to that as getting my hair done


----------



## Queenie

legs again!

Front squats (40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 50kg) superset with GHRs.

laying hamstring curls.

pin 6 x 3

DB RDLs

22.5kg, 25kg, 25kg

Barbell glute bridges

single leg shoulder hip ext.

walking lunges!!

omg so sweaty! Well pleased with those fronties... not so pleased with some weirdo taking pics of me while I was working out... without my knowledge (one of the other gym members saw him doing it, confronted him and the guys reaction was "well what do u expect??") - not happy.

Looking forward to my shopping spree tomorrow at bodypower though  one more sleep!!!!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> legs again!
> 
> Front squats (40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 50kg) superset with GHRs.
> 
> laying hamstring curls.
> 
> pin 6 x 3
> 
> DB RDLs
> 
> 22.5kg, 25kg, 25kg
> 
> Barbell glute bridges
> 
> single leg shoulder hip ext.
> 
> walking lunges!!
> 
> omg so sweaty! Well pleased with those fronties... not so pleased with some weirdo taking pics of me while I was working out... without my knowledge (one of the other gym members saw him doing it, confronted him and the guys reaction was "well what do u expect??") - not happy.
> 
> Looking forward to my shopping spree tomorrow at bodypower though  one more sleep!!!!


And seeing me of course!

I need some new gym stuff so gonna stock up Tomoz. What time you getting there?


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> And seeing me of course!
> 
> I need some new gym stuff so gonna stock up Tomoz. What time you getting there?


You're getting a massive cuddle so prepare yourself 

I think we'll be there around 11 ish. Your stand is right next to MaxiRaw lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

BodyPower for the day today, then grabbed a session at Ironworks gym. Great place to train if you're ever in Birmingham!










Claire in her new gym gear 










Ab attack!










Utilising rest periods well 

Saw @liam0810 too for the first time in too long. Looking really well, impressed tbf at how he's looking and doesn't need to worry about not making improvements. Going to bring a great package for classics this year im sure, heads screwed well back on.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> BodyPower for the day today, then grabbed a session at Ironworks gym. Great place to train if you're ever in Birmingham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire in her new gym gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ab attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilising rest periods well
> 
> Saw @liam0810 too for the first time in too long. Looking really well, impressed tbf at how he's looking and doesn't need to worry about not making improvements. Going to bring a great package for classics this year im sure, heads screwed well back on.


Both looking really well/happy guys!!

Thought I see a dazzler for second, then realised it was the mirror and the wrong hand/finger:whistling:

*runs and hides*

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Both looking really well/happy guys!!
> 
> Thought I see a dazzler for second, then realised it was the mirror and the wrong hand/finger:whistling:
> 
> *runs and hides*
> 
> :lol:


I like u more and more when u say that lol... Will, however, unimpressed!!! 

We're sorting out seeing u in the next few weeks by the way. I'll get Will to talk to u. would u come to Forest Gym?


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> I like u more and more when u say that lol... Will, however, unimpressed!!!
> 
> We're sorting out seeing u in the next few weeks by the way. I'll get Will to talk to u. would u come to Forest Gym?


Angry northern rant? Oh dear lol.

Yeah, I'll come to you, no probs. Probably best on a Sunday again though?

I'll be fat then


----------



## Queenie

Phew.... BodyPower weekend - Done! And what a fantastic one.

Met with Phil (Chelsea, not Heath) for a walk around and an ostrich burger  Finally bumped into @liam0810 after visiting his stand way too many times  Totes lovely guy and really looking forward to him coming 'daaaan saaaaf' to see us very soon  Checked out the MaxiRaw stand where Will worked on the Friday - Mucho impressive and got the vest above from them (love that!) - In fact I love every piece of clothing I picked up  Then went to IronWorks Gym which was such an awesome place. I REALLY want to get back there asap. Mike O'Hearn was just walking in as we were leaving as well! Massive thank u to @Bad Alan for making the whole day amazing for me xxx

Session at IronWorks was:

Push presses.

4 x 30kg

DB presses (17.5kg) superset with lateral raises.

High rep rear delt swings.

DB tricep extensions.

Cable tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

Pics from this week to follow!


----------



## Queenie

Comparison from 2 weeks ago (red top) to now (black top)



And a side shot. No comparison as we changed the bedroom around so having to stand in a different place!



Actually really pleased with these. legs looking very different from the front and waist/abs coming through at the side


----------



## Queenie

Back & abs.

Single arm barbell rows.

35kg

37.5kg

37.5kg

Cable rows.

3 x pin 3

Dead stop barbell rows.

50kg

60kg

60kg

underhand grip pulldowns.

Pin 8, 9, 9

feet elevated inverted rows.

x 3

ab work.

pic from today:



Just chatting with adam about this weeks plans! cardio being switched up... no diet changes... Oh and I'm giving shredabull by anabolic designs a go!


----------



## George-Bean

Looking great all round. Pictures say a thousand words.


----------



## Queenie

@George-Bean thanks for your support as always! I really appreciate it  Hope things are going good for u!


----------



## biglbs

Lookin bloody superb my dear,well done,very well done xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Lookin bloody superb my dear,well done,very well done xx


Thank u!! Feeling v positive at the moment  xx


----------



## eezy1

i wanna try single arm bb rows. can you walk me through these please? 

shaping up a treat btw


----------



## Queenie

eezy1 said:


> i wanna try single arm bb rows. can you walk me through these please?
> 
> shaping up a treat btw


Excuse this guy... he's a little annoying but this is the angle that I do them


----------



## eezy1

RXQueenie said:


> Excuse this guy... he's a little annoying but this is the angle that I do them


you would load the bar with smaller plates to get a better ROM then?


----------



## Queenie

eezy1 said:


> you would load the bar with smaller plates to get a better ROM then?


Yeah. I've a video of Will doing them and he loaded up with a pile of 10kg plates


----------



## eezy1

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah. I've a video of Will doing them and he loaded up with a pile of 10kg plates


im gonna give these a go tomorrow  thanks


----------



## Queenie

eezy1 said:


> im gonna give these a go tomorrow  thanks


No problem. Enjoy!


----------



## Skye666

Bad Alan said:


> BodyPower for the day today, then grabbed a session at Ironworks gym. Great place to train if you're ever in Birmingham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire in her new gym gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ab attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilising rest periods well
> 
> Saw @liam0810 too for the first time in too long. Looking really well, impressed tbf at how he's looking and doesn't need to worry about not making improvements. Going to bring a great package for classics this year im sure, heads screwed well back on.


Looking great queenie good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> Looking great queenie good work :thumbup1:


Thanks Skye! Hope you're good


----------



## PHMG

You like the shredabull. I'm running it too.


----------



## Queenie

PHMG said:


> You like the shredabull. I'm running it too.


It's only just gone in properly this week so I guess we'll see at next weigh in  Good luck with your new prep fyi! It's Leamington you're doing yeah? Went to that show last year. Was such a late night!


----------



## Loveleelady

Skye666 said:


> Looking great queenie good work :thumbup1:


looking class! hair looks lovely


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> looking class! hair looks lovely


Thanks! Got my blonde back


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks! Got my blonde back


that's defo best colour on u!!! don't be changing lol blondes rule the world


----------



## Skye666

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks Skye! Hope you're good


All good thanks and ur looking bloody fab!! ....iv just adopted a 15 month old little girl so as u know it never stops ...but I'm working on a plan now to fit child in with eating and training lol.


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> All good thanks and ur looking bloody fab!! ....iv just adopted a 15 month old little girl so as u know it never stops ...but I'm working on a plan now to fit child in with eating and training lol.


Omg what an amazing thing to do! If you put your mind to it, you can do anything so I 100% know you'll make it work  What's her name?


----------



## TELBOR

Skye666 said:


> All good thanks and ur looking bloody fab!! ....iv just adopted a 15 month old little girl so as u know it never stops ...but I'm working on a plan now to fit child in with eating and training lol.


That's an amazing thing to do, huge amount of respect :beer:


----------



## Queenie




----------



## RACK

I didn't feel anything really from shreadabull but then again I've been used to chemical cardio lol

Gave my pot to gemma (when we were still talkin) and she got on with them well, nice increase in heat doing cardio and felt less hungry


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 151122


Very apt


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> All good thanks and ur looking bloody fab!! ....iv just adopted a 15 month old little girl so as u know it never stops ...but I'm working on a plan now to fit child in with eating and training lol.


Good for you! Best time to get in, 15 months (about).


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Front squats (50kg, 55kg, 55kg, 50kg) superset with GHR

Laying hamstring curls.

pin 6, 7, 6

DB RDLs

22.5kg DBs

25kg

27.5kg

weighted glute bridges (20kg)

walking lunges

Great session and was fun to put Will through it but i'm completely wiped out now. Not been feeling good all day so hoping I'm not coming down with some sort of illness 

Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## Skye666

RXQueenie said:


> Omg what an amazing thing to do! If you put your mind to it, you can do anything so I 100% know you'll make it work  What's her name?


Thanks ...it's a long story but she's been in care since birth so been going through the process since last august courts involved and alsorts but sorted now she's adorable ..Sofia  she loves chicken we both munched on it round asdas today this is a bonus :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

If it's tummy issues the shredabull could be causing it as some people don't get on with the raspberry ketones in it


----------



## DiggyV

RACK said:


> If it's tummy issues the shredabull could be causing it as some people don't get on with the raspberry ketones in it


Debunking Raspberry Ketones: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/218183-raspberry-ketones-what-crock.html

Cant believe people are still including this stuff in weight loss compounds, when it does zero. ha ha ha ha


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> If it's tummy issues the shredabull could be causing it as some people don't get on with the raspberry ketones in it


Not tummy, just generally run down I think. Blocked nose, cotton wool head, tired and just a bit 'down' - Stupid body acting up when it knows I have to be hitting it hard!! Grrr.



DiggyV said:


> Debunking Raspberry Ketones: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/218183-raspberry-ketones-what-crock.html
> 
> Cant believe people are still including this stuff in weight loss compounds, when it does zero. ha ha ha ha


Ingredients:



I remember your rasp ketones write-up. Showed it to a mate of mine who reckoned she was losing 3-4lb per week by doing NOTHING but swallowing these tabs....


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> View attachment 151178
> 
> 
> I remember your rasp ketones write-up. Showed it to a mate of mine who reckoned she was losing 3-4lb per week by doing NOTHING but swallowing these tabs....


There are some goodies in that list - the Synephrine is an Alpha Agonist so will trigger fat burning, however you get the most from synephrine when you take it with Grapefruit juice as it contains naringin and hesperidin which more than double its effect. 

As far as RK's go, any weight loss was placebo, probably because she was actually watching what she was eating - possibly subconsciously - and if eating healthier then was probably eating less processed crap - less salt and therefore dropping water. You can bet your bottom dollar that if Dr Oz is involved (as he was with RKs) then it is pseudo science of the worst kind, backed up my minor celebs looking to get any publicity. God I would love to get him in a debate :lol:


----------



## Queenie

DiggyV said:


> There are some goodies in that list - the Synephrine is an Alpha Agonist so will trigger fat burning, however you get the most from synephrine when you take it with Grapefruit juice as it contains naringin and hesperidin which more than double its effect.
> 
> As far as RK's go, any weight loss was placebo, probably because she was actually watching what she was eating - possibly subconsciously - and if eating healthier then was probably eating less processed crap - less salt and therefore dropping water. You can bet your bottom dollar that if Dr Oz is involved (as he was with RKs) then it is pseudo science of the worst kind, backed up my minor celebs looking to get any publicity. God I would love to get him in a debate :lol:


Noted about grapefruit juice but jeez that stuff makes me GAG (and not in a good way).

I pretty much said exactly that to her, that she was unaware but most likely making better food choices.... but of course, I'm a liar, what do I know... and it's down to the ketones!!


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> Noted about grapefruit juice but jeez that stuff makes me GAG (and not in a good way).
> 
> I pretty much said exactly that to her, that she was unaware but most likely making better food choices.... but of course, I'm a liar, what do I know... and it's down to the ketones!!


Am currently writing another one on Garcinia Cambogia, which is his latest one. Guess what - its all bollox as well. :lol:


----------



## Queenie

DiggyV said:


> Am currently writing another one on Garcinia Cambogia, which is his latest one. Guess what - its all bollox as well. :lol:


When is he gonna give up ffs???


----------



## MisterMuscle

Skye666 said:


> All good thanks and ur looking bloody fab!! ....iv just adopted a 15 month old little girl so as u know it never stops ...but I'm working on a plan now to fit child in with eating and training lol.


Congrats! It's the toughest job in the world, but the most rewarding. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & arms.

Push presses.

30kg

35kg

35kg

30kg

DB presses (17.5kg DBs, 20kg, 17.5kg) superset with lateral raises (10kg DBs, 10kg, 7.5kg)

high rep rear delt swings

10kg DBs

DB tricep extensions

3 x 10kg DBs

Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

super session! hit a few pbs on my supersets incl. one sneaky one from Will on my tri pushdowns.... he added an extra plate on the pin and I didn't notice! git!!

Although I'm tired I'm actually having a great week... a few exciting things on the cards that I can't say about yet but send me all your positive thoughts please!


----------



## RowRow

Positive thoughts in the Post!

Good work on the PB's!


----------



## Queenie

Back day...

Single arm barbell rows.

35kg

40kg - PB

35kg

Wide grip low pulley rows.

3 x pin 3

Dead stop barbell rows.

60kg

65kg - PB

60kg

Underhand grip pulldowns

3 x pin 9

back extensions

ab work





Another fab session with a PB or two  Will got his 300kg deadlift today as well so a good day all round! Rest day tomorrow.... with a few sprints


----------



## Dagman72

Will 300kg dead is nothing compared to your pb.

Looking good, dont post to much but always keep an eye on your journal for progress.

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> Will 300kg dead is nothing compared to your pb.
> 
> Looking good, dont post to much but always keep an eye on your journal for progress.
> 
> Keep up the hard work.


Haha!!

Thanks so much for stopping in and following  As always, I appreciate the support!

Always get into the mindset of bettering myself every session... and I take whatever PB i can get lol


----------



## Queenie

New, life saving breakfast this morning!

Protein pancakes 

I asked Will to make them with rhubarb and custard whey and they were flipping (literally) stunning.... topped with TPW zero syrup of course.

Beautiful!


----------



## bigchickenlover

RXQueenie said:


> New, life saving breakfast this morning!
> 
> Protein pancakes
> 
> I asked Will to make them with rhubarb and custard whey and they were flipping (literally) stunning.... topped with TPW zero syrup of course.
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 151312


Mmmmm pancakes!! Im starving now!!


----------



## RowRow

They do look damn tasty!


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> They do look damn tasty!


They are so nice.... that I'm having caramel ones for last meal lol!!


----------



## Vickky

RXQueenie said:


> They are so nice.... that I'm having caramel ones for last meal lol!!


they look so tasty !


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> They are so nice.... that I'm having caramel ones for last meal lol!!


I need these in my life!

Looks/sounds bloody lovely!


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> I need these in my life!
> 
> Looks/sounds bloody lovely!


You can have them  Only egg whites and whey protein!


----------



## Madoxx

Post up the recipe pls


----------



## Queenie

Legs yesterday.

front squats.

4 sets @ 50kg superset with DB hamstring curls.

standing hamstring curls.

DB RDLs

20kg DBs

22.5kg DBs

25kg DBs

Weighted glute bridges

25kg

reverse lunges.

Workout done at Wills mum's house so made the best of what we had... was actually a good one!!


----------



## Queenie

Back day today at Train FX.

Single arm barbell rows.

35kg

40kg

40kg

Seated cable rows.

dead stop barbell rows.

3 sets @ 60kg

Underhand grip pulldowns.

back extensions.

ab work.

Good weigh in this week has allowed me some extra carbs today  Pics done this morning but in different light so won't do comparisons. Energy running v low today and had to nap earlier. Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Vickky

RXQueenie said:


> Back day today at Train FX.
> 
> Single arm barbell rows.
> 
> 35kg
> 
> 40kg
> 
> 40kg
> 
> Seated cable rows.
> 
> dead stop barbell rows.
> 
> 3 sets @ 60kg
> 
> Underhand grip pulldowns.
> 
> back extensions.
> 
> ab work.
> 
> Good weigh in this week has allowed me some extra carbs today  Pics done this morning but in different light so won't do comparisons. Energy running v low today and had to nap earlier. Roll on tomorrow


Sunday naps are brilliant ! It's my rest day and a nap is coming up ????


----------



## SamG

RXQueenie said:


> New, life saving breakfast this morning!
> 
> Protein pancakes
> 
> I asked Will to make them with rhubarb and custard whey and they were flipping (literally) stunning.... topped with TPW zero syrup of course.
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 151312


Wow they actually look like proper pancakes as opposed to the thick bloody cakey Omelette things I make that I struggle to eat after a few bites.....

So recipe please if you'd be so kind?


----------



## Madoxx

I just bought eggs and some waldens syrup, I shall make these tonight if you post the recipe


----------



## Queenie

SamG said:


> Wow they actually look like proper pancakes as opposed to the thick bloody cakey Omelette things I make that I struggle to eat after a few bites.....
> 
> So recipe please if you'd be so kind?





Madoxx said:


> I just bought eggs and some waldens syrup, I shall make these tonight if you post the recipe


As above... Egg whites. add a scoop of protein. whisk. Cook on hob... done lol.

I never got on with any of the waldens farm products. they have a v chemically aftertaste  switch to tpw if u can. ive tried the syrup, choc fudge, strawb and butterscotch and they're all really good.


----------



## Queenie

Vickky said:


> Sunday naps are brilliant ! It's my rest day and a nap is coming up ????


I literally never do it! Just really taking it out of me lately. Hope you're well.


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & arms

Push presses.

4 x 35kg

Db presses (20kg, 17.5kg, 12.5kg) superset with lateral raises (10kg, 8kg, 8kg)

Rear delt swings - 8kg

DB tricep extensions - 8kg

Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

cardio upped this week too and after a long journey back from leeds with @Bad Alan I am knackered!


----------



## Queenie

Leeegs!

Front squats

50kg

55kg

60kg - PB!!

60kg

superset with ghr.

Laying hamstring curls.

high rep DB RDLs.

25kg DBs

30kg

30kg

Weighted glute bridges.

Single leg hip ext.

Walking lunges.

Loved those front squats! Felt great  Dying now as usual though... Rest day tomorrow....


----------



## Bad Alan

Good heavy front squats - pushed really well AGAIN. No stopping the PBS


----------



## RowRow

How do you go your weighted glute bridges? I used to use a bar across my hips but now my backside won't fit and it hurt to buggery too!

Nice work on the PB! I swear you two are the ultimate gym power couple


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Good heavy front squats - pushed really well AGAIN. No stopping the PBS


Couldn't do it without u!! x



RowRow said:


> How do you go your weighted glute bridges? I used to use a bar across my hips but now my backside won't fit and it hurt to buggery too!
> 
> Nice work on the PB! I swear you two are the ultimate gym power couple


Yup I do bar across hips. I've seen people do them with elevated feet... I assume it makes them harder but might work for u if u want to include them in your routine. Single leg hip extensions are great for glute activation though.... Will does them 

And lol!! We do try


----------



## RowRow

Single leg ones sound good!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Single leg ones sound good!


I do these off the floor mate for glute activation - works wonders  look completely gay doing them, especially in our gym but I don't give a **** lol.


----------



## Vickky

My hamstrings are destroyed !!! Love leg day ! Awesome front squat weight !


----------



## Queenie

Vickky said:


> My hamstrings are destroyed !!! Love leg day ! Awesome front squat weight !


Sign of a fab session 

Hammies are one of my favs to train  And thanks.... I was v pleased with them!!


----------



## George-Bean

I too like leg day. I'm squatting twice a week on a three month program, can see development already. Good stuff happening in here.


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> I too like leg day. I'm squatting twice a week on a three month program, can see development already. Good stuff happening in here.


Nothing wrong with that at all! Mine get hit twice a week some weeks. Must pop into your journal and see what u do on the rest of your days!


----------



## George-Bean

I hide from food on my rest days, just kidding. Train with a girl now, shes the best gym buddy Ive ever had. Works out like a demon, 100% every time.


----------



## Queenie

Back day.

single arm barbell rows.

35kg

42.5kg - PB

40kg

wide grip cable rows.

Dead stop barbell rows.

60kg

67.5kg x 8 - PB

67.5kg

underhand pulldowns

pin 9, 10, 10

back extensions

ab work

Great workout with @Bad Alan jumping in with me!  feeling the tiredness from extra cardio though... just about ready to crash!


----------



## Queenie

Arm & shoulders

DB press

17.5kg DBs

20kg

20kg

superset with lateral raises @ 10kg DBs

Rear delt swings @ 10kg DBs

Push presses (usually first exercise but rack was busy so put them here)

25kg

30kg

30kg

DB tricep extensions

12.5kg DBs - PB

10kg

10kg

Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

Really pushed this session after a super emotional day... I landed a job with REFLEX after interviewing twice this week!! So I've handed in my notice for a company I've been with for three years and change and uncertainty for the future is not something I'm familiar with. @Bad Alan has been a HUGE support with following this avenue and I will always be eternally grateful for the encouragement and reassurance he's given me at this time along with seeing me through this prep. He's a keeper! xxx

Phew! Now to get ready for weigh in tomorrow


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> Arm & shoulders
> 
> DB press
> 
> 17.5kg DBs
> 
> 20kg
> 
> 20kg
> 
> superset with lateral raises @ 10kg DBs
> 
> Rear delt swings @ 10kg DBs
> 
> Push presses (usually first exercise but rack was busy so put them here)
> 
> 25kg
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 30kg
> 
> DB tricep extensions
> 
> 12.5kg DBs - PB
> 
> 10kg
> 
> 10kg
> 
> Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.
> 
> Really pushed this session after a super emotional day... I landed a job with REFLEX after interviewing twice this week!! So I've handed in my notice for a company I've been with for three years and change and uncertainty for the future is not something I'm familiar with. @Bad Alan has been a HUGE support with following this avenue and I will always be eternally grateful for the encouragement and reassurance he's given me at this time along with seeing me through this prep. He's a keeper! xxx
> 
> Phew! Now to get ready for weigh in tomorrow


Congrats on the new job Claire, that's fantastic news! Everything's finally coming together for you  xx


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> Congrats on the new job Claire, that's fantastic news! Everything's finally coming together for you  xx


Hey stranger! Yes it really is... at last! It's been a tough old week though honestly. How are u?? x


----------



## Leigh

RXQueenie said:


> Hey stranger! Yes it really is... at last! It's been a tough old week though honestly. How are u?? x


It'll all smooth out though, especially as you've got great support now.

I'm OK, generally, quietly sorting my life out and trying to look to the future x


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> It'll all smooth out though, especially as you've got great support now.
> 
> I'm OK, generally, quietly sorting my life out and trying to look to the future x


It's the only way u CAN look


----------



## 25434

Congratulations Claire. Hope all works out ok for you. X


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Congratulations Claire. Hope all works out ok for you. X


Thanks so much, flubs! Must catch up soon!


----------



## Queenie

Oh I just made protein ice cream... ON PREP... Yup that's right: No fats, v low carb, high protein.... and delicious!

I topped it with tpw strawberry zero syrup


----------



## Dagman72

Congratulations on the job.

Is that reflex nutrition and what will you be doing?

Got a good man in alan with all the support (i know it goes for both of you).


----------



## RowRow

Congratulations on the job! Always exciting and scary when you take a big step like that 

Ice cream looks incredible too, may have to make up a massive batch with my ice

Cream machine for summer snacking


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> Congratulations on the job.
> 
> Is that reflex nutrition and what will you be doing?
> 
> Got a good man in alan with all the support (i know it goes for both of you).


Thank u so much! And yes it's Reflex Nutrition  Sales support with a bit of account management thrown in due to my background I think. It's a role they want to develop so I'm very excited about it.

There's no one else like him and I'm a very lucky girl... Tell myself that every day.



RowRow said:


> Congratulations on the job! Always exciting and scary when you take a big step like that
> 
> Ice cream looks incredible too, may have to make up a massive batch with my ice
> 
> Cream machine for summer snacking


Thanks Luke! Doooo make some, it's flipping amazing!! I personally think any time of year is good for ice cream


----------



## Dagman72

Brilliant, hope it goes well and do you can a discount on there products now you are employed by them?

Sure he thinks the same but these northerners do not express there feelings as much as us soft southerners!!!


----------



## Queenie

Dagman72 said:


> Brilliant, hope it goes well and do you can a discount on there products now you are employed by them?
> 
> Sure he thinks the same but these northerners do not express there feelings as much as us soft southerners!!!


I've no idea on that but I'd like to think so 

He expresses his feelings like this:


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Oh I just made protein ice cream... ON PREP... Yup that's right: No fats, v low carb, high protein.... and delicious!
> 
> I topped it with tpw strawberry zero syrup
> 
> View attachment 151641


Your journal rocks!! Lol.

Looks delicious!

This is about as far as my imagination goes tbh. My bedtime meal, On Nutrition creamy vanilla casein, strawberry sugar free jelly, natural PB and of course........topped of with a little (or a lot!) TPW's choc fudge syrup. It's like a trifle meets cheesecake kind of creation lol.

Doesn't look great but hey, beggars can't be choosers



Congrats on the new job Claire:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

@Sharpy76 - one of my favs is protein trifle  Yours looks great!! The smiley face had me in stiches before 6.30am lol!! Brilliant. Thanks for the congrats


----------



## Queenie

Legs...

Front squats.

50kg

60kg

65kg - PB!!

Superset with GHRs.

Laying hamstring curls.

DB RDLs

20kg DBs

25kg

25kg

Weighted glute bridges.

30kg

Walking lunges.

Smaaaashed!! Now en route to Salisbury with @Bad Alan for a posing session with Melissa Hayward tomorrow. Can't wait!!

Oh and great weigh in today. we did do pics but light not really comparable so will take some more in AM and see what they look like. V pleased with how things are looking though


----------



## Queenie

Nice overnight stay in Salisbury last night. @Bad Alan prepped all food so we could completely stay on plan! Always see that as an achievement. Great to get away and have some time to ourselves. The city was beautiful to walk around this morning for cardio 

Posing session was really helpful. Melissa was really nice and such a great help. She said I picked things up quickly so was just drills of poses, T walks, transitions etc.

A few pics:


----------



## PHMG

Awesome leggings/stiletto combo.


----------



## Queenie

PHMG said:


> Awesome leggings/stiletto combo.


I'm a Converse girl so this hurt!! Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Congrats on the job Q :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Congrats on the job Q :beer: :beer: :beer:


Thanking you!


----------



## Queenie

Back day...

Single arm barbell rows.

3 x 40kg

cable rows.

Dead stop barbell rows.

65kg

70kg - PB

70kg

underhand grip pulldowns.

inverted rows (feet elevated).

back extensions.

ab work.

monster session! think we are gonna try and get a video of my dead stops next session 

No down time yet as still cardio and posing practise to do plus @ah24 is popping over to ours for a catch up


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Front squats.

55kg

60kg

60kg

superset with GHRs

Laying hamstring curls

DB RDLs

25kg

27.5kg

27.5kg

weighted glute bridges @ 30kg

walking lunges.

knackered today. no PBs but pushing on! Got complimented on my front squat form - Love that  Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad to read of everything running smoothly.

Do you and Will never have a fcuking off week. You are like bl00dy machines!! Good work.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad to read of everything running smoothly.
> 
> Do you and Will never have a fcuking off week. You are like bl00dy machines!! Good work.


No room for off weeks at the moment. Full steam ahead although I am having a bit of a 'Down day' tbh. All this is pretty mentally tough.

Just off to gym now though. Hope u and your quads are ok.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> No room for off weeks at the moment. Full steam ahead although I am having a bit of a 'Down day' tbh. All this is pretty mentally tough.
> 
> Just off to gym now though. Hope u and your quads are ok.


Would a pic of quadage in a pink, yes, pink dressing gown cheer you up ever so slightly?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Would a pic of quadage in a pink, yes, pink dressing gown cheer you up ever so slightly?


That colour really suits u lol!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders and arms.

Push presses.

30kg

35kg

40kg

DB presses

17.5kg DBs

17.5kg

15kg

superset with lateral raises @ 10kg DBs

Rear delt swings

12.5kg DBs

DB tricep extensions

12.5kg DBs

10kg

10kg

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

text from coach today saying to work through 6 days straight this week rather than 3 on, 1 off... should be fun  Sunday will be a throughly deserved rest day!!!


----------



## Queenie

Back & abs.

Single arm barbell rows.

3 sets @ 42.5kg

Cable rows.

Dead stop barbell rows.

3 sets @ 70kg

Underhand grip pulldowns

pin 10

Inverted rows (feet elevated)

Back extensions

Ab work.

Improved on everything so pleased with that considering no rest day!! Legs tomorrow is gonna be tough though... I can tell!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Just spent ages reading this, what a great journal :thumb:

So much improvement in the photos, you must be mega pleased, are you currently where you want to be physique wise? obviously training is going great but are you personally where you want to be leading up to your comp?


----------



## Queenie

Thunderstruck said:


> Just spent ages reading this, what a great journal :thumb:
> 
> So much improvement in the photos, you must be mega pleased, are you currently where you want to be physique wise? obviously training is going great but are you personally where you want to be leading up to your comp?


Ah thank u that's so nice of u to say! I'm actually smiling at the fact u took the time to do that.

It's a tough question as I'm actually really happy with where I am in general. Progress has been great since getting a coach and having support from Will at home. But in a competition sense... I would love to be further along than where I am. I think that's complete normal though! Everyone thinks they're behind when they're usually on track. Whatever happens though, I'm getting on stage because it's gonna be fun and I believe I've earned a place up there.

Do keep stopping in as there will be a lot of changes over the next few weeks


----------



## Queenie

Legggssss...

Front squats.

50kg

70kg - PB!!

60kg

60kg

superset with GHR

laying hamstring curls

pin 7, 7, 6

DB RDLs

25kg DBs

30kg

30kg

Weighted glute bridges @ 35kg

Walking lunges.

Bloody hard session but a lovely PB on front squats! That's over bodyweight apparently 

weigh in tomorrow....


----------



## RowRow

Getting bored of saying well done on the PB's now....making me look bad!

Jokes! Very well done! Must be great to keep hitting pb's whilst dieting.


----------



## micky12

RXQueenie said:


> Nice overnight stay in Salisbury last night. @Bad Alan prepped all food so we could completely stay on plan! Always see that as an achievement. Great to get away and have some time to ourselves. The city was beautiful to walk around this morning for cardio
> 
> Posing session was really helpful. Melissa was really nice and such a great help. She said I picked things up quickly so was just drills of poses, T walks, transitions etc.
> 
> A few pics:
> 
> View attachment 151777
> 
> 
> View attachment 151778


just looked through your journal and very impressed  and you got the body that shows off all that hard work . looking good :drool:

oh and congrats on the new job


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> Getting bored of saying well done on the PB's now....making me look bad!
> 
> Jokes! Very well done! Must be great to keep hitting pb's whilst dieting.


Ha! I do try every session to improve on something whether it's by reps or weight. How's your glute work coming along?? All good last time I looked in your journal!!



micky12 said:


> just looked through your journal and very impressed  and you got the body that shows off all that hard work . looking good :drool:
> 
> oh and congrats on the new job


Welcome! And thanks. 3 more weeks to go at my old job!


----------



## micky12

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! I do try every session to improve on something whether it's by reps or weight. How's your glute work coming along?? All good last time I looked in your journal!!
> 
> Welcome! And thanks. 3 more weeks to go at my old job!


you having 2nd thought's with jumping ship ? just with you saying got 3 more week's with your old job ? hope it goes well , as i myself know what its like jumping ship , some times it pays off some times it dont. but best of luck


----------



## RowRow

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! I do try every session to improve on something whether it's by reps or weight. How's your glute work coming along?? All good last time I looked in your journal!!
> 
> Welcome! And thanks. 3 more weeks to go at my old job!


Like wise although I keep being a little too ambitious with weights. Reigning it in a bit now though.

Glute work coming along nicely yeah feel I'm going to have to get new work pants soon as I cannot fit both glutes and wallet in the current ones haha!


----------



## Queenie

micky12 said:


> you having 2nd thought's with jumping ship ? just with you saying got 3 more week's with your old job ? hope it goes well , as i myself know what its like jumping ship , some times it pays off some times it dont. but best of luck


Definitely not. I've not been happy with my current job for a long time. 3 weeks is gonna drag.



RowRow said:


> Like wise although I keep being a little too ambitious with weights. Reigning it in a bit now though.
> 
> Glute work coming along nicely yeah feel I'm going to have to get new work pants soon as I cannot fit both glutes and wallet in the current ones haha!


Yes, you'll have to steer clear of skinny jeans now 

Glad it's working out good for ya!


----------



## Queenie

Weigh in today.... All on track! 

Arms & shoulders later today AND THEN A REST DAY!!!! Wooo!!!


----------



## Queenie

Off to Crayford today for arms & shoulders. @Bad Alan and @Sharpy76 went off to train back and left me to it!

Push presses.

35kg

40kg

40kg

40kg

DB presses

3 x 17.5kg

superset with lateral raises

12.5kg DBs - PB

10kg

10kg

Rear delt swings @ 12.5kg DBs

DB tricep extensions @ 10kg DBs

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

Good to see Lee again and he's looking great... Really can't wait to see his progression over the next few months with Will's guidance. Lovely to see when hard work and consistency is paying off and he really deserves the compliment. Completely humble guy too.

But he's a total ba$tard for eating pop tarts post workout!!


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Off to Crayford today for arms & shoulders. @Bad Alan and @Sharpy76 went off to train back and left me to it!
> 
> Push presses.
> 
> 35kg
> 
> 40kg
> 
> 40kg
> 
> 40kg
> 
> DB presses
> 
> 3 x 17.5kg
> 
> superset with lateral raises
> 
> 12.5kg DBs - PB
> 
> 10kg
> 
> 10kg
> 
> Rear delt swings @ 12.5kg DBs
> 
> DB tricep extensions @ 10kg DBs
> 
> tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.
> 
> Good to see Lee again and he's looking great... Really can't wait to see his progression over the next few months with Will's guidance. Lovely to see when hard work and consistency is paying off and he really deserves the compliment. Completely humble guy too.
> 
> But he's a total ba$tard for eating pop tarts post workout!!


No offence, but I was kinda glad you went and done your own thing. I've seen the weights you DB row, I would've cried into my pop tarts:lol:

Only joking, more PB's?! You're a machine Claire!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> No offence, but I was kinda glad you went and done your own thing. I've seen the weights you DB row, I would've cried into my pop tarts:lol:
> 
> Only joking, more PB's?! You're a machine Claire!!!!


Lmao Claire was just waiting for you to post your workout before jumping on your db row weights


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao Claire was just waiting for you to post your workout before jumping on your db row weights


Yeah, well I had pop tarts and they were fvcking lovely:lol:

*runs and hides*


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah, well I had pop tarts and they were fvcking lovely:lol:
> 
> *runs and hides*


Lee, if u say pop tarts one more time, U will never have them again.

*sabotages diet files on laptop*


----------



## Queenie

Rest day and FOOD yesterday... which consisted of chicken fajhitas (don't call me a pussy!), individual homemade chocolate tiffin.... and some salted caramel hagaan dasz!! 

Coaches orders btw....

Changes this week are lowered fats, more cardio and a few more supplements like magnesium and cod liver oil are in. I'm not gonna detail this much as these are my 3 'peak' weeks (kinda) and it's Adam's protocol and up to him to share if he wants to. Although next week, I'm going to aptly name 'HELL WEEK' (sorry Adam) as it looks like it's going to make or break me 

Also dealing with being in a LOT of pain right now, ended up at emergency dentist yesterday with a bad wisdom tooth. They couldn't remove it (which I was begging them to do!), so instead, came away with antibiotics and 3 lots of painkillers and today my face/neck is swollen  But... was up and about for cardio at normal time this morning thanks to Will being his normal awesome self, bringing me coffee before I've even opened my eyes  :wub:

Still... Seeing lots of changes over the next few weeks are gonna keep me going, so I'm staying positive!


----------



## Bad Alan

Going to be alot of fun the next few weeks, glad you ate till you felt sick last night  don't even need to say "keep up the hard work" - never in question.


----------



## biglbs

Oooch well you could look like me pmsl

But i bet ya don't,but you will feel far worse bless you.....get well soon Claire x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Oooch well you could look like me pmsl
> 
> But i bet ya don't,but you will feel far worse bless you.....get well soon Claire x


Oh man, I saw this in your journal! Looks mega painful! But I bet you're glad u got it done?? x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Oh man, I saw this in your journal! Looks mega painful! But I bet you're glad u got it done?? x


As you know,if we can pay to sort our problems then we should,it will be great soon... :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Single arm barbell rows.

42.5kg

45kg - PB!

42.5kg

Cable rows.

Dead stop barbell rows.

70kg

75kg - PB!

75kg

Underhand grip pulldowns.

pin 10, 10, 11 - PB

Inverted rows.

back ext.

ab work.

that was a session filled with what I like to call... ICE CREAM POWER!!! plenty of pbs from yesterday's carbs... thought I'd make the most of it


----------



## Bad Alan

VERY strong tonight  great work x


----------



## CJ

Will follow


----------



## Queenie

CJ said:


> Will follow


At a really fun time too  Welcome in!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Lee, if u say pop tarts one more time, U will never have them again.
> 
> *sabotages diet files on laptop*


Why what's wrong with pop tarts?




























Don't you like them?

I love them @Sharpy76 do you?


----------



## Queenie

Ok so last few days been a nightmare! back twinged during front squats yesterday  so had to swap a few exercises and didn't complete the workout as I'd have liked to. diet & cardio all on track though.

today I did shoulders & arms... swapped push presses for high incline db presses so went like this:

High incline db presses.

db presses superset with seated lateral raises.

standing facepulls.

db tricep extensions.

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

bikini fitting as well today... and I am HUNGRY. Gonna attempt normal back workout tomorrow as seemed to have loosened up a lot now thankfully 

@Suprakill4 you're mean!!!


----------



## Queenie

managed a back workout... albeit with no pbs.

single arm barbell rows

3 x 30kg

cable rows.

dead stop barbell rows.

3 x 60kg

underhand grip pulldowns.

cardio done! And so am I for the day


----------



## Queenie

Legs today!

Still watching the back so:

leg press (80kg) superset with GHRs.

laying hamstring curls.

DB RDLs.

17.5kg dbs

20kg

20kg

weighted glute bridges @ 30kg

Walking lunges.

energy super low today... feel very drained and the heat isn't helping!


----------



## Queenie

Good weigh in this morning with another kg loss. feeling it though.

Arms & shoulders

High incline db press

15kg dbs

17.5kg

17.5kg

15kg

db presses

15kg db

15kg

12.5kg

superset with 10kg lateral raises

rear delt swings @ 10kg dbs

db tricep extensions @ 10kg dbs

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

killing myself in the gym but strength is leaving me which is tough to deal with.

rest day tomorrow


----------



## Queenie

smidge of progress. Will says I'm looking 'harder' - craving oats like fvck today, bloody carbs!!



I'm pleased with the pic though


----------



## micky12

RXQueenie said:


> smidge of progress. Will says I'm looking 'harder' - craving oats like fvck today, bloody carbs!!
> 
> View attachment 152667
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with the pic though


looking at those pics you looking dam fit. very good going . can see your lat's alot more also and agree looking alot more harder /toned up . keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

You look very good Claire. You're working extremely hard and doing a great job. Im so pleased for you. Will must be proud as punch. X


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> You look very good Claire. You're working extremely hard and doing a great job. Im so pleased for you. Will must be proud as punch. X


Certainly am  she's really putting in the graft and it's paying off big time x


----------



## TELBOR

micky12 said:


> looking at those pics you looking dam fit. very good going . can see your lat's alot more also and agree looking alot more harder /toned up . keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


I agree can defo see lats on update pic, can't say she's looking damn fit...... She's looking hench brah!!

:lol:

Good work Q :beer:


----------



## Queenie

micky12 said:


> looking at those pics you looking dam fit. very good going . can see your lat's alot more also and agree looking alot more harder /toned up . keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


Cheers Micky! Much appreciated 



Flubs said:


> You look very good Claire. You're working extremely hard and doing a great job. Im so pleased for you. Will must be proud as punch. X


I think he's proud until i throw a hissy fit about something  Are u free for a really quick catch up this week. Coffee at K2 or something? x



Bad Alan said:


> Certainly am  she's really putting in the graft and it's paying off big time x


Thank u babe. Need your support so much over the coming weeks! xxx



R0BLET said:


> I agree can defo see lats on update pic, can't say she's looking damn fit...... She's looking hench brah!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Good work Q :beer:


Hench? wtf?? lol. Thanks... I think??  Hope you're good!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Cheers Micky! Much appreciated
> 
> I think he's proud until i throw a hissy fit about something  Are u free for a really quick catch up this week. Coffee at K2 or something? x
> 
> Thank u babe. Need your support so much over the coming weeks! xxx
> 
> Hench? wtf?? lol. Thanks... I think??  Hope you're good!


It was a compliment from @R0BLET, everyone is hence to him lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> It was a compliment from @R0BLET, everyone is hence to him lol.


I'm sure he's making great gains now he's under Jim's guidance! Are u still working with him? How are u getting on?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I'm sure he's making great gains now he's under Jim's guidance! Are u still working with him? How are u getting on?


He isn't with Jim anymore.

Yeah of course, he is my best mate (my only real mate in fact lol) he will always help me. I've had an off couple of weeks where I just needed a break but back to it today!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> It was a compliment from @R0BLET, everyone is hence to him lol.


Damn right they are!!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> He isn't with Jim anymore.
> 
> Yeah of course, he is my best mate (my only real mate in fact lol) he will always help me. I've had an off couple of weeks where I just needed a break but back to it today!!


Oh OK. My fault for not keeping up with things!

We all need off time at some point. I'll be getting there soon lol.


----------



## emmat2014

I want this!!! I am probebly a bit over weight just now but I want this physique... watched a jodie marsh programme and couldnt beleive th body change within a few weeks... how do i start this process and should I find a personal trainer?


----------



## Queenie

emmat2014 said:


> I want this!!! I am probebly a bit over weight just now but I want this physique... watched a jodie marsh programme and couldnt beleive th body change within a few weeks... how do i start this process and should I find a personal trainer?


Comp prep is extreme and not really recommended for newbies. Find a better role model than Jodie Marsh 

Do you train at the moment? Is your diet good/tailored to you goals?

*GOOD* PT's are well worth it but sadly there are not a lot of good ones around. I was lucky to be taken under the wings of the powerlifters at my gym when I first started - They taught me correct form from the off. Don't be scared to ask people for advice... People in this industry absolutely LOVE to help others 

Best thing I can say to you is ENJOY the process, enjoy the training, enjoy the daily challenges, *don't* focus on fat loss/scales and you WILL end up where you want to be... But nothing happens quickly so be prepared for that


----------



## micky12

R0BLET said:


> I agree can defo see lats on update pic, can't say she's looking damn fit...... She's looking hench brah!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Good work Q :beer:


lol all depend's how you like your woman lol


----------



## Queenie

legs today!

leg press

60kg

60kg

65kg

65kg

superset with GHR

laying hamstring curls

DB RDLs

17.5kg dbs

20kg

20kg

Weighted glute bridges @ 35kg

walking lunges.

post workout cardio added now too and it's horrible! literally wiped me out. more to do later so no rest for the wicked!! be glad when this week is over.


----------



## TELBOR

micky12 said:


> lol all depend's how you like your woman lol


Boobs and a big bum, shaven, 2 arms, 2 legs and a pulse


----------



## Sharpy76

@RXQueenie, STAY OUT OF MY JOURNAL TODAY, don't say I didn't warn you!

Looking bloody fantastic btw!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders & arms

High incline db press

15kg dbs

17.5kg

17.5kg

12.5kg

Db press

15kg x 3

superset with 10kg lateral raises

db tricep extensions @ 10kg, 10kg, 7.5kg

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

just PM cardio to do now.... TIRED!!


----------



## Bad Alan

My little muscle queen


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> My little muscle queen


Delts..... Check

Arms...... Check

Traps...... Check

Looking awesome! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Queenie

Back day!

Single arm bb rows.

30kg

32.5kg

32.5kg

Cable rows.

Dead stop bb rows.

3 x 60kg

Underhand grip pulldowns.

inverted rows.

back ext.

One more cardio session to do today and then I'm half way through my workouts this week! That's a frickin achievement! @Bad Alan has rearranged his whole schedule these last two weeks just to haul my ar$e through these workouts as I really am struggling to make it through. but.... we are getting it done!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> My little muscle queen


Better guns than me!


----------



## PHMG

R0BLET said:


> Boobs and a big bum, shaven, 2 arms, 2 legs and a pulse


shaven??? fuc.k that. I like a natural woman.

Well, for the Jack and Danny anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

PHMG said:


> shaven??? fuc.k that. I like a natural woman.
> 
> Well, for the Jack and Danny anyway.


Yeah natural like a new born :lol:

If I saw a hair on a fanny it's like finding a hair in my happy meal - disgusting!

:lol:

Sorry for the spam Queenie!


----------



## Queenie

LAST LEG DAY OF THE WEEK!!

Leg press

60kg, 65kg, 70kg, 70kg

superset with GHR

Laying hamstring curls

DB RDLs

20kg dbs

22.5kg

22.5kg

weighted glute bridges @ 35kg

Walking lunges.

Weights look stupid but I could barely walk out of the gym! improved on weights from earlier in the week... literally making every rep count at this stage!


----------



## 25434

Well done Claire....it doesn't matter what the weights are, it's the quality of the workout that counts, and getting it done. Hey Claire, if you need support at the gym let me know. If I'm not working I'll come and keep you going, especially if Will can't make it for any reason. I may not know as much as anyone else but I can be there to keep you going. I know a bit obviously but you can tell me what u need okay?

And.......any grumps will simply go over my head....ya know, being short and all that..lol.


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> My little muscle queen


What a great couple of pics.....how annoying....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Well done Claire....it doesn't matter what the weights are, it's the quality of the workout that counts, and getting it done. Hey Claire, if you need support at the gym let me know. If I'm not working I'll come and keep you going, especially if Will can't make it for any reason. I may not know as much as anyone else but I can be there to keep you going. I know a bit obviously but you can tell me what u need okay?
> 
> And.......any grumps will simply go over my head....ya know, being short and all that..lol.


I would really appreciate u coming down to either k2 or forest any day next week if u can?? can do anytime after 4.30pm! x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> I would really appreciate u coming down to either k2 or forest any day next week if u can?? can do anytime after 4.30pm! x


No problem. Can go to either. Monday, Wednesday or Thursday. Name the gym and time and I'll see you there. X


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> No problem. Can go to either. Monday, Wednesday or Thursday. Name the gym and time and I'll see you there. X


Wednesday? Please! Forest if that's ok? x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Wednesday? Please! Forest if that's ok? x


OKay, time? Oop! Edited to say I can't get there till about 5.45 ish due to work....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> OKay, time?


4.30pm?


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> 4.30pm?


I work until 5 and it takes me about 30 mins to drive to the gym....5.30 or a bit later is the nearest I can get there....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I work until 5 and it takes me about 30 mins to drive to the gym....5.30 or a bit later is the nearest I can get there....


ok I'll be there 5.30 on weds! can't wait. it'll be a back session  x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> ok I'll be there 5.30 on weds! can't wait. it'll be a back session  x


Okey dokey....will save my flabby back until then......see you there missis...forest, 5.30. X


----------



## Queenie

shoulders & arms!

High incline db press.

12.5kg db

15kg

15kg

Db presses

12.5kg db

15kg

15kg

superset with lateral raises (10kg, 10, 7.5)

rear delt swings @ 7.5kg db

db tricep extensions

7.5kg db

10

10

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

absolutely exhausted today. tough week at work with Normal workload plus training the new guy whos taking over my role next week... emotions running high and actually cried in the gym. not my greatest moment but I'm ready to rest now... until cardio later...!!


----------



## RowRow

RXQueenie said:


> shoulders & arms!
> 
> High incline db press.
> 
> 12.5kg db
> 
> 15kg
> 
> 15kg
> 
> Db presses
> 
> 12.5kg db
> 
> 15kg
> 
> 15kg
> 
> superset with lateral raises (10kg, 10, 7.5)
> 
> rear delt swings @ 7.5kg db
> 
> db tricep extensions
> 
> 7.5kg db
> 
> 10
> 
> 10
> 
> tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.
> 
> absolutely exhausted today. tough week at work with Normal workload plus training the new guy whos taking over my role next week... emotions running high and actually cried in the gym. not my greatest moment but I'm ready to rest now... until cardio later...!!


That sounds to me like only the first time emotions have got to you during this entire prep nothing wrong with that. Granted it's work/leaving roles emotions too.

Sure you will steam roller the rest of your goals emotions aside 

Edit- I think that makes sense but even I'm not sure


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> That sounds to me like only the first time emotions have got to you during this entire prep nothing wrong with that. Granted it's work/leaving roles emotions too.
> 
> Sure you will steam roller the rest of your goals emotions aside
> 
> Edit- I think that makes sense but even I'm not sure


makes total sense. noted and I'm taking it on board. Thank u for the vote of confidence


----------



## Queenie

Well I know why I found yesterday a struggle.... 1.9kg loss this week! That's a lot in a week by anyone's standards. Training back later today then a rest day tomorrow!


----------



## Queenie

Back day with William to help me!

Single arm bb rows

30kg

32.5kg

32.5kg

Underhand grip pulldowns

Cable rows

Dead stop bb rows

3 x 70kg

Wide grip pulldowns

Felt like I had some energy today so pushed bloody hard! Just some cardio to do this PM


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Back day with William to help me!
> 
> Single arm bb rows
> 
> 30kg
> 
> 32.5kg
> 
> 32.5kg
> 
> Underhand grip pulldowns
> 
> Cable rows
> 
> Dead stop bb rows
> 
> 3 x 70kg
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Felt like I had some energy today so pushed bloody hard! Just some cardio to do this PM


Strong today and worked really well  good comments in the gym AGAIN too x


----------



## Queenie

Just had bf% measured by adam (as he did at the start) and I'm mega pleased with the outcome.

4.5kg of muscle added.

7% drop in bodyfat (17% down to 10%)

Been in a deficit the whole time so building muscle and losing fat is completely possible. some of the measurements like tricep and quads had gone down by half!

Really glad we did that 

oh and plans coming in for this week including a carb load.... cannot wait, ive been nagging Will for oats the last few weeks


----------



## 25434

We'll done indeed. You can't go wrong really with will and Adam behind you......noice one. X


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> We'll done indeed. You can't go wrong really with will and Adam behind you......noice one. X


Thanks flubs! looking forward to seeing you Wednesday x


----------



## Skye666

Hey miss just been having a catch up.....doing amazingly as always...I caught a post back there somewhere where u said in terms of competing not feeling quite up there yet but going in for the fun...I totally agree we all go through that feeling and u know seriously when u see the competition it's not always what we fear I expected to see everyone more muscular tighter slimmer better **** better this that the other but actually not at all, I was able to credit self and think sod it iv worked as hard I'm here for the ride and I'm gonna enjoy it..I'm sure u will feel the same u have made so much improvement over the months it's incredible :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> Hey miss just been having a catch up.....doing amazingly as always...I caught a post back there somewhere where u said in terms of competing not feeling quite up there yet but going in for the fun...I totally agree we all go through that feeling and u know seriously when u see the competition it's not always what we fear I expected to see everyone more muscular tighter slimmer better **** better this that the other but actually not at all, I was able to credit self and think sod it iv worked as hard I'm here for the ride and I'm gonna enjoy it..I'm sure u will feel the same u have made so much improvement over the months it's incredible :thumbup1:


So true. We're all our own harshest critics for sure. I know I've earned a place up there, I guess I just have to learn to celebrate my achievements AS WELL as work on improvements  Thanks Skye I appreciate your insight! Any more shows lined up?


----------



## Skye666

RXQueenie said:


> So true. We're all our own harshest critics for sure. I know I've earned a place up there, I guess I just have to learn to celebrate my achievements AS WELL as work on improvements  Thanks Skye I appreciate your insight! Any more shows lined up?


Yes I think I'm going back in November...had another medal recently saying I'd been picked as one of the ten favourite pics of the day ..( 10 female 10 male chosen) so it gave me abit of confidence to go again but this time look better if I can!


----------



## Queenie

peak week plans are in and now I know what I'm doing and why... I'm ok with it 

Legs today... minus a set on each exercise.

Leg press (65kg) superset with ghr.

laying hamstring curls.

db rdls - 20kg dbs

Glute bridges superset with lunges.

NO post workout cardio woooooo!!


----------



## Queenie

Arms & shoulders

(minus a set on each again)

High incline db presses @ 12.5kg

Db presses

12.5kg db

15kg

superset with lateral raises @ 7.5kg

Rear delt swings @ 7.5kg

db tricep extensions @ 10kg

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls

done for another day!! all change from thurs


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks [Redacted]! looking forward to seeing you Wednesday x


See you there. Lemme know if u change your mind . X


----------



## Queenie

Great session today with @Flubs 

Single arm bb rows

30kg

32.5kg

Cable rows

Dead stop barbell rows

70kg

60kg

Underhand grip pulldowns

Inverted rows (flubs favourite  )

Back extensions

Great to catch up with the lovely lady today  she did well considering I just threw her straight into everything even if she hadnt done it before 

Last traditional weights session today... circuits tomorrow  oh and CARBS!!


----------



## 25434

Hey there.....was grrrrrrrrrrreat to train with you again tonight.....dead stop rows.....fook! Bad enough but......really? Inverted rows!!!!

Beeeerrrrrrrrrleeeding 'ell! Whoever invented that little nugget needs a finger poke in the eyes :blink: if anything brings home to me the need to drop some weight it's the visual in my head of myself trying to pull myself up to the bar! WHICH by the way had been lowered for me cos I'm such a short ****...flol!

Sooo........not to be beaten, the inverted row is my challenge...oh yeah.....the quest to pull myself up without bursting a blood vessel is ON!  . I'm only glad Will wasn't present to see the sight.....he may have been traumatised for life...:laugh:

Claire looked awesome, really fab.....dammbuggerbolloxandawholehostofotherswearwords...... :tongue: x


----------



## Queenie

carbs are IN today in the form of oats and sweet potato! 

Workout was not fun...

Leg press x 12

Db presses x 12

Bb rows x 12

Db RDLs x 12

Lateral raises x 12

Pulldowns x 12

2 mins rest

rinse and repeat until 40 mins is up... think we got 7-8 run throughs in the end. Flipping hard work, my forearms were killing me!!

Mucho thanks to Will again for seeing me through every frickin rep! Xx


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> carbs are IN today in the form of oats and sweet potato!
> 
> Workout was not fun...
> 
> Leg press x 12
> 
> Db presses x 12
> 
> Bb rows x 12
> 
> Db RDLs x 12
> 
> Lateral raises x 12
> 
> Pulldowns x 12
> 
> 2 mins rest
> 
> rinse and repeat until 40 mins is up... think we got 7-8 run throughs in the end. Flipping hard work, my forearms were killing me!!
> 
> Mucho thanks to Will again for seeing me through every frickin rep! Xx


Good work.. End is in sight


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Good work.. End is in sight


Thanks Adam! It really is isn't it?! One more workout left!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Abs/waist coming right in;


----------



## ah24

Spot on! Looking great Claire! Come so far from when Dave & I first met you at K2!

V excited for you 

Hard work has been worth it!


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> Abs/waist coming right in;


I've seen that waist up close and it was bleeding weeny before u started training........how annoying of you.....I'm sending sweets... Hurrr hurrrr...... Seriously tho?

I will add to what I said the other day.....

You and I, Portsmouth a couple of years ago......what a difference, and one I feel very happy to watch happening. X


----------



## Keeks

Just had a quick catch up, great work, is it nearly show time? Exciting! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Abs/waist coming right in;


Ha! An approved pic... rarity! lol xx



ah24 said:


> Spot on! Looking great Claire! Come so far from when Dave & I first met you at K2!
> 
> V excited for you
> 
> Hard work has been worth it!


Bloody long time ago now! I needed to go on this journey.... just so glad that it's you and Will that's been able to get me this far! X



Flubs said:


> I've seen that waist up close and it was bleeding weeny before u started training........how annoying of you.....I'm sending sweets... Hurrr hurrrr...... Seriously tho?
> 
> I will add to what I said the other day.....
> 
> You and I, Portsmouth a couple of years ago......what a difference, and one I feel very happy to watch happening. X


I was telling Will about that chat. it made me feel proud that I've come that far since then when u mentioned it Ollie. Phew! Thank u x



Keeks said:


> Just had a quick catch up, great work, is it nearly show time? Exciting! :thumb:


Very close! Will pm u  x


----------



## Queenie

Last workout complete!

Same circuit style as yesterday but for 20 mins which was about 4 run throughs.

Just a short walk tomorrow to stretch the legs and clear the head


----------



## Queenie

Final weigh in today @ 64.7kg... that's a 2 stone 9lb loss overall (in 23 weeks) incl. that lovely 4.5kg of muscle gained!

Hair... Nails and first coat of tan on today. Nervous!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Final weigh in today @ 64.7kg... that's a 2 stone 9lb loss overall (in 23 weeks) incl. that lovely 4.5kg of muscle gained!
> 
> Hair... Nails and first coat of tan on today. Nervous!


Excellent work Q!! :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Final weigh in today @ 64.7kg... that's a 2 stone 9lb loss overall (in 23 weeks) incl. that lovely 4.5kg of muscle gained!
> 
> Hair... Nails and first coat of tan on today. Nervous!


Amazing work ethic and dedication Claire, you've done bloody fantastic and look great!!!!

Enjoy the day and of course, the after show fooooooooood!!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Excellent work Q!! :beer:


Cheers Rob!!



Sharpy76 said:


> Amazing work ethic and dedication Claire, you've done bloody fantastic and look great!!!!
> 
> Enjoy the day and of course, the after show fooooooooood!!!


Thanks Lee... all the food is lined up and ready to go!!


----------



## Queenie

Sneak peak before tomorrow... Will and I have been soooo busy today sorting the finer details! I'm really happy with how I look... omg yes I did just say that! This is with one coat of tan, second to be done in the morning...



So emotional thinking where I started from. Been a long old journey, and it's not been easy for anyone in the household... But I'm ALMOST done (or just started  ) lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

You will smash it @RXQueenie :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## cypssk

Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

Nailed meal plans, didn't miss a minutes cardio, not a gram over food any day for 20+ weeks, hit PBS all the way through training on sometimes v low kcals - hard work and consistency pays off.

You look stunning and glad you enjoyed you're day of pampering  can't wait to see you stuff your face tomorrow!

Should be very proud of yourself from how far you've come.

Massive props to @ah24 with contact and keeping a constant eye it's been great having you on board.


----------



## grant hunter

Good luck. I have followed your progress for a while and your dedication has paid off you look great


----------



## Suprakill4

Absolutely awesome smash it!!!!!!!! Routing for you best of luck Claire.

Nips. Sorry. Had to be acknowledged.


----------



## ah24

As I just text Will,

You look amazing - but more importantly genuinely look really happy. And let's be honest - that's why we go through all this crap, right?!

Really happy you chose me to work with you and v v proud of what you've achieved. Especially smashing these last few weeks as they were about as brutal as it gets.

Now, time to relax that the hard work is pretty much done and time to ENJOY the day tomorrow 

Should be proud of yourself and of course a big thanks to Will on my part for supporting you through it all too. Guys an absolute legend!


----------



## 25434

Wahaaayyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........  x


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> As I just text Will,
> 
> You look amazing - but more importantly genuinely look really happy. And let's be honest - that's why we go through all this crap, right?!
> 
> Really happy you chose me to work with you and v v proud of what you've achieved. Especially smashing these last few weeks as they were about as brutal as it gets.
> 
> Now, time to relax that the hard work is pretty much done and time to ENJOY the day tomorrow
> 
> Should be proud of yourself and of course a big thanks to Will on my part for supporting you through it all too. Guys an absolute legend!


Adam u totally made me cry! Glad u said that today and not tomorrow or my make up would be running 

You know from last year that I said I wanted to work with u and I'm so grateful that u took me on!! The relationship/communication the three of us had throughout was spot on.

Yes the last few weeks were effing brutal but u text me most days making sure all was fine!

Looking forward to working with u on improvements and of course, supporting u and Will with your shows now  x


----------



## Queenie

To everyone else that has wished me well... THANK YOU!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## TELBOR

Amazing to say the least.

We all know you've not missed a beat and even if it crossed your mind you've had a good man behind you supporting you all the way!

Good luck and enjoy it :beer:

Oh and food porn pics tomorrow night please :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

looking amazing girl!!!

totes inspiration your commitment

hope u love every moment of tomoz!!!!


----------



## Guest

Fantastic Claire, come a long way.

Knock 'em dead! Good luck!


----------



## Sambuca

Have fun Claire!


----------



## Lotte

Looking awesome! Good luck


----------



## CJ

Looking great. .have a blast girl


----------



## Queenie

Guys and girls thank u so much!!

Just got up, slept ok. Will's now cooking me steak 

Gonna be a looooong day! But a fun one.


----------



## eezy1

goodluck queenie!! you look the business


----------



## Bad Alan

Final tan coat going on;


----------



## Rykard

have a great day


----------



## Keeks

Have a fantastic day, enjoy every minute of it! x


----------



## Queenie

Me... @Flubs and @Bad Alan pre show!!


----------



## 25434

She looks great. Bit annoying really, and if I wasn't actually in the car with them I'd prolly get out and walk home! Hahaha... Gulp, except I don't know where we are and would prolly get mashed by a big lorry trying to get off the bug nasty motorway...... Would alo have to wee in the bushes on the way home too..

And..... What if I needed a poo!! Omigawwwd....

I'm sitting tight. 

Hey Claire. I'm proud of you. But....but.... Could u just perchance break out in a spot or something? Just the one would do it.... Hee Hee cackle cackle.


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Me... @Flubs and @Bad Alan pre show!!
> 
> View attachment 153448
> 
> 
> View attachment 153449


Looking great Claire, very diva-esqe!!!!

Will be like, "fvck the show I wanna get you home, giggity giggity":lol:


----------



## Leigh

Looking stunning Claire!

Good luck and wishing you an amazing day! Xx


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking great Claire, very diva-esqe!!!!
> 
> Will be like, "fvck the show I wanna get you home, giggity giggity":lol:


Will defo has a rape face on :lol:


----------



## stephy

Just noticed the pics in fb n came n had a catch up, looking awesome lady, well done!!! I hope you enjoy it x


----------



## Thunderstruck

I personally don't care where you come in your show, whether you come 1st, last or fall flat on your face, you are a huge asset to the forum and I think every single person on here has been inspired by you and your journal.

Have a great time, deeeeeep breath and enjoy every minute, we wont all be there but I bet a hell of a lot of us will be thinking about you.

Well done to your gang who have helped you along the way to, as the saying should be....behind every great woman is a great man :thumb:

Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Suprakill4

Come on updates ffs!!


----------



## Queenie

Sorry guys.

I didn't place (didn't expect to) but seriously had the most wonderful day! I remained calm for once and just followed instructions/plans. I felt incredible, I can't even describe it. The support I've had from everyone... including @Flubs, my mum, my bestest mate lisa, rene campbell, and even harold marilliers wife, karen (who was doing tans backstage)... was amazing! I was/am overwhelmed and humbled by it.

Adam text for updates as always, not that he was worried one bit as I had Will by my side... he's been a rock for me today.

I was seriously nervous once Will left me backstage, considered just not walking on and what the consequences would be.... but I figured id treat it as a starting point. a benchmark to make improvements on...

And now @ah24 and @Bad Alan get to sculpt a new physique  WATCH THIS SPACE!!


----------



## eezy1

dont worry about not placing you look fcuking awesome

welldone on getting to the stage


----------



## Queenie

A few from today


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> I didn't place (didn't expect to) but seriously had the most wonderful day! I remained calm for once and just followed instructions/plans. I felt incredible, I can't even describe it. The support I've had from everyone... including @Flubs, my mum, my bestest mate lisa, rene campbell, and even harold marilliers wife, karen (who was doing tans backstage)... was amazing! I was/am overwhelmed and humbled by it.
> 
> Adam text for updates as always, not that he was worried one bit as I had Will by my side... he's been a rock for me today.
> 
> I was seriously nervous once Will left me backstage, considered just not walking on and what the consequences would be.... but I figured id treat it as a starting point. a benchmark to make improvements on...
> 
> And now @ah24 and @Bad Alan get to sculpt a new physique  WATCH THIS SPACE!!
> 
> View attachment 153470


stunning!! well done


----------



## Dark sim

Amazing transformation


----------



## Keeks

Looking fab, love the bikini too. Massive well done, it's an amazing experience and worth every moment of prep eh?!

Enjoy post comp food and chill out. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lotte

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 153470


You look absolutely fantastic! Glad you had a great day


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> A few from today
> 
> View attachment 153474


You don't look out of place on that stage at all. Well done, you look awesome.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> A few from today
> 
> View attachment 153474


Claire i am amazed at how much you put into this with a full life to live too.

Mrs Lbs and i are sitting here saying how very different you look in these pics to when we saw you,with BA.

This is awsome work ,very well done,i need a hug now.... h34r: However Mrs Lbs just dug me in the ribs and said Later Hon...Some i am all good


----------



## ah24

RXQueenie said:


> And now @ah24 and @Bad Alan get to sculpt a new physique  WATCH THIS SPACE!!


Bring it on


----------



## 25434

Hey there....you did a good job. Well done indeed. Glad I was there to see it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wow.

Well done, you look awsome


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Looking fab, love the bikini too. Massive well done, it's an amazing experience and worth every moment of prep eh?!
> 
> Enjoy post comp food and chill out. :thumbup1:


Really is worth it. Doesnt seem like it during the last week of prep though. I think I'm officially addicted as just want to improve on that now  Damn me for being a perfectionist 



Flubs said:


> Hey there....you did a good job. Well done indeed. Glad I was there to see it.


Was honoured to have u there Ollie. Couldn't have asked for better support... and I'm so glad we all kept it together and didnt cry


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Claire i am amazed at how much you put into this with a full life to live too.
> 
> Mrs Lbs and i are sitting here saying how very different you look in these pics to when we saw you,with BA.
> 
> This is awsome work ,very well done,i need a hug now.... h34r: However Mrs Lbs just dug me in the ribs and said Later Hon...Some i am all good


We are always busy Tom, but we just embrace it and get on with it... we will need some down time at some point (end of the year most likely  ) but for now we'll just get on with family stuff, jobs, diet and training!!

Always got a hug for ya... On mrslbs say so of course! x


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Really is worth it. Doesnt seem like it during the last week of prep though. I think I'm officially addicted as just want to improve on that now  Damn me for being a perfectionist


Yeah it can feel that way towards the end but it defo I worth it, so glad you enjoyed it. Ahh brilliant, and that's the good part of it, once you've dieted down you can assess and know where your main focuses are going forward. And of course its all such a great learning curve so you know for next time.

What are your future plans for comps etc?


----------



## Queenie

Thunderstruck said:


> I personally don't care where you come in your show, whether you come 1st, last or fall flat on your face, you are a huge asset to the forum and I think every single person on here has been inspired by you and your journal.
> 
> Have a great time, deeeeeep breath and enjoy every minute, we wont all be there but I bet a hell of a lot of us will be thinking about you.
> 
> Well done to your gang who have helped you along the way to, as the saying should be....behind every great woman is a great man :thumb:
> 
> Wishing you all the luck in the world.


Just so u know... This made me cry. Such a nice post for me to read on show day. I went up there literally saying to myself "if u fall over, it's ok" - which made me smile to myself 

I always say if I ever get to inspire just ONE person to make positive changes/improvements to their life, then my work is done! So seeing u write that = Awesome for me  Thank u.


----------



## Chelsea

Massive respect for getting up there and doing what you did Claire, your first show is just an experience so don't worry about the placing, its more to do with how you looked and the effort you put it and everyone can see that you looked great.

Really proud of you and very happy for you and Will x


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Yeah it can feel that way towards the end but it defo I worth it, so glad you enjoyed it. Ahh brilliant, and that's the good part of it, once you've dieted down you can assess and know where your main focuses are going forward. And of course its all such a great learning curve so you know for next time.
> 
> What are your future plans for comps etc?


We are gonna sit down and talk about this today. I do need a new focus


----------



## DaveCW

You achieved what you set out to do.

It's been great to follow the journey with ya.

Well done you.

:thumb:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

well done Claire

its the taking part

amazing transformation

eric


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Massive respect for getting up there and doing what you did Claire, your first show is just an experience so don't worry about the placing, its more to do with how you looked and the effort you put it and everyone can see that you looked great.
> 
> Really proud of you and very happy for you and Will x


I'm just pleased I got up there and had a good time. It's made me rethink the bikini look as although I love it, I don't think my body shape does  So all this needs speaking about!

Thank u


----------



## Bad Alan

"Will I can't suck your dick because the dentist said I can't open my mouth wide"










BULL ****ING ****


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I'm just pleased I got up there and had a good time. It's made me rethink the bikini look as although I love it, I don't think my body shape does  So all this needs speaking about!
> 
> Thank u


That's ok  im pleased you got up there too! I know you were seriously lacking in confidence and competing is a huge deal so well done to you.

Always good to learn from the experience, if you feel that you are not suited to bikini then you know exactly what to do for next time and what to work towards and if anything it should be easier as you will choose a class more suited to you and one you feel more comfortable with, what are you thinking?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> "Will I can't suck your dick because the dentist said I can't open my mouth wide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULL ****ING ****


Dentist said in case of krispy kremes it's ok 



Chelsea said:


> That's ok  im pleased you got up there too! I know you were seriously lacking in confidence and competing is a huge deal so well done to you.
> 
> Always good to learn from the experience, if you feel that you are not suited to bikini then you know exactly what to do for next time and what to work towards and if anything it should be easier as you will choose a class more suited to you and one you feel more comfortable with, what are you thinking?


Really don't know. Gonna have a look at other feds too.. poss nabba. Will see


----------



## Beklet

Was good to see you compete even if I didn't talk to anyone (I hide on the balcony cos then I get a decent view) and I know bog all about owt but would sat you were more suited to bodyfitness...as I said, bikini seems to be for tiny boned girls...even if I managed to diet down to single digit body fat I'd look like a shire horse next to them  ....or NABBA ..never been to a NABBA show..I really should..but glad you enjoyed it...was a big class!


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Was good to see you compete even if I didn't talk to anyone (I hide on the balcony cos then I get a decent view) and I know bog all about owt but would sat you were more suited to bodyfitness...as I said, bikini seems to be for tiny boned girls...even if I managed to diet down to single digit body fat I'd look like a shire horse next to them  ....or NABBA ..never been to a NABBA show..I really should..but glad you enjoyed it...was a big class!


Yeah they're very small framed! Think you're right about bodyfitness 

you shouldn't hide! Would have been nice for flubs and I to meet u x


----------



## Keeks

Nabba shows are good and the classes are slightly different from ukbff, defo worth a look.


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Nabba shows are good and the classes are slightly different from ukbff, defo worth a look.


I was looking... they have toned, trained and athletic figure?


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> I was looking... they have toned, trained and athletic figure?


Yes that's right. Toned being a bit softer, athletic in-between toned and trained. The athletic class is new this season. Defo worth going to a show and having a look though.


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Yes that's right. Toned being a bit softer, athletic in-between toned and trained. The athletic class is new this season. Defo worth going to a show and having a look though.


My friend did the south east show and really rates it. doesn't want to go back to ukbff at all!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> "Will I can't suck your dick because the dentist said I can't open my mouth wide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULL ****ING ****


Lol, tbf it is a Krispy Kreme peanut butter doughnut (if I'm not mistaken?!).

Get it in ya Claire!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, tbf it is a Krispy Kreme peanut butter doughnut (if I'm not mistaken?!).
> 
> Get it in ya Claire!!!!!!


Correct u Krispy Kreme geek!! Will bought me home a box of three this morning


----------



## RowRow

Congratulations ma lady! Looked incredible and like you belonged on the stage!

Very well done and very impressed


----------



## Queenie

Some of the line up


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> My friend did the south east show and really rates it. doesn't want to go back to ukbff at all!


The classes are good, the toned is sort of between bikini and athletic/bodyfitness so is a nice class, and then the athletic seems a bit similar to bodyfitness so its a nice addition to the fed.


----------



## echorley

RXQueenie said:


> Some of the line up
> 
> View attachment 153516
> 
> 
> View attachment 153517


You look fantastic! I haven't had chance to read through your thread yet but wanted to say how confident you look on stage! I'm aiming more for the bodyfitness/athletic figure now too, think my legs have a better chance of making that category than staying in toned! x


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Correct u Krispy Kreme geek!! Will bought me home a box of three this morning


I tried a Krispy creme today. First time ever. Took me three bites to realise I will never put one in my mouth again, they are really vile......

Sooooooo........the next time we are out please don't even try to make me eat one........somehow I've been strangely drawn to coconut cookies? How did that 'appen I'll never know..... :sneaky2:


----------



## Queenie

echorley said:


> You look fantastic! I haven't had chance to read through your thread yet but wanted to say how confident you look on stage! I'm aiming more for the bodyfitness/athletic figure now too, think my legs have a better chance of making that category than staying in toned! x


Hey thanks for stopping in! I honestly was a complete wreck with nerves... not gonna lie.

Defo will be following your journey. I like upper/lower too so we'll be training along similar lines I'm sure 



Flubs said:


> I tried a Krispy creme today. First time ever. Took me three bites to realise I will never put one in my mouth again, they are really vile......
> 
> Sooooooo........the next time we are out please don't even try to make me eat one........somehow I've been strangely drawn to coconut cookies? How did that 'appen I'll never know..... :sneaky2:


I've still got one left  But no doughnut shall be forced upon u!! Coconut cookies are amaaaaaazing lol... u know you'll be getting some soon  x


----------



## echorley

RXQueenie said:


> Hey thanks for stopping in! I honestly was a complete wreck with nerves... not gonna lie.
> 
> Defo will be following your journey. I like upper/lower too so we'll be training along similar lines I'm sure


Ah brilliant, will be great to follow you too! Not too sure how much longer my upper/lower split will last, think my coach has plans to change it from next week


----------



## Queenie

Back to the gym today!! Plus AM cardio!

Adam has sent through my new macros. Training days are different to non-training... and some carbs are back in 

Dead stop bb rows.

70kg

70kg

60kg

60kg

Db presses

12.5kg dbs

15kg

15kg

12.5kg

Underhand grip pulldowns (pin 7, 7, 7, 6) superset with upright rows @ 20kg.

Db tricep extensions @ 7.5kg

I expected to go in all guns blazing today... but everything felt surprisingly heavy! Not cool. Glad to be back though and can only improve on those 

Had a great day with @Bad Alan in Brighton today - did some shopping... and dragged Will around the lanes  Really good to get my mind off of competing and work etc and just enjoy some time together  insert loser comments here


----------



## Madoxx

Hate macros that have diff training days to non. Its so easy when breaky is the same every day, auto pilot mode kicks in...... When you have to think then its a pain


----------



## ah24

Madoxx said:


> Hate macros that have diff training days to non. Its so easy when breaky is the same every day, auto pilot mode kicks in...... When you have to think then its a pain


Depends how bad you want that end goal though Mark


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Hate macros that have diff training days to non. Its so easy when breaky is the same every day, auto pilot mode kicks in...... When you have to think then its a pain





ah24 said:


> Depends how bad you want that end goal though Mark


We all know I don't have to think about it... just get handed all my meals lol


----------



## Madoxx

RXQueenie said:


> We all know I don't have to think about it... just get handed all my meals lol


Nor does he! I need to meet BA and live closer!


----------



## Queenie

Legs today...

Back squats omfg.

40kg

45kg

45kg

40kg

Leg press

40kg

60kg

80kg

60kg

Laying hamstring curls.

Hack squats.

Pitiful weights but I'm determined to just find a start point and get back into it. appetite is down... well, I just don't want to eat chicken and mince lol (but I am!)... I've grown quite accustomed to my one big ab  Uh ohhh... lol. Got some more pics from show and will post shortly.


----------



## Queenie

Re-living the day


----------



## eezy1

did the judges give you any feedback after the show?


----------



## Queenie

eezy1 said:


> did the judges give you any feedback after the show?


I didn't ask for any. I know my weak areas lol. Next time I'll be happy to improve on what I think matters


----------



## Skye666

Wowserrrrrrrrr!! U look amazing miss!!! Seriously u did ya self proud. I was reading through and had to smile at the...' Backstage I thought about not going on' lol I did the girl in front of me went I thought I cantttttttt! Worst thing I chose not to tell a single person so there was no one there in the audience so it was abit odd. I'm glad u did it Hun and u look incredible hopefully see u at future shows


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> Wowserrrrrrrrr!! U look amazing miss!!! Seriously u did ya self proud. I was reading through and had to smile at the...' Backstage I thought about not going on' lol I did the girl in front of me went I thought I cantttttttt! Worst thing I chose not to tell a single person so there was no one there in the audience so it was abit odd. I'm glad u did it Hun and u look incredible hopefully see u at future shows


I think I did well just getting up there. Not everyone can do that. I was/am pleased and as I said, just can't wait to make improvements now! I'm glad I'm not alone in the pre-stage thoughts lol. we both did it though!! high-5's all round missy


----------



## Queenie

upper today...

Incline bb presses

3 x 30kg

Db rows

15kg dbs

20kg

20kg

17.5kg

lateral raises (7.5kg, 7.5kg, 4kg) superset with facepulls.

Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

Horrible hot session at Forest today!! Got through it though and feeling good (although tired) 

Heading back to forest later for Wills pinch test... can't wait


----------



## Queenie

Legs yesterday!

Deadlifts (yes, they're back in!!)

60kg

60kg

70kg

Romanian deads.

3 x 60kg

Walking lunges.

Doesn't look tough on paper but id had enough after that lot! Looking forward to adding weight to those 

went to see transformers yesterday with fin and Will... loved it, didn't cry once (as I usually do when bumblebee or optimus are fighting...) - such a long film though! And u know there's more to come as Megatron totally isn't done!

Oops sorry spoiler alert lol.

First day at Reflex tomorrow.... nervous!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Legs yesterday!
> 
> Deadlifts (yes, they're back in!!)
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 70kg
> 
> Romanian deads.
> 
> 3 x 60kg
> 
> Walking lunges.
> 
> Doesn't look tough on paper but id had enough after that lot! Looking forward to adding weight to those
> 
> went to see transformers yesterday with fin and Will... loved it, didn't cry once (as I usually do when bumblebee or optimus are fighting...) - such a long film though! And u know there's more to come as Megatron totally isn't done!
> 
> Oops sorry spoiler alert lol.
> 
> First day at Reflex tomorrow.... nervous!!


Good luck tomorrow. You'll be fine :beer:


----------



## RACK

Massive well done Queenie, sorry for the delay in me saying it


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Good luck tomorrow. You'll be fine :beer:





RACK said:


> Massive well done Queenie, sorry for the delay in me saying it


Thanks guys.

John - Will passed your message on when u got back from hol and it was much appreciated


----------



## biglbs

Good luck tomorrow Claire.xx


----------



## Queenie

Upper today...

Dead stop bb rows

60kg

70kg

70kg

65kg

Db presses.

12.5kg dbs

15kg

15kg

12.5kg

V bar pulldowns

pin 7, 7, 8, 8

superset with upright rows @ 20kg

db tricep extensions @ 10kg dbs

First day at Reflex went well! I was met by a HUGE bunch of flowers on my desk from @Bad Alan!! *perfect boyfriend alert* nearly cried... emotional old bird I am. They're a great team anyway, looking forward to getting stuck in...

...And getting some instant whey pro on Friday  #perks


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan....you big ole fuzzy wuzzy! :tongue: ...........just so you know...if u ever feel the need to buy me anything I'll have a single malt? :whistling: :laugh:

Hey Claire...well done on first day.....


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Good luck tomorrow Claire.xx


Thanks Tom! All went well thank u


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Bad Alan....you big ole fuzzy wuzzy! :tongue: ...........just so you know...if u ever feel the need to buy me anything I'll have a single malt? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Hey Claire...well done on first day.....


Thanks Ollie! Noted on the single malt! lol. My training times are later ie 7.30 ish now if u ever fancy a later session at forest xx


----------



## stephy

how you feeling since comp Claire? Def gonna think of trying another class?

its lovely to see how supportive your relationship is aswell


----------



## Queenie

stephy said:


> how you feeling since comp Claire? Def gonna think of trying another class?
> 
> its lovely to see how supportive your relationship is aswell


Feeling fat and watery and I didn't even really go overboard on food post comp tbh!! Lol. It's hard to let go of condition but I know it's completely necessary  It's not a definite about bodyfitness yet, I guess just gonna see how the 'off season' goes and decide at the end of the year. Also undecided on federation tbh so it's all gonna be played by ear. For now the focus is on coming out of dieting properly with coach and wills help, enjoying food and LIFTING HEAVY!! Should be a nice few months for me really 

how's things with u??


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks [Redacted]! Noted on the single malt! lol. My training times are later ie 7.30 ish now if u ever fancy a later session at forest xx


Yes, that would be fab. Would help me to get considerable arras into gear. I did legs tonight....I think tomorrow will be interesting....lol.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Yes, that would be fab. Would help me to get considerable arras into gear. I did legs tonight....I think tomorrow will be interesting....lol.


I do not envy u one bit!! Legs sessions are killers... I've only just got rid of my doms from squatting last week lol.


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> I do not envy u one bit!! Legs sessions are killers... I've only just got rid of my doms from squatting last week lol.


Yes, it's been a while since I did such a heavy session....dreading waking up and the loooooong slide to the loo! :laugh:


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Squats

45kg

50kg

45kg

Leg press

70kg

70kg

70kg

60kg

Laying hamstring curls

hack squats

Poor session! Little bit tired and not feeling 100% But Will helped me through it bless him!! Can't seem to get in the zone properly since show and the lack of strength playing havoc with mindset. Things can only go up from here though...


----------



## ah24

Quite normal post show I think. The focus isn't quite the same, will take a few weeks to get back into the groove so don't panic.

Just make sure you're ENJOYING your training at this stage, no pressure etc. Plenty of time until you need to really step it up again. Don't burn yourself out.


----------



## 25434

Hey Claire....you're post comp missis,AND just started a new job! Allow yourself some fuzziness.....I'll come up to forest next week and chuck a couple 2lb dumbells about with you? Lol.....will txt next week....do you do Sunday sessions still? You'll be back on boards soon...you know it....xx


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Quite normal post show I think. The focus isn't quite the same, will take a few weeks to get back into the groove so don't panic.
> 
> Just make sure you're ENJOYING your training at this stage, no pressure etc. Plenty of time until you need to really step it up again. Don't burn yourself out.


You're right. Will said the same... I'm not even 2 weeks post show thinking I'm back to normal lol. Just a perfectionist. I like being good at things... flaw?? maybe lol. Thanks Adam. I appreciate the message x



Flubs said:


> Hey Claire....you're post comp missis,AND just started a new job! Allow yourself some fuzziness.....I'll come up to forest next week and chuck a couple 2lb dumbells about with you? Lol.....will txt next week....do you do Sunday sessions still? You'll be back on boards soon...you know it....xx


Would love a session with u next week! Text me when u are free  I try and keep sundays as rest days now. You're right about the job... its taking a lot of energy this week!! Hope your week os going well. How are your leg doms?? x


----------



## Queenie

Upper...

Incline db presses (scared of incline bb on my own!)

15kg dbs

17.5kg

15kg

Db rows.

20kg dbs

22.5kg

22.5kg

20kg

Lateral raises

3 x 7.5kg dbs

superset with facepulls

Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

Better session today. I'm sure things will come back even if it is slow progress!

all excited for my job perks tomorrow as bringing home some nice Reflex goodies


----------



## 25434

Hey there....leg doms not so bad. Did delts tonight...hummmmm......already aching, Arnold press things...ouch. What day do you do legs next week? That would be fun.....wait a minute! Fun....fun!! Wut on earth am I saying...lol.....


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Hey there....leg doms not so bad. Did delts tonight...hummmmm......already aching, Arnold press things...ouch. What day do you do legs next week? That would be fun.....wait a minute! Fun....fun!! Wut on earth am I saying...lol.....


You've said it now  leg days are weds and Saturday.... weds is squat day so absolutely no doubt you'll put me to shame on those!!


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> You've said it now  leg days are weds and Saturday.... weds is squat day so absolutely no doubt you'll put me to shame on those!!


That's a date then. We'd it is....and no....I'm really poop at squats these days, but I'll give everything a go.....lol....and I've got a dodgy knee at the mo...will still do my best...see you there...will tie up a time nearer the day.....whoop... :bounce:


----------



## Queenie

Much to Wills dismay....

Here's todays haul 



Plus his and hers t-shirts! I love my job.


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan xxx


----------



## andyhuggins

RXQueenie said:


> Much to Wills dismay....
> 
> Here's todays haul
> 
> Nice haul :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 154281
> 
> 
> Plus his and hers t-shirts! I love my job.


----------



## Queenie

Yesterday's Deadlift focused leg session 

Deadlifts

70kg

75kg

75kg

Romanian deadlifts

60kg

70kg

60kg

Walking lunges

Glute bridges.

Felt a great session... weights are going up!! Just gotta focus on that now I think.

We shaved Wills beard yesterday and his face is looking v slim... I was a little shocked!! Great to see changes for him though as he's working hard for them x


----------



## Queenie

Upper 

Bit of a mish-mash order as gym was busy!

DB presses.

15kg dbs

17.5kg

17.5kg

15kg

v bar pulldowns

4 x pin 8

superset with upright rows @ 20kg

dead stop db rows (as both racks were taken!)

4 x 22.5kg dbs

db tricep extensions @ 10kg dbs

done! finally felt like i should be back in the gym  feeling strong and ready to train!


----------



## Queenie

Legs!

Sadly without @Flubs as I'm a disorganised mess! But luckily @Bad Alan stepped up to do a session with me... sadistic sod thought it was great too!!

Squats

45kg

60kg

50kg

leg press

70kg

90kg

90kg

Laying hamstring curls

pin 5, 6, 6, 5

Hack squats (tried constant tension today... uncool)

Done for another day! just waiting for my dinner to be served  and then hit the sack... so tired.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dinner time inspired by @ah24 










Served with BBQ beef lean steak mince!


----------



## ah24

Daaaamn that looks good with BBQ beef! I'll be trying that next!


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Daaaamn that looks good with BBQ beef! I'll be trying that next!


It was awesome  Thanks to u and Jade for the idea. genius!


----------



## 25434

What is that underneath? Bread? I can't make it out...looks nice.


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> What is that underneath? Bread? I can't make it out...looks nice.


It's a Warburtons 'square one' or something like that  25g carbs per square which is awesome!


----------



## Queenie

Upper 2!

Incline bb presses.

30kg

35kg

35kg

Db rows

25kg dbs

27.5kg

27.5kg

25kg

lateral raises @ 10kg dbs

superset with facepulls

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

saw harold today for his weekly check in with will.... hes had another drop down in weight along with some posing. doing awesome!


----------



## Queenie

deadlift day!

Deads

70kg

80kg

85kg

Romanian deads

65kg

75kg

65kg

walking lunges

single leg glute bridges.

Flipping hot in the gym today!! Great to have Will at the gym too... although doing different sessions  Now for some FOOD!! Chilli nachos are on the cards!!


----------



## Queenie

Upper!

Dead stop bb rows.

60kg

70kg

70kg

70kg

db presses

17.5kg dbs

17.5kg

15kg

15kg

V bar pulldowns

pin 8, 9, 9

superset with Charles glass style upright rows.

Db tricep extensions @10kg dbs

...And then cable crossovers just to show @Bad Alan that I can actually do them


----------



## Bad Alan

You sure can


----------



## 25434

:whistling:Sooooooo......I waited in Crawley for two hours, went up to forest as we agreed..... Waited.......waited........decided at 7.50 to do a work out on my own as I'd paid for it.

Hummmmmm........


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> :whistling:Sooooooo......I waited in Crawley for two hours, went up to forest as we agreed..... Waited.......waited........decided at 7.50 to do a work out on my own as I'd paid for it.
> 
> Hummmmmm........


I've text u ollie! apologies xx


----------



## Queenie

Legs with @Bad Alan!

squats

55kg

65kg

65kg

Leg press

90kg

100kg

110kg

laying hamstring curls.

hack squats @ 30kg

Done!!! improvements on last week for sure. Having troubles dealing with not being in show condition... It goes so quick. I'm nowhere near where I started at but it feels that way... definitely trying to focus on strength and put the 'look' behind me... but it really is hard.


----------



## Queenie

Upper 

Incline presses.

35kg

40kg

40kg

db rows.

25kg dbs

30kg

27.5kg

27.5kg

lateral raises @ 10kg dbs superset with facepulls.

Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

@Bad Alan said he can see improvement in my arms today... I'll take that  rest day tomorrow!


----------



## Bad Alan

100% improvements in delts and arms, staying lean too plenty VASCULARITY


----------



## Queenie

Deadlift day!!

Deads

75kg

90kg

95kg

bb romanian deads

3 sets @ 70kg

reverse lunges

and then as it was a little too busy to be doing weighted glute bridges I joined in with @Bad Alan and @sean 162 for some db romanians... I did mine with 15kg dbs.

great session for me and had a nice sit down afterwards.... also got told off for eating an Oh Yeah! bar in front of the two on prep... Only a few weeks to go boys!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Good luck to the "guys" :cool2:


----------



## sean 162

Cheers for having me over claire . Great to be around some level headed people as keen as me yet a lot more knowledgable..

Great workout btw! Make sure that 100kg goes next week !

That bar loooked sooooo tasty!


----------



## Queenie

sean 162 said:


> Cheers for having me over claire . Great to be around some level headed people as keen as me yet a lot more knowledgable..
> 
> Great workout btw! Make sure that 100kg goes next week !
> 
> That bar loooked sooooo tasty!


Aw its Will that knows his stuff... I just lift things  Good to meet u too, was really glad to hear u took something from the session. I said to Will u have a good attitude and high standards so I've no doubt you'll smash the stage next month! We will do our best to come and support u


----------



## Queenie

Upper!

Dead stop bb rows.

65kg

75kg

75kg

Db presses

3 sets @ 17.5kg

V bar pulldowns @ pin 9 superset with charles glass style upright rows @ 25kg

Db tricep extensions

12.5kg dbs

10kg

10kg

Cable cross overs for laughs.

Loved my session and helped Will with his too. Want to help him as much as poss as he's dropping weight and can see tiredness kicking in. he's digging deep though and it's completely admirable! Well proud 

Busy day at work too pushing end of months sales! If u wanna order Reflex goodies do it now!


----------



## Queenie

Lower.... with @Bad Alan by my side!!

Squats

50kg

70kg

60kg

Laying hamstring curls

pin 6

Leg presses

100kg

120kg

140kg

Hack squats @ 30kg

horrible session!! but good to be getting strength back...

...now to chill out and eat cake


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Lower.... with @Bad Alan by my side!!
> 
> Squats
> 
> 50kg
> 
> 70kg
> 
> 60kg
> 
> Laying hamstring curls
> 
> pin 6
> 
> Leg presses
> 
> 100kg
> 
> 120kg
> 
> 140kg
> 
> Hack squats @ 30kg
> 
> horrible session!! but good to be getting strength back...
> 
> ...now to chill out and eat cake


Earned that cake today  hitting some really good weights again and finding enjoyment in progression. Very happy with performance today xx


----------



## Queenie

Well I didn't have cake last night!! Weigh in tomorrow so will save it until the weekend 

Upper...

Incline bb press

35kg

42.5kg - Pb

40kg

Db rows

27.5kg dbs

32.5kg - pb

27.5kg

27.5kg

lateral raises @ 10kg superset with facepulls

tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls

Great session - good to be back on it with pbs!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Nice DB row PBS!



















Great sessions this week and deadlift PB incoming Saturday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Two pb's

That's just greedy


----------



## sean 162

Doing great Claire. Putting a fair few fellas to shame ! Muhaha


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Two pb's
> 
> That's just greedy


Ive waited a while for them! Hope you're good 



sean 162 said:


> Doing great Claire. Putting a fair few fellas to shame ! Muhaha


That's my aim... I always find it funny... is that bad??? lol

thank u!


----------



## Queenie

Well... deadlift day at Leodis Gym in Leeds with @Bad Alan and his little bro!

Deadlifts

60kg

80kg

100kg x 6 (whoop! massively pleased with that!)

80kg

Romanian deads

75kg

75kg

70kg

Lunges

Single leg hip thrusts

Fab session. Well pleased with my deads! My 1RM is currently 120kg so I'm really keen to push that before December


----------



## sean 162

Now were talkin!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Well... deadlift day at Leodis Gym in Leeds with @Bad Alan and his little bro!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 100kg x 6 (whoop! massively pleased with that!)
> 
> 80kg
> 
> Romanian deads
> 
> 75kg
> 
> 75kg
> 
> 70kg
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Single leg hip thrusts
> 
> Fab session. Well pleased with my deads! My 1RM is currently 120kg so I'm really keen to push that before December


Absolutely fantastic deads  STRONG!

Putting a lot of guys to shame with db rows and deads etc. Hitting some great sessions and was fun to get back in leodis!

Deads video;


----------



## Queenie

Upper...

Dead stop bb rows.

50kg

75kg

75kg

75kg

Db presses

15kg dbs

20kg - yes thats right!!!

20kg

v bar pulldowns (pin 10) superset with charles glass style upright rows @ 25kg.

db tricep ext. @ 12.5kg dbs.

Loving getting the 20's up!! Can't imagine pressing anymore but apparently I will do! lol. I was a bad spotter today for @Bad Alan.... mucking around saying 'spot me bro' and then nearly killing him. oopsie lol... must be serious from now on...


----------



## Queenie

Legs...

Leg extensions drop sets... boo.

Leg press

120kg

140kg

150kg

Hack squats @ 40kg

laying hamstring curls

pin 6

pin 7 - pb!

pin 7

pin 6

I thought Will loved me but apparently this means jack sh1t during leg day... PUNISHED!!



Wills looking awesome for anyone that follows his journal, he's bringing such a different look to last year. so excited for his show!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Legs...
> 
> Leg extensions drop sets... boo.
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 120kg
> 
> 140kg
> 
> 150kg
> 
> Hack squats @ 40kg
> 
> laying hamstring curls
> 
> pin 6
> 
> pin 7 - pb!
> 
> pin 7
> 
> pin 6
> 
> I thought Will loved me but apparently this means jack sh1t during leg day... PUNISHED!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wills looking awesome for anyone that follows his journal, he's bringing such a different look to last year. so excited for his show!!


GREAT WORKOUT 

Killing them everytime now, back in the groove of those PBS.

You missed off leg presses were pb on that machine, so were hack squats  I do love you....I just show it with drop sets and cruel/slow forced reps!

Xxx


----------



## Queenie

Upper POWER!!

Incline presses

40kg

47.5kg - all time pb!!

45kg

Db rows

27.5kg dbs

35kg - another pb!!!!

35kg

30kg

Lateral raises superset with rear delt swings

hammer curls

Lovely session!! Fab pbs!! taking advantage of the lower rep week before higher reps next week


----------



## Queenie

Cheeky little session today as trained a girlfriend of one of the guys at the gym as she wants to learn to lift!

Cable rows.

db press.

underhand grip pulldowns.

6-ways

Tricep pushdowns to finish.

Just an intro really. she enjoyed it which was the main thing


----------



## Queenie

Deadlift day!!!

Deads

70kg

90kg

110kg for 4

90kg back off set

Romanian deads

77.5kg

77.5kg

75kg

Reverse lunges

db romanians as nowhere to do glute bridges 

Refeed/high carb day tomorrow with @Bad Alan which we're gonna sit down and plan tonight for me! well excited


----------



## Bad Alan

PBS flying everywhere


----------



## Batgirl

Awesome lifting and looking fantastic too - no surprise there - well done Queenie!

Just a quick question, glute bridges, do they help your core too? or just glutes? I need something for core work while just doing minimal training.


----------



## Queenie

Batgirl said:


> Awesome lifting and looking fantastic too - no surprise there - well done Queenie!
> 
> Just a quick question, glute bridges, do they help your core too? or just glutes? I need something for core work while just doing minimal training.


Ah thank u! Huge changes since we last spoke. Focusing on strength and building muscle now ready for competing next year. It's odd not 'dieting' as such but nice being able to focus on other things.

I always assumed the compound moves were best for core but planks and things like that will help.

I'm unsure about glute bridges as I only use them specifically for glutes but @ah24 will be able to confirm and possibly give u some pointers!


----------



## Batgirl

Fantastic  you can really see the changes - those abs!!  Bet you're looking forward to next year! A long focused work in progress, I'm sure you'll do great!

Thanks  Good point about planks, have worked on them in the past but not while powerlifting, will add them in. I'm just keen to make sure I am in better shape when I go back to full powerlifting. Morning after deadlifts my core isn't sore, my sides / back / glutes / hasmtrings / lats are so it's all good.


----------



## Queenie

Upper today. A day late as @Bad Alan and I got our tattoos yesterday....



Mmm scabby 

Back to high rep work:

dead stop barbell rows.

60kg

65kg

67.5kg

Db presses @ 15kg dbs

V bar pulldowns

pin 7, 8, 9

superset with upright rows @ 30kg

Db tricep extensions @ 12.5kg

Having such a sh1t day too. some awful family news and my car broke down  tomorrow is a new day though and im trying to stay hopeful and positive.


----------



## Queenie

Lower today with @Bad Alan.

leg extensions (drop sets)

leg press

100kg

140kg

130kg

laying hamstring curls.

hack squats @ 40kg

another training day tomorrow with my friend's girlfriend... she's so excited it's hilarious.

Harold is checking in on Will 3 times a week now... very close eye. I'm really pleased with that as there's only so much I can say - H has a much better eye  Was good having a chat with him today.

Looking forward to the weekend when I get to choose the colour of Will's posing trunks


----------



## Queenie

Upper.

Incline presses

40kg

30kg

30kg

Db rows

22.5kg dbs

25kg

25kg

Lateral raises @ 10kg superset with facepulls

Tricep pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls.

Aaaaand a well earned rest day tomorrow... before DEADLIFT DAY wooo!!


----------



## Queenie

Deadlift day!!

Back to higher reps...

Deads

65kg

90kg

90kg

db romanians

20kg dbs

22.5kg

25kg

reverse lunges

single leg raises

...and some barbell complexes whilst Will finished his workout!

Posing trunks fitting with the big guy tomorrow - totally looking forward to that. then off to watch the posing workshop again... and take pics


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Deadlift day!!
> 
> Back to higher reps...
> 
> Deads
> 
> 65kg
> 
> 90kg
> 
> 90kg
> 
> db romanians
> 
> 20kg dbs
> 
> 22.5kg
> 
> 25kg
> 
> reverse lunges
> 
> single leg raises
> 
> ...and some barbell complexes whilst Will finished his workout!
> 
> Posing trunks fitting with the big guy tomorrow - totally looking forward to that. then off to watch the posing workshop again... and take pics


Killed deads - great PB and happy with strength progression. Puts a lot of guys to shame


----------



## Queenie

Upper...

Dead stop bb rows

65kg

70kg

70kg

Db presses

17.5kg dbs

17.5kg

15kg

V bar pull downs

pin 8, 9, 8

superset with upright rows @ 30kg

Db tricep extensions


----------



## Bad Alan

Compliments In the gym from Mrs Marillier  STRONG! You know she doesn't give them out lightly.....


----------



## Queenie

Legs today.

Feeling a bit run down so max effort but not so good performance!

Leg press

100kg

120kg

120kg

Laying hamstring curls

pin 6, 7, 6, 6

Leg extensions

hack squats.

Upper tomorrow with my friend, kerry - should be fun


----------



## Queenie

upper!

Incline presses.

30kg

40kg

40kg

Db rows

27.5kg dbs

30kg

27.5kg

Lateral raises @ 10kg dbs superset with standing facepulls - prefer these to seated now! much better angle.

Tricep pushdowns - couldn't superset with cable bicep curls as some douche stole the grip after I'd set it up... so hammer curls to finish.

Its 4 weeks this Saturday until will's show... considering dieting the last 4 weeks alongside him... Can't get more supportive than that


----------



## Bad Alan

HEAVY ASS DB ROWS FOR 10 reps  heading towards those 35-40kg DBS when we work back to 6 rep sets!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> HEAVY ASS DB ROWS FOR 10 reps  heading towards those 35-40kg DBS when we work back to 6 rep sets!


40kg? That's crazy talk!! x


----------



## Queenie

deadlift day!

warm up - 60kg

75kg x 10

95kg x 10

90kg x 10

Db romanian deads

27.5kg dbs

30kg

30kg

Reverse lunges

barbell complexes.

tough, tough session. Will is disgusted with my deadlift progress 

4 weeks until the big lad's comp so full steam ahead! and im defo dieting the last 4 alongside him  Roll on monday!!


----------



## Bad Alan

VERY STRONG deads - like you said maybeeeee 100 x 10 in there somewhere certainly in next couple weeks  xx


----------



## Queenie

Upper day!

8 rep week (1)

dead stop bb rows

70kg

80kg - PB!!

75kg

db presses.

17.5kg dbs

20kg - Unspotted omg!!

17.5kg

V bar pulldowns

pin 9, 10, 10

superset with upright rows

Db tricep extensions

Day one of diet... hitting pbs and that's how I intend to carry on


----------



## Queenie

Legs today with the amazing @Bad Alan.

I nearly made him sick 

Leg extensions (drop sets booooo)

Leg press.

100kg

120kg

120kg

Laying hamstring curls

pin 6, 7, 7

superset with 30kg hack squats.


----------



## Queenie

Upper 

8 rep week (1)

Incline presses.

35kg

45kg

40kg

Db rows

27.5kg dbs

35kg - p-frickin-b!!!!!

27.5kg

Loving that!!

Lateral raises superset with facepulls

tricep pushdowns (rope) - no cheating with @Bad Alan standing behind me!!  superset with cable bicep curls.

Changing room pic... learning a new pose!!


----------



## sean 162

Sorry to hijack claire but fooook me them pecs have grown! Will! Solid work from both of you :thumb:

Just to clarify ... Im on about wills peeled full pecs!


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Sorry to hijack claire but fooook me them pecs have grown! Will! Solid work from both of you :thumb:
> 
> Just to clarify ... Im on about wills peeled full pecs!


Lol my pecs don't match up to Claire's WHATSOEVER


----------



## biglbs

Will better give up now Claire,you are growing like a weed....go girl!

Well he better try harder anyway pmsl...xx love ya both!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Will better give up now Claire,you are growing like a weed....go girl!
> 
> Well he better try harder anyway pmsl...xx love ya both!


Thanks Tom! It's odd feeling 'bigger' all the time but I like it.... mind u... won't be long until I start doing another contest prep im sure 

love to the biglbs family  x


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Will better give up now Claire,you are growing like a weed....go girl!
> 
> Well he better try harder anyway pmsl...xx love ya both!


I know it mate lol! I don't hit PBS often enough to keep up 

We should arrange another meet up once preps done if you're up for it, then can enjoy some good food after!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I know it mate lol! I don't hit PBS often enough to keep up
> 
> We should arrange another meet up once preps done if you're up for it, then can enjoy some good food after!


Defo mate,i recken that is a plan


----------



## Queenie

Deads today!

8 rep week 1

60kg

80kg

100kg

Will said I had more but hmm....

db romanians

25kg dbs

Reverse lunges

Barbell complexes.

Very enjoyable session for me! Deads creeping up again. I know 140kg is a BIG ask before xmas but that's my goal....


----------



## BestBefore1989

a 140kg deadlift sounds like the perfect present to give to yourself this Xmas


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> a 140kg deadlift sounds like the perfect present to give to yourself this Xmas


Well I think so too  Thanks bb - Hope you're doing well


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Well I think so too  Thanks bb - Hope you're doing well


Just trying to train around a shoulder injury at the moment but its nothing a little time and rest wont cure X


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just trying to train around a shoulder injury at the moment but its nothing a little time and rest wont cure X


Oh ouch!! Not cool  Ongoing injury or something u did recently?


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Oh ouch!! Not cool  Ongoing injury or something u did recently?


Did it to myself the week before last. I didn't even notice it at the time but I woke up the next morning is all kinds of pain. I tried a light workout a week later to try and get some blood into it but that proved not a smart idea, so now Im just giving it time, Oh and some GHRP-2 & CJC1295


----------



## Suprakill4

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did it to myself the week before last. I didn't even notice it at the time but I woke up the next morning is all kinds of pain. I tried a light workout a week later to try and get some blood into it but that proved not a smart idea, so now Im just giving it time, Oh and some GHRP-2 & CJC1295


This is exactly what I've done mate. No pain at all then woke up and couldn't even wipe my own a$$ lol. You reccommend the peptides alot for injuries?

How are you Claire? Trying to make more time to get on here.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Suprakill4 said:


> This is exactly what I've done mate. No pain at all then woke up and couldn't even wipe my own a$$ lol. You reccommend the peptides alot for injuries?
> 
> How are you Claire? Trying to make more time to get on here.


I suffered from what I beleive was Patellar tendonitis in my right knee about a year/18 months ago and I found they helped at the time


----------



## biglbs

You are doing awsome here,i hear one arm rows are mansize plus!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its to quiet in here so, I'm here to show you some love


----------

